# Got a reply!! EDIT : EMAIL HAS BEEN SENT. PG 93 Subliminal messages on baby.tv ?!



## RoxieHart

EDIT!!: Sorry for the delay everyone!! Okay i hope you can all help me clear up if im going crazy or not!! and to those who wanted to know if i was tripping out, i promise i wasnt on acid!! lol ... 

honest opinions please! because i will complain and even do the things some of you have recommended like contacting the papers so people are aware! But im unsure if I trust myself?! am i just exaggerating?! Let me know what you think because I will complain! To those who may think im over reacting!! I apologize, Im sorry! Please dont get pissy with me lol!! I probably am over reacting! 

Bare in mind these images are so much clearer when they are moving! And no, no interference with other channels, they are made for the baby channel to look like flashy images to help baby relax!! But because Im a nerd I kept pausing them and this is what I could see ...

Two of the images are what looks like someone holding a gun, then the next one the man kind of comes into the gun.... In my head anyway LOL ...

your thoughts please!! ....

(one more pic in a new post!!)

Ok seriously! I'm not going mad!! I don't know if anyone in the UK has ever put on the baby tv channel at night .. It plays classical music and loads of colours and lights and flashy things to help make baby 'sleepy' or whatever .. (Doesn't work LOL) kind of like a light show r cot mobile .. 

(Or like your tripping out lol) 

But seriously I was watching it the other night and there was slightly blurred images flashing up and disappearing .. But i could still make them out! ... I swear to you it was like of a man and woman kissing ... Then a woman holding a gun up to a man and him putting his hands up ... Then one of her pushing him over ... Then another one of her aiming a gun it him ... 


No. I'm not on drugs lol ... 
Seriously !!! 

So shocked I had to record it !! Lol busy with a moody baby at the moment but when I get a chance tomorrow ill take some pictures and post them! Tell me I'm not going crazy lol 

Xx
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 534









photo (2).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 438









photo (3).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 405









photo (4).jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 386









photo (5).jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 402


----------



## _jellybean_

Ahhh. Post them! I want to see. That's CRAZY if it really is all of those awful things for lo to see!


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Lol i would love to see pics! I never put baby tv on so have no idea but sounda freaky!


----------



## RoxieHart

It actually is freaky! Ill put the pics up tomorrow deffo! You guys can be the judge! Lol x


----------



## MummyMana

Reading this has actually terrified me :(


----------



## veganmama

well theres dumb shit like that in disney movies too. like topless girl in aristocats, the word sex in the lion king, a penis on the little mermaid castle etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFBSEibIi8w


----------



## socitycourty

i use the BabyFirst channel for my LO sometimes when I'm desperate....so far haven't seen anything that interesting. :rofl:


----------



## Pink Sunshine

MummyMana said:


> Reading this has actually terrified me :(

me too!:wacko:


----------



## Indi84

Stalking!


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

That's crazy! I can't wait to see these pictures!! How freaky!


----------



## amotherslove

maybe your channels were blending. thats messed though.


----------



## staralfur

Well... I wish I didn't read this. I feel uneasy now. I hope you are crazy. :haha:

Were you watching something before that had something like that in it? Maybe the images got burned into your screen, happens to ours all the time.


----------



## dan-o

MummyMana said:


> Reading this has actually terrified me :(

Me too


----------



## MrsButterfly

How weird. We used to watch baby tv and never saw anything like that. Stalking for the photos...


----------



## cmarie33

If its true ill be writing to complain!


----------



## lemongrass

staralfur said:


> I hope you are crazy.

That is the best response I've read today lol. I'm surprised its not said a lot more in here!


----------



## Soph n Chris

That's strange :-s


----------



## Tattoo

Yikes! I've not heard of Baby TV. Is it on freeview? I want to investigate!


----------



## dan-o

cmarie33 said:


> If its true ill be writing to complain!

I'll join you in that! DS has actually burst into tears when those shapes have come on before and one episode of Oliver where the clown man serves ice cream terrifies him to the point of shaking and screaming. I've not had the tv on much since as a result! He just watches get squiggling and mr tumble on the bbc now.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I want to see! xx


----------



## Incubus

How creepy!

Keelan hates babytv but loves disney junior for mickey mouse clubhouse so we just watch that.


----------



## Chellxx

Ive not watched baby tv but that sounds freaky cant wait to see the pcs


----------



## kimberleyrobx

You think thats bad?! Watch this! https://www.funnyordie.com/videos/e30ab61e15/rainbow-dirty-british-children-s-program

The "adult" version

In 1979, the cast and crew of Rainbow made a special exclusive sketch for the Thames TV staff Christmas tape, sometimes referred to as the "Twangers" episode. This sketch featured plenty of deliberate sexual innuendo (beginning with Zippy peeling a banana, saying 'One skin, two skin, three skin, four...' before being interrupted), and was never shown at the time (as it was never intended to be screened to the general public.) It also included Geoffrey convincing the viewers to play with their balls, but if they did not have any balls, they could ask a friend if they could play with his. Jane also claimed that she was banging with Rod and Roger. Soon, Zippy asked them to stop suggesting whether to play with a blowing tube and maracas, so they could start singing the 'Plucking Song'.
The clip became famous after being aired on Victor Lewis-Smith's Channel 4 programme TV Offal (1997) and was referred to as 'the pilot episode' in order to fit into the regular programme segment "The Pilots That Crashed"; however, the clip clearly was not a pilot, as Geoffrey Hayes was the regular presenter at the time. The clip became widespread with the advent of the internet, first as an e-mail attachment and later via online video websites such as YouTube, where to date it has received more than a million hits. This has led to many erroneous claims that the episode was publicly broadcast as a regular episode.
TV Offal also broadcast some very risqué material featuring members of the cast as guests on a variety programme hosted by comedian Jim Davidson in the 1980s; the sketch in question featured former children's TV presenter Tommy Boyd asking a question about Adam and Eve. Boyd and Davidson used some profanities in the sketch, along with some innuendo from George (presumably again not intended for broadcast like the above), and there was one particularly shocking moment when Zippy exclaimed to Geoffrey an expletive phrase quite out of character from his children's television persona. This sketch would in all likelihood have been filmed during rehearsals. (Incidentally, the said footage appeared uncut on Thames' 1984 Christmas tape.)
Comedian Bobby Davro also parodied Rainbow as a comedy sketch in his own TV series in the early-1990s, playing the part of Geoffrey alongside exaggerated versions of Bungle and the puppets, which contained some mild sexual innuendo. Davro had appeared in a regular edition of the show, in which he performed impressions of the characters in front of them.
While never explicitly adult, most interviews featuring Zippy and George since the show's demise commonly portray them as somewhat more edgy in terms of personality. For example, in an episode of SMTV Live, they call Bungle an 'idiotic, blundering creature'.


----------



## Dragonfly

That rainbow was clearly a joke. 

I used to watch baby tv and never noticed anything like that at all. Be interesting to see pics. Most of the ones you see on Disney are made up anyway.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive never noticed anything!


----------



## ktod

If this is true you must inform the daily mail cos they would go nuts for this story. In fact you could probably spend all next week as a guest on this morning/ the wright stuff/ Lorraine if its hits the daily mail


----------



## babyrough

I haven't got baby TV but be interesting to see the pics! 

Was that Rainbows episode ever shown on tv? It's so creepy!


----------



## Emma&Freya

Stalking for the pictures


----------



## Rickles

We watch Baby TV- haven't noticed that - but Maddie is terrified of the snail show!! She loves the Snowies and Hungry Henry but we only watch first thing in the morning and last thing (while I get breakfast and dinner ready)... 

TBH... I can't even remember what I watched on TV until I was about 3 - at which point my mum tells me I learned to count to 100 thanks to Sesame Street. So I wouldn't panic, but if you have seen that - it should be reported.


----------



## xHaylesx

Stalking, mac loves baby tv xx


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm scared. We watch Baby TV in the day but never watched it in the evening. I find the daytime songs and cartoons and stuff weird enough lol. Like the finger family :/ fingers aren't cute.


----------



## _jellybean_

Clip PLLLLEASASSEEEEE lol I'm waiting:)


----------



## fairydust87

Noah loves babytv. We watch it in the day though as he watches ben and holly at night lol plus he finds nighttime babytv boring (so do I). It will be interesting to see these images


----------



## Amy2701

I'm scared but can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I want to see! Where is she???! WHEREEE??!!?


----------



## kissesandhugs

ha. stalking for sure! Are you sure no one laced your food with some acid or something!? ;) hahah


----------



## MummyMana

I'm desperate to see this now xD


----------



## Bevziibubble

There's apparently subliminal messages in a lot of TV content, in particular adverts. I've looked into lots of research on it a few years ago. A lot of the Disney movies have these hidden rude images, but the makers usually explain it away as something else. Hard to know what to believe, but I definitely think adverts have a lot of it in.


----------



## Feff

I really want to see these pictures :haha:


----------



## Keyval

Stalking to see pictures :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

I have to see this! We watch Baby tv all the time x


----------



## shellideaks

Also stalking! DS watched that channel when he was a baby and I never noticed anything weird.


----------



## bumpy_j

I'm so excited to see this!


----------



## socitycourty

bumpyj I love your signature video!


----------



## Windy1986

Stalking....I want to see these pics!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Pic?


----------



## Karina84

The poster did say she would post pics tomorrow! So you'll just have to wait till then! Lol


----------



## kissesandhugs

I thought she posted yesterday that she would post them today...lol


----------



## summer rain

I have always found baby TV really sinister. It's owned by fox btw who have been busted for subliminal ads and other subliminal messaging in their programmes and trailers before so wouldn't put anything past them. There are overt messages in a lot of children's programmes, teaching children to disrespect their parents and other authority figures, and some Cbeebies programmes I have seen say things like its the law to go to school (its not there are alternative forms of education that are legally acceptable like home education) and giving misleading propoganda out about vax, I am not anti-vax just believe vax aren't the magical panacea they are made out to be but I think marketing to kids like that is pretty reprehensible. There is also innuendo in so many kids' shows and has been for years. One reason why we don't have a TV and are very selective as to what the kids watch on iplayer/five player etc xx


----------



## WelshOneEmma

we sometimes have baby tv on at nights so will also be stalking!

maybe explains alot about society though!


----------



## smileyfaces

Stalking :flower:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

The suspense is killing me! Stalking....


----------



## bumpy_j

It can't just be me who finds babyTV the CREEPIEST channel? 

This video specifically:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgvPJSM0uDI

We used to have it on when Joel went through a Tulli stage, which he got bored of a while ago - not sad to see the back of it because it's really, really weird! Baby Chef is another one that makes me uneasy.


----------



## RoxieHart

Last pic
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 188


----------



## bumpy_j

Omg i totally see it, I KNEW THAT CHANNEL WAS EVIL :rofl: :shock:


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Wow! That's creepy as hell!!! I would report it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wtf...that is HORRIBLE.


----------



## fairydust87

Is this every night? Never seen this before..


----------



## bumpy_j

Majorly freaking out, who can you report it too? It's not an English company


----------



## RoxieHart

Do you see it?!? I will begin the complaints procedure don't you worry! Ill complain so much it's enough complaining to go around for ALL of you !! Lol


----------



## Missy86

it looks like the start of take me out


----------



## Catbird

This might be like one of those ink blot pictures where you see what you want to see but in the top picture is it not 2 people holding hands and in the bottom picture 2 people throwing their arms open about to cuddle??


----------



## Bevziibubble

Creepy. I honestly do think this is done on a lot of TV and not just Baby TV :nope:


----------



## Ktothema

OK, that's just weird. I known it sounds stupid and someone else may have suggested it, but there's no chance you're getting any channel bleed is there? No odd shadows on other channels? Or weird things happening on other babytv shows?

I'm going to assume no, in which case I'm with the others and say report that. Not sure who to, but someone.


----------



## Coco14

That is disturbing. Although I'm not that surprised. TV is evil!


----------



## LoraLoo

At best its weird. Downright creepy if you ask me x


----------



## socitycourty

OMG! and OMG at the number of people viewing this thread!!! :rofl:


----------



## Missy86

infact the more I look at it I am almost positive the pics are from the opening of take me out


----------



## RoxieHart

I was wondering if my drink had been drugged lol


----------



## WildHeart

Maybe this is what they want! There ratings will definitely be up tonight with everybody watching to see if they can spot anything!


----------



## Jinnah

Missy86 said:


> infact the more I look at it I am almost positive the pics are from the opening of take me out

Can you post the opening of take me out? I don't know what that is.


----------



## weejenb

Jinnah said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> infact the more I look at it I am almost positive the pics are from the opening of take me out
> 
> Can you post the opening of take me out? I don't know what that is.Click to expand...

This should work hopefully: 
https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=mH9jYK_QRYY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=mH9jYK_QRYY


----------



## Feronia

I've never heard of baby tv, but wow, that looks less than subliminal -- it looks pretty direct! (Hope we're not all on drugs!)

That cabbage field video was also sort of terrifying! :haha: I let my baby watch it, though, and she was totally mesmerised.


----------



## MrsButterfly

Weird. I think there's probably a fair bit of interpretation of what those "people" are doing but its definitely creepy.


----------



## Missy86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH9jYK_QRYY


----------



## RoxieHart

Missy86 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH9jYK_QRYY

Lol I didn't know there was an Irish version!


----------



## jellybean83

Well thats me off to change my pantaloons!,Stuff likes craps me out!


----------



## Jinnah

It does resemble that!


----------



## shellideaks

Some of the pics look pretty normal to me, but there's no denying that a few of them look like one person is holding a gun and aiming it at the other :wacko:


----------



## mandimoo

Speechless and unnerved... even tho' we dont have the Baby Channel


----------



## RoxieHart

So do you rekon I should do something about it? Just been on the baby tv website and only an email to contact ! .. I might not able to explain but an explanation of what this is supposed to resemble would be interesting lol


----------



## Incubus

RoxieHart said:


> So do you rekon I should do something about it? Just been on the baby tv website and only an email to contact ! .. I might not able to explain but an explanation of what this is supposed to resemble would be interesting lol

Id just send them an email with the pictures you've posted and ask if they have explanation? Something definitely isn't right, the gun one is horrific for a baby tv channel.


----------



## ericacaca

summer rain said:


> I have always found baby TV really sinister. It's owned by fox btw who have been busted for subliminal ads and other subliminal messaging in their programmes and trailers before so wouldn't put anything past them. There are overt messages in a lot of children's programmes, teaching children to disrespect their parents and other authority figures, and some Cbeebies programmes I have seen say things like its the law to go to school (its not there are alternative forms of education that are legally acceptable like home education) and giving misleading propoganda out about vax, I am not anti-vax just believe vax aren't the magical panacea they are made out to be but I think marketing to kids like that is pretty reprehensible. There is also innuendo in so many kids' shows and has been for years. One reason why we don't have a TV and are very selective as to what the kids watch on iplayer/five player etc xx

Gosh, Fox could be involved with illuminati getting them sucked in early.... that freaks me out! :wacko:


----------



## bumpy_j

I dunno if I'd go to BabyTV about it because if it's deliberate, well it's deliberate! And they wouldn't give you the real reason why. This is so odd...


----------



## bumpy_j

I kinda think it looks like a hand gesture more than a gun


----------



## jessicatunnel

Missy86 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH9jYK_QRYY

The images do look a lot like the ones from this video. Maybe this show was on the same time as the baby show and bled through?


----------



## bumpy_j

jessicatunnel said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH9jYK_QRYY
> 
> The images do look a lot like the ones from this video. Maybe this show was on the same time as the baby show and bled through?Click to expand...

I dunno though because all the pictures don't exactly match the gestures in that title sequence - also the man is a black silhouette rather than a white one. Plus more of the other figures would've probably bled through at somepoint.


----------



## RoxieHart

It's not a bleed! Baby tv regularly has music and random people figures .. Just this time he figures were doing weird things! Lol


----------



## jessicatunnel

Could you record a video and then post it? Then maybe we could see a little better.


----------



## bumpy_j

This is like a real-life creepypasta, best baby and bump thread ever!


----------



## smileyfaces

Were they on screen for ages or just flashing up quickly?


----------



## Leids

It does look similar to the Take Me Out opening but I didn't see anything resembling the woman who appeared to be holding a gun, along with other things that don't match up.

Subliminal messages seem silly. It was like the coca-cola subliminal messages back in the day. Why can't they flash images of complex math equations or something instead? 

You could contact the press. They'll investigate it first before anything is aired, and they have more access to contact information and whatnot. That's definitely really odd!


----------



## MummyMana

To me it looks like they're dancing but i'm on a mobile so the images are quiet small


----------



## bumpy_j

Leids said:


> It does look similar to the Take Me Out opening but I didn't see anything resembling the woman who appeared to be holding a gun, along with other things that don't match up.
> 
> Subliminal messages seem silly. It was like the coca-cola subliminal messages back in the day. Why can't they flash images of complex math equations or something instead?
> 
> You could contact the press. They'll investigate it first before anything is aired, and they have more access to contact information and whatnot. That's definitely really odd!

Yes this is what I'd do too, contact someone who can do thorough research!

If it was me, I would totally send this to Cracked.com - they do articles on creepy, weird, unexplained stuff all the time including broadcasts. Example:

https://www.cracked.com/article_18381_the-5-creepiest-unexplained-broadcasts.html

Don't read if you want to sleep tonight...SERIOUSLY

https://www.cracked.com/article_200...never-noticed-about-famous-kids-cartoons.html

ETA: https://www.cracked.com/article_19882_6-insane-but-convincing-fan-theories-about-kids-cartoons.html

Not so bad - about kids shows specifically


----------



## bumpy_j

It's the guy that looks like he's shouting that gets me, it's an obviously aggressive image. And the pic on pg 6 clearly looks like a shove


----------



## pompeyvix

bumpy_j said:


> Leids said:
> 
> 
> It does look similar to the Take Me Out opening but I didn't see anything resembling the woman who appeared to be holding a gun, along with other things that don't match up.
> 
> Subliminal messages seem silly. It was like the coca-cola subliminal messages back in the day. Why can't they flash images of complex math equations or something instead?
> 
> You could contact the press. They'll investigate it first before anything is aired, and they have more access to contact information and whatnot. That's definitely really odd!
> 
> Yes this is what I'd do too, contact someone who can do thorough research!
> 
> If it was me, I would totally send this to Cracked.com - they do articles on creepy, weird, unexplained stuff all the time including broadcasts. Example:
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_18381_the-5-creepiest-unexplained-broadcasts.html
> 
> Don't read if you want to sleep tonight...SERIOUSLY
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_200...never-noticed-about-famous-kids-cartoons.html
> 
> Not so bad - about kids shows specificallyClick to expand...

Oh goodness, why on earth did I just click on the top link :dohh::wacko::nope: I don't think I'll be sleeping tonight, things like this proper freak me out!

OP - that is seriously weird and freaky. I am so glad we don't have babytv!


----------



## MrsButterfly

bumpy_j said:


> Leids said:
> 
> 
> It does look similar to the Take Me Out opening but I didn't see anything resembling the woman who appeared to be holding a gun, along with other things that don't match up.
> 
> Subliminal messages seem silly. It was like the coca-cola subliminal messages back in the day. Why can't they flash images of complex math equations or something instead?
> 
> You could contact the press. They'll investigate it first before anything is aired, and they have more access to contact information and whatnot. That's definitely really odd!
> 
> Yes this is what I'd do too, contact someone who can do thorough research!
> 
> If it was me, I would totally send this to Cracked.com - they do articles on creepy, weird, unexplained stuff all the time including broadcasts. Example:
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_18381_the-5-creepiest-unexplained-broadcasts.html
> 
> Don't read if you want to sleep tonight...SERIOUSLY
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_200...never-noticed-about-famous-kids-cartoons.html
> 
> Not so bad - about kids shows specificallyClick to expand...

I'm now lying in bed alone while DH is out thinking - I really wanna know what's on that link...but if I click it I know I'll scare the bejesus out of myself as I'm easily frightened!!


----------



## smallpeanut

Me too!! Oh won't be home from work til 2.... But I so want to know....


----------



## babyrough

I really want to know what's on that top link- but I also want to sleep tonight lol please can someone watch it and tell me what it is haha


----------



## bumpy_j

MrsButterfly said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leids said:
> 
> 
> It does look similar to the Take Me Out opening but I didn't see anything resembling the woman who appeared to be holding a gun, along with other things that don't match up.
> 
> Subliminal messages seem silly. It was like the coca-cola subliminal messages back in the day. Why can't they flash images of complex math equations or something instead?
> 
> You could contact the press. They'll investigate it first before anything is aired, and they have more access to contact information and whatnot. That's definitely really odd!
> 
> Yes this is what I'd do too, contact someone who can do thorough research!
> 
> If it was me, I would totally send this to Cracked.com - they do articles on creepy, weird, unexplained stuff all the time including broadcasts. Example:
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_18381_the-5-creepiest-unexplained-broadcasts.html
> 
> Don't read if you want to sleep tonight...SERIOUSLY
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_200...never-noticed-about-famous-kids-cartoons.html
> 
> Not so bad - about kids shows specificallyClick to expand...
> 
> I'm now lying in bed alone while DH is out thinking - I really wanna know what's on that link...but if I click it I know I'll scare the bejesus out of myself as I'm easily frightened!!Click to expand...

Err I would probably read it when your OH is back aha :haha: I'm a wimp with these things though. It's a list and 2 are creepy as hell but the others aren't so bad. If you don't watch/listen to the clips it's probably not too scary?


----------



## Missy86

bumpy_j said:


> Leids said:
> 
> 
> It does look similar to the Take Me Out opening but I didn't see anything resembling the woman who appeared to be holding a gun, along with other things that don't match up.
> 
> Subliminal messages seem silly. It was like the coca-cola subliminal messages back in the day. Why can't they flash images of complex math equations or something instead?
> 
> You could contact the press. They'll investigate it first before anything is aired, and they have more access to contact information and whatnot. That's definitely really odd!
> 
> Yes this is what I'd do too, contact someone who can do thorough research!
> 
> If it was me, I would totally send this to Cracked.com - they do articles on creepy, weird, unexplained stuff all the time including broadcasts. Example:
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_18381_the-5-creepiest-unexplained-broadcasts.html
> 
> Don't read if you want to sleep tonight...SERIOUSLY
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_200...never-noticed-about-famous-kids-cartoons.html
> 
> ETA: https://www.cracked.com/article_19882_6-insane-but-convincing-fan-theories-about-kids-cartoons.html
> 
> Not so bad - about kids shows specificallyClick to expand...

That bloody head thing from the top link used to freak me out anyway, I can't watch the vid of it I'm a wuss


----------



## MrsButterfly

So glad I'm not the only one waiting for a synopsis from a braver BnB'er!

Whenever we watch scary films I basically sit with my hands over my eyes saying to DH "what's happening?" over and over!


----------



## jessicatunnel

lol, I'm tempted to click the top link too but DH has just left and I'm all alone. Even though it's only 5 in the evening and he'll be back in an hour, heh.


----------



## smileyfaces

I wonder how many people will be watching BabyTV tonight :lol:


----------



## pompeyvix

I clicked it and I don't like it! Especially the first one with the broadcast that has been going since 1982 without stopping


----------



## Missy86

pompeyvix said:


> I clicked it and I don't like it! Especially the first one with the broadcast that has been going since 1982 without stopping

It's a robot


----------



## Missy86

Hubby said its like something from lost


----------



## bumpy_j

I wonder if there are any masochists out there who want to hear the scariest thing I have EVER read on cracked :haha: I'd spoiler it obvs ;)


----------



## Leids

:haha: It's not that bad. There isn't much that bothers me though. Just radio frequency stuff and some creeper who hacked tv stations.


----------



## jessicatunnel

Missy86 said:


> Hubby said its like something from lost

It totally is!


----------



## bumpy_j

I think the first one probably has the most boring explanation ever IRL


----------



## socitycourty

bumpy_j said:


> I wonder if there are any masochists out there who want to hear the scariest thing I have EVER read on cracked :haha: I'd spoiler it obvs ;)

Me me me me!!!!!!


----------



## ktod

I've just come back to this thread and i can only see one pic posted by Roxie, were there more pics?????


----------



## socitycourty

I love cracked.com though :)


----------



## pompeyvix

jessicatunnel said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> Hubby said its like something from lost
> 
> It totally is!Click to expand...

That was my first initial thoughts too! When they are up on the hill with the transmitter thing and there is the French woman talking in that loop! But that proper freaked me out so I am not surprised the story on the website freaked me out too!

ETA - I am such a wuss, Lost as a whole tv show made me feel really.....creeped out (but I loved it!!)


----------



## bumpy_j

ktod said:


> I've just come back to this thread and i can only see one pic posted by Roxie, were there more pics?????

First page :thumbup:


----------



## babyrough

Do you have to watch the clip to understand the first link? Because I was too scared too watch it so I read it but didn't understand it lol.


----------



## bumpy_j

pompeyvix said:


> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> Hubby said its like something from lost
> 
> It totally is!Click to expand...
> 
> That was my first initial thoughts too! When they are up on the hill with the transmitter thing and there is the French woman talking in that loop! But that proper freaked me out so I am not surprised the story on the website freaked me out too!Click to expand...

I haven't seen Lost... well not since series one, is she reading out numbers?


----------



## smileyfaces

The stories in the link aren't scary BUT Im too afraid to watch the video clip haha!


----------



## pompeyvix

socitycourty said:


> I love cracked.com though :)

I've never come across it before, but I've just added it to my favourites list!


----------



## pompeyvix

bumpy_j said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> Hubby said its like something from lost
> 
> It totally is!Click to expand...
> 
> That was my first initial thoughts too! When they are up on the hill with the transmitter thing and there is the French woman talking in that loop! But that proper freaked me out so I am not surprised the story on the website freaked me out too!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen Lost... well not since series one, is she reading out numbers?Click to expand...

I think so! I can't remember fully. I think she is reading out the numbers which Hurley won the lottery on / were of significance throughout the entire show


----------



## pompeyvix

smileyfaces said:


> The stories in the link aren't scary BUT Im too afraid to watch the video clip haha!

Me too! I started to watch it but wussed out after about 20 seconds :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

This is from '7 urban legends that happen to be true'

SERIOUS WARNING - guys I still have not gotten over this story and I don't think I ever will

I warned ya 


Spoiler
The Girl in the Closet

The Legend:

Everyone knows the feeling. You're alone in your house when you get the unmistakable sense that you're being watched. It's like you can feel another human presence in the house with you, even though you know you locked the doors and windows. This spooky trick of the mind is probably why so many of our ghost stories are about someone being inside our house. There's the call that was coming from inside the house, the killer who hides under your bed, the guy who wakes up to find a note taped to his forehead. Even the monsters living in our closet. But those fears are irrational, right?

The Truth:

A 57-year-old man living by himself in Japan began to notice small things amiss in his house -- objects wouldn't be where he'd left them. Food would disappear that he swore he didn't remember eating. He'd wake up to strange sounds in the middle of the night, but every time he'd go and check them out, the door would be locked, the windows tightly shut. Nobody was there.

Was he losing his mind? Being messed with by a shy poltergeist? To find out, he set up a series of spy cameras around his house. The next morning, he ran back the footage on the camera and that's when he saw it. A strange woman crawling out of a cupboard like it was the TV in The Ring. And if you think that's terrifying, imagine what happened inside his stomach when, at the end of the video, she crawled back into the cupboard. The one that was just a couple of feet away from where he was standing, watching the video.
Presumably in an effort to maintain bowel control, the man assumed the woman was a burglar who was only temporarily hiding in the cupboard, and had since left. He called the police, who pointed out that all the locks on his doors and windows were undisturbed. There was simply no evidence whatsoever that anybody had broken in -- in other words (cue dramatic strings) _the woman had been in the house all along._

After a thorough search, the woman was found nervously huddled in a small cupboard. Apparently she had sneaked into the house and slept, ate and even took showers there for an entire year without being detected. Think of all the things you've done in your most private moments -- the things you thought nobody would ever see. Now imagine a homeless Japanese woman had been watching it all. Yeah. We'll let that one sink in for a moment.


----------



## smallpeanut

If I'm sat alone, should I read it??? I really want too...


----------



## ktod

Ive just looked at the update on page one. There is absolutely no innocent explanation for pic number 5. The rest of the pics you could *possibly* give the benefit of the doubt to but number 5 is just wrong.


----------



## Amy2701

bumpy_j said:


> This is from '7 urban legends that happen to be true'
> 
> SERIOUS WARNING - guys I still have not gotten over this story and I don't think I ever will
> 
> I warned ya
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> The Girl in the Closet
> 
> The Legend:
> 
> Everyone knows the feeling. You're alone in your house when you get the unmistakable sense that you're being watched. It's like you can feel another human presence in the house with you, even though you know you locked the doors and windows. This spooky trick of the mind is probably why so many of our ghost stories are about someone being inside our house. There's the call that was coming from inside the house, the killer who hides under your bed, the guy who wakes up to find a note taped to his forehead. Even the monsters living in our closet. But those fears are irrational, right?
> 
> The Truth:
> 
> A 57-year-old man living by himself in Japan began to notice small things amiss in his house -- objects wouldn't be where he'd left them. Food would disappear that he swore he didn't remember eating. He'd wake up to strange sounds in the middle of the night, but every time he'd go and check them out, the door would be locked, the windows tightly shut. Nobody was there.
> 
> Was he losing his mind? Being messed with by a shy poltergeist? To find out, he set up a series of spy cameras around his house. The next morning, he ran back the footage on the camera and that's when he saw it. A strange woman crawling out of a cupboard like it was the TV in The Ring. And if you think that's terrifying, imagine what happened inside his stomach when, at the end of the video, she crawled back into the cupboard. The one that was just a couple of feet away from where he was standing, watching the video.
> Presumably in an effort to maintain bowel control, the man assumed the woman was a burglar who was only temporarily hiding in the cupboard, and had since left. He called the police, who pointed out that all the locks on his doors and windows were undisturbed. There was simply no evidence whatsoever that anybody had broken in -- in other words (cue dramatic strings) _the woman had been in the house all along._
> 
> After a thorough search, the woman was found nervously huddled in a small cupboard. Apparently she had sneaked into the house and slept, ate and even took showers there for an entire year without being detected. Think of all the things you've done in your most private moments -- the things you thought nobody would ever see. Now imagine a homeless Japanese woman had been watching it all. Yeah. We'll let that one sink in for a moment.



I knew I'd regret reading that! Away to search my house now...!


----------



## bumpy_j

pompeyvix said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> Hubby said its like something from lost
> 
> It totally is!Click to expand...
> 
> That was my first initial thoughts too! When they are up on the hill with the transmitter thing and there is the French woman talking in that loop! But that proper freaked me out so I am not surprised the story on the website freaked me out too!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen Lost... well not since series one, is she reading out numbers?Click to expand...
> 
> I think so! I can't remember fully. I think she is reading out the numbers which Hurley won the lottery on / were of significance throughout the entire showClick to expand...

Interesting - Numbers Stations are actually real, there are a few of them and mostly unexplained although they're believed to be codes for spies. They're referenced in COD Black Ops 2 apparently too.


----------



## smallpeanut

Ok. I'm not reading it. Argh I'm Freaking myself out. Where's my oh when I need him god damn.....


----------



## MrsButterfly

Bumpy - I just went to reply to your post to say I was scared without even clicking and the whole thing popped up in the quote bit of my reply!!!! Aargh! Only read about 6 words and I was terrified. I really need to get out more.....


----------



## bumpy_j

If it helps it has a happy ending? Sortof?


----------



## Missy86

I got my hubby to read it first but I didn't find it that scary


----------



## babyrough

Missy86 said:


> I got my hubby to read it first but I didn't find it that scary

Yeah I actually felt sorry for the little Japanese woman lol.


----------



## MrsButterfly

Think I need to watch this again to calm myself down!

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo


----------



## ericacaca

bumpy_j said:


> If it helps it has a happy ending? Sortof?

That really helps... thanks! lol x


----------



## Missy86

Do you guys know of Robert the doll, things like that freak me out cos it looks scary


----------



## bumpy_j

Missy86 said:


> Do you guys know of Robert the doll, things like that freak me out cos it looks scary

Nooo whats that?


----------



## MrsButterfly

Missy86 said:


> Do you guys know of Robert the doll, things like that freak me out cos it looks scary

No. And I think I'm probably better off staying that way... :haha:


----------



## jessicatunnel

bumpy_j said:


> This is from '7 urban legends that happen to be true'
> 
> SERIOUS WARNING - guys I still have not gotten over this story and I don't think I ever will
> 
> I warned ya
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> The Girl in the Closet
> 
> The Legend:
> 
> Everyone knows the feeling. You're alone in your house when you get the unmistakable sense that you're being watched. It's like you can feel another human presence in the house with you, even though you know you locked the doors and windows. This spooky trick of the mind is probably why so many of our ghost stories are about someone being inside our house. There's the call that was coming from inside the house, the killer who hides under your bed, the guy who wakes up to find a note taped to his forehead. Even the monsters living in our closet. But those fears are irrational, right?
> 
> The Truth:
> 
> A 57-year-old man living by himself in Japan began to notice small things amiss in his house -- objects wouldn't be where he'd left them. Food would disappear that he swore he didn't remember eating. He'd wake up to strange sounds in the middle of the night, but every time he'd go and check them out, the door would be locked, the windows tightly shut. Nobody was there.
> 
> Was he losing his mind? Being messed with by a shy poltergeist? To find out, he set up a series of spy cameras around his house. The next morning, he ran back the footage on the camera and that's when he saw it. A strange woman crawling out of a cupboard like it was the TV in The Ring. And if you think that's terrifying, imagine what happened inside his stomach when, at the end of the video, she crawled back into the cupboard. The one that was just a couple of feet away from where he was standing, watching the video.
> Presumably in an effort to maintain bowel control, the man assumed the woman was a burglar who was only temporarily hiding in the cupboard, and had since left. He called the police, who pointed out that all the locks on his doors and windows were undisturbed. There was simply no evidence whatsoever that anybody had broken in -- in other words (cue dramatic strings) _the woman had been in the house all along._
> 
> After a thorough search, the woman was found nervously huddled in a small cupboard. Apparently she had sneaked into the house and slept, ate and even took showers there for an entire year without being detected. Think of all the things you've done in your most private moments -- the things you thought nobody would ever see. Now imagine a homeless Japanese woman had been watching it all. Yeah. We'll let that one sink in for a moment.

I was pretty freaked out reading it at first but then the last paragraph made me just feel sorry for the lady. But getting the image of her creepily crawling out of a cupboard out of my head is going to take awhile. :/


----------



## Missy86

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_the_Doll


----------



## beth_terri

bumpy_j said:


> Leids said:
> 
> 
> It does look similar to the Take Me Out opening but I didn't see anything resembling the woman who appeared to be holding a gun, along with other things that don't match up.
> 
> Subliminal messages seem silly. It was like the coca-cola subliminal messages back in the day. Why can't they flash images of complex math equations or something instead?
> 
> You could contact the press. They'll investigate it first before anything is aired, and they have more access to contact information and whatnot. That's definitely really odd!
> 
> Yes this is what I'd do too, contact someone who can do thorough research!
> 
> If it was me, I would totally send this to Cracked.com - they do articles on creepy, weird, unexplained stuff all the time including broadcasts. Example:
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_18381_the-5-creepiest-unexplained-broadcasts.html
> 
> Don't read if you want to sleep tonight...SERIOUSLY
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_200...never-noticed-about-famous-kids-cartoons.html
> 
> ETA: https://www.cracked.com/article_19882_6-insane-but-convincing-fan-theories-about-kids-cartoons.html
> 
> Not so bad - about kids shows specificallyClick to expand...

It didn't scare me but there was no video on there for me to watch. Was there for you? Op, that is sooo strange! 

WHY do people do this? I don't understand it :/


----------



## Missy86

I love reading about murders and crime, i am a weirdo 

America seems to have more interesting cases than the uk, some of the really old ones are very freaky


----------



## jessicatunnel

beth_terri said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leids said:
> 
> 
> It does look similar to the Take Me Out opening but I didn't see anything resembling the woman who appeared to be holding a gun, along with other things that don't match up.
> 
> Subliminal messages seem silly. It was like the coca-cola subliminal messages back in the day. Why can't they flash images of complex math equations or something instead?
> 
> You could contact the press. They'll investigate it first before anything is aired, and they have more access to contact information and whatnot. That's definitely really odd!
> 
> Yes this is what I'd do too, contact someone who can do thorough research!
> 
> If it was me, I would totally send this to Cracked.com - they do articles on creepy, weird, unexplained stuff all the time including broadcasts. Example:
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_18381_the-5-creepiest-unexplained-broadcasts.html
> 
> Don't read if you want to sleep tonight...SERIOUSLY
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_200...never-noticed-about-famous-kids-cartoons.html
> 
> ETA: https://www.cracked.com/article_19882_6-insane-but-convincing-fan-theories-about-kids-cartoons.html
> 
> Not so bad - about kids shows specificallyClick to expand...
> 
> It didn't scare me but there was no video on there for me to watch. Was there for you? Op, that is sooo strange!
> 
> WHY do people do this? I don't understand it :/Click to expand...

I read it, it didn't scare me either. I couldn't even make sense of half of it. LOL


----------



## beth_terri

jessicatunnel said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> This is from '7 urban legends that happen to be true'
> 
> SERIOUS WARNING - guys I still have not gotten over this story and I don't think I ever will
> 
> I warned ya
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> The Girl in the Closet
> 
> The Legend:
> 
> Everyone knows the feeling. You're alone in your house when you get the unmistakable sense that you're being watched. It's like you can feel another human presence in the house with you, even though you know you locked the doors and windows. This spooky trick of the mind is probably why so many of our ghost stories are about someone being inside our house. There's the call that was coming from inside the house, the killer who hides under your bed, the guy who wakes up to find a note taped to his forehead. Even the monsters living in our closet. But those fears are irrational, right?
> 
> The Truth:
> 
> A 57-year-old man living by himself in Japan began to notice small things amiss in his house -- objects wouldn't be where he'd left them. Food would disappear that he swore he didn't remember eating. He'd wake up to strange sounds in the middle of the night, but every time he'd go and check them out, the door would be locked, the windows tightly shut. Nobody was there.
> 
> Was he losing his mind? Being messed with by a shy poltergeist? To find out, he set up a series of spy cameras around his house. The next morning, he ran back the footage on the camera and that's when he saw it. A strange woman crawling out of a cupboard like it was the TV in The Ring. And if you think that's terrifying, imagine what happened inside his stomach when, at the end of the video, she crawled back into the cupboard. The one that was just a couple of feet away from where he was standing, watching the video.
> Presumably in an effort to maintain bowel control, the man assumed the woman was a burglar who was only temporarily hiding in the cupboard, and had since left. He called the police, who pointed out that all the locks on his doors and windows were undisturbed. There was simply no evidence whatsoever that anybody had broken in -- in other words (cue dramatic strings) _the woman had been in the house all along._
> 
> After a thorough search, the woman was found nervously huddled in a small cupboard. Apparently she had sneaked into the house and slept, ate and even took showers there for an entire year without being detected. Think of all the things you've done in your most private moments -- the things you thought nobody would ever see. Now imagine a homeless Japanese woman had been watching it all. Yeah. We'll let that one sink in for a moment.
> 
> 
> I was pretty freaked out reading it at first but then the last paragraph made me just feel sorry for the lady. But getting the image of her creepily crawling out of a cupboard out of my head is going to take awhile. :/Click to expand...

Tell me a teeny weeny bit of this without actually telling me lmao. I don't wanna click it and have night mares but I need to kind of know lol


----------



## bumpy_j

Yeah it's the 'nervously huddled up bit' that gets me, it's kinda sad - I hope she found a home.


----------



## jessicatunnel

The robert the doll thing reminded me of the paranormal thread that was on here a few months ago and one of the ladies on here actually has like an.. enchanted (I guess?) doll that like moves and stuff. Pretty weird.


----------



## bumpy_j

Missy86 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_the_Doll

Am I going to have 7 days to live now?


----------



## Missy86

bumpy_j said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_the_Doll
> 
> Am I going to have 7 days to live now?Click to expand...

haha I read it ages ago and I am still here, just


----------



## beth_terri

Missy86 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_the_Doll

Ugh and this one. Some needs to sortof tell me without actually telling me lol. I'm such a wuss.


----------



## jessicatunnel

beth_terri said:


> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> This is from '7 urban legends that happen to be true'
> 
> SERIOUS WARNING - guys I still have not gotten over this story and I don't think I ever will
> 
> I warned ya
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> The Girl in the Closet
> 
> The Legend:
> 
> Everyone knows the feeling. You're alone in your house when you get the unmistakable sense that you're being watched. It's like you can feel another human presence in the house with you, even though you know you locked the doors and windows. This spooky trick of the mind is probably why so many of our ghost stories are about someone being inside our house. There's the call that was coming from inside the house, the killer who hides under your bed, the guy who wakes up to find a note taped to his forehead. Even the monsters living in our closet. But those fears are irrational, right?
> 
> The Truth:
> 
> A 57-year-old man living by himself in Japan began to notice small things amiss in his house -- objects wouldn't be where he'd left them. Food would disappear that he swore he didn't remember eating. He'd wake up to strange sounds in the middle of the night, but every time he'd go and check them out, the door would be locked, the windows tightly shut. Nobody was there.
> 
> Was he losing his mind? Being messed with by a shy poltergeist? To find out, he set up a series of spy cameras around his house. The next morning, he ran back the footage on the camera and that's when he saw it. A strange woman crawling out of a cupboard like it was the TV in The Ring. And if you think that's terrifying, imagine what happened inside his stomach when, at the end of the video, she crawled back into the cupboard. The one that was just a couple of feet away from where he was standing, watching the video.
> Presumably in an effort to maintain bowel control, the man assumed the woman was a burglar who was only temporarily hiding in the cupboard, and had since left. He called the police, who pointed out that all the locks on his doors and windows were undisturbed. There was simply no evidence whatsoever that anybody had broken in -- in other words (cue dramatic strings) _the woman had been in the house all along._
> 
> After a thorough search, the woman was found nervously huddled in a small cupboard. Apparently she had sneaked into the house and slept, ate and even took showers there for an entire year without being detected. Think of all the things you've done in your most private moments -- the things you thought nobody would ever see. Now imagine a homeless Japanese woman had been watching it all. Yeah. We'll let that one sink in for a moment.
> 
> 
> I was pretty freaked out reading it at first but then the last paragraph made me just feel sorry for the lady. But getting the image of her creepily crawling out of a cupboard out of my head is going to take awhile. :/Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me a teeny weeny bit of this without actually telling me lmao. I don't wanna click it and have night mares but I need to kind of know lolClick to expand...

I'll put it in a spoiler just in case others don't want to know. But I'll tell it in a non creepy way. Haha.

Spoiler
Basically this guy kept hearing things and noticing things were missing from his home so he put video tapes up to see if he saw anything. When he watched them back he saw a woman crawling out of a cupboard (the same cupboard he was standing right next to while watching the video) and then later on she climbed back in. 
He called the police and after a search they found her cuddled up in the cupboard and found out she snuck in about a year ago and has been living there and showering and eating without being detected. She was homeless prior to this.


----------



## staralfur

Ha! The guy in the mask that hacked the TV network made me laugh. Dude must have been high as a kite.


----------



## socitycourty

that was creepy. but luckily, my house is packed too full of shit for anyone to hide anywhere :rofl:


----------



## pompeyvix

bumpy_j said:


> This is from '7 urban legends that happen to be true'
> 
> SERIOUS WARNING - guys I still have not gotten over this story and I don't think I ever will
> 
> I warned ya
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> The Girl in the Closet
> 
> The Legend:
> 
> Everyone knows the feeling. You're alone in your house when you get the unmistakable sense that you're being watched. It's like you can feel another human presence in the house with you, even though you know you locked the doors and windows. This spooky trick of the mind is probably why so many of our ghost stories are about someone being inside our house. There's the call that was coming from inside the house, the killer who hides under your bed, the guy who wakes up to find a note taped to his forehead. Even the monsters living in our closet. But those fears are irrational, right?
> 
> The Truth:
> 
> A 57-year-old man living by himself in Japan began to notice small things amiss in his house -- objects wouldn't be where he'd left them. Food would disappear that he swore he didn't remember eating. He'd wake up to strange sounds in the middle of the night, but every time he'd go and check them out, the door would be locked, the windows tightly shut. Nobody was there.
> 
> Was he losing his mind? Being messed with by a shy poltergeist? To find out, he set up a series of spy cameras around his house. The next morning, he ran back the footage on the camera and that's when he saw it. A strange woman crawling out of a cupboard like it was the TV in The Ring. And if you think that's terrifying, imagine what happened inside his stomach when, at the end of the video, she crawled back into the cupboard. The one that was just a couple of feet away from where he was standing, watching the video.
> Presumably in an effort to maintain bowel control, the man assumed the woman was a burglar who was only temporarily hiding in the cupboard, and had since left. He called the police, who pointed out that all the locks on his doors and windows were undisturbed. There was simply no evidence whatsoever that anybody had broken in -- in other words (cue dramatic strings) _the woman had been in the house all along._
> 
> After a thorough search, the woman was found nervously huddled in a small cupboard. Apparently she had sneaked into the house and slept, ate and even took showers there for an entire year without being detected. Think of all the things you've done in your most private moments -- the things you thought nobody would ever see. Now imagine a homeless Japanese woman had been watching it all. Yeah. We'll let that one sink in for a moment.

Phew, read it, thought it would be much worse than what it was! I wasn't freaked out. 

I find paranormal / mysterious / unexplained stuff more freaky.


----------



## bumpy_j

beth_terri said:


> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> This is from '7 urban legends that happen to be true'
> 
> SERIOUS WARNING - guys I still have not gotten over this story and I don't think I ever will
> 
> I warned ya
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> The Girl in the Closet
> 
> The Legend:
> 
> Everyone knows the feeling. You're alone in your house when you get the unmistakable sense that you're being watched. It's like you can feel another human presence in the house with you, even though you know you locked the doors and windows. This spooky trick of the mind is probably why so many of our ghost stories are about someone being inside our house. There's the call that was coming from inside the house, the killer who hides under your bed, the guy who wakes up to find a note taped to his forehead. Even the monsters living in our closet. But those fears are irrational, right?
> 
> The Truth:
> 
> A 57-year-old man living by himself in Japan began to notice small things amiss in his house -- objects wouldn't be where he'd left them. Food would disappear that he swore he didn't remember eating. He'd wake up to strange sounds in the middle of the night, but every time he'd go and check them out, the door would be locked, the windows tightly shut. Nobody was there.
> 
> Was he losing his mind? Being messed with by a shy poltergeist? To find out, he set up a series of spy cameras around his house. The next morning, he ran back the footage on the camera and that's when he saw it. A strange woman crawling out of a cupboard like it was the TV in The Ring. And if you think that's terrifying, imagine what happened inside his stomach when, at the end of the video, she crawled back into the cupboard. The one that was just a couple of feet away from where he was standing, watching the video.
> Presumably in an effort to maintain bowel control, the man assumed the woman was a burglar who was only temporarily hiding in the cupboard, and had since left. He called the police, who pointed out that all the locks on his doors and windows were undisturbed. There was simply no evidence whatsoever that anybody had broken in -- in other words (cue dramatic strings) _the woman had been in the house all along._
> 
> After a thorough search, the woman was found nervously huddled in a small cupboard. Apparently she had sneaked into the house and slept, ate and even took showers there for an entire year without being detected. Think of all the things you've done in your most private moments -- the things you thought nobody would ever see. Now imagine a homeless Japanese woman had been watching it all. Yeah. We'll let that one sink in for a moment.
> 
> 
> I was pretty freaked out reading it at first but then the last paragraph made me just feel sorry for the lady. But getting the image of her creepily crawling out of a cupboard out of my head is going to take awhile. :/Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me a teeny weeny bit of this without actually telling me lmao. I don't wanna click it and have night mares but I need to kind of know lolClick to expand...

The premise is a women breaks into a guys house and lives there without him knowing


----------



## beth_terri

jessicatunnel said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> This is from '7 urban legends that happen to be true'
> 
> SERIOUS WARNING - guys I still have not gotten over this story and I don't think I ever will
> 
> I warned ya
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> The Girl in the Closet
> 
> The Legend:
> 
> Everyone knows the feeling. You're alone in your house when you get the unmistakable sense that you're being watched. It's like you can feel another human presence in the house with you, even though you know you locked the doors and windows. This spooky trick of the mind is probably why so many of our ghost stories are about someone being inside our house. There's the call that was coming from inside the house, the killer who hides under your bed, the guy who wakes up to find a note taped to his forehead. Even the monsters living in our closet. But those fears are irrational, right?
> 
> The Truth:
> 
> A 57-year-old man living by himself in Japan began to notice small things amiss in his house -- objects wouldn't be where he'd left them. Food would disappear that he swore he didn't remember eating. He'd wake up to strange sounds in the middle of the night, but every time he'd go and check them out, the door would be locked, the windows tightly shut. Nobody was there.
> 
> Was he losing his mind? Being messed with by a shy poltergeist? To find out, he set up a series of spy cameras around his house. The next morning, he ran back the footage on the camera and that's when he saw it. A strange woman crawling out of a cupboard like it was the TV in The Ring. And if you think that's terrifying, imagine what happened inside his stomach when, at the end of the video, she crawled back into the cupboard. The one that was just a couple of feet away from where he was standing, watching the video.
> Presumably in an effort to maintain bowel control, the man assumed the woman was a burglar who was only temporarily hiding in the cupboard, and had since left. He called the police, who pointed out that all the locks on his doors and windows were undisturbed. There was simply no evidence whatsoever that anybody had broken in -- in other words (cue dramatic strings) _the woman had been in the house all along._
> 
> After a thorough search, the woman was found nervously huddled in a small cupboard. Apparently she had sneaked into the house and slept, ate and even took showers there for an entire year without being detected. Think of all the things you've done in your most private moments -- the things you thought nobody would ever see. Now imagine a homeless Japanese woman had been watching it all. Yeah. We'll let that one sink in for a moment.
> 
> 
> I was pretty freaked out reading it at first but then the last paragraph made me just feel sorry for the lady. But getting the image of her creepily crawling out of a cupboard out of my head is going to take awhile. :/Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me a teeny weeny bit of this without actually telling me lmao. I don't wanna click it and have night mares but I need to kind of know lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'll put it in a spoiler just in case others don't want to know. But I'll tell it in a non creepy way. Haha.
> 
> Spoiler
> Basically this guy kept hearing things and noticing things were missing from his home so he put video tapes up to see if he saw anything. When he watched them back he saw a woman crawling out of a cupboard (the same cupboard he was standing right next to while watching the video) and then later on she climbed back in.
> He called the police and after a search they found her cuddled up in the cupboard and found out she snuck in about a year ago and has been living there and showering and eating without being detected. She was homeless prior to this.Click to expand...

Thanks haha. And omg! Now I want to read the scary version, but I darent! X


----------



## jessicatunnel

beth_terri said:


> Thanks haha. And omg! Now I want to read the scary version, but I darent! X

Lol, as I was reading it I was thinking in my head "WTF am I thinking?!?" But then when I got to the end I was like, "Oh. That wasn't so bad." :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

Telling a story no-one finds scary is like telling a joke no-one finds funny, i'm such a wuss :rofl:


----------



## babydust1990

jessicatunnel said:


> The robert the doll thing reminded me of the paranormal thread that was on here a few months ago and one of the ladies on here actually has like an.. enchanted (I guess?) doll that like moves and stuff. Pretty weird.

I was just about to mention that! I cant remember the members name, but she has a haunted doll!


----------



## Keyval

MrsButterfly said:


> Think I need to watch this again to calm myself down!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo

I watched this yesterday ... Too funny


----------



## jessicatunnel

Here's a quote from the woman who has the doll. Hope she doesn't mind I posted this here!


Spoiler



xSin said:


> I've got a haunted doll in my living room that my LO just absolutely -LOVES- to smile and babble at... (makes me happy and reassures me that the doll is also still happy)
> 
> I know I probably "sound" loopy but I've seen this doll turn their head, my OH has seen it, the doll's "actual" owner (she refuses to take her now, she's too worried it might piss the doll off) has seen it, another friend has seen it... there's SO many things that she's "done" and SO many people have witnessed it, there's no doubt in my mind that the doll is haunted/possessed in some way. She's porcelain and has a lovely rosy hue on her cheeks and "skin" color when she's happy ... the worst sight I ever saw from her was when a visitor decided to take her picture, she went completely gray and ashen in color afterwards, it was highly disturbing lol


----------



## ericacaca

Trouble is, subliminal messages really do happen as a way of controlling society. Have any of you head of the Illuminati and all their symbols in films, music videos, music performances/outfits etc? (all seeing eye, sun wheel etc) Michael Jackson was said to be warning people of it in the 90's... which IMO was why he was murdered....


----------



## jessicatunnel

Keyval said:


> MrsButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Think I need to watch this again to calm myself down!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo
> 
> I watched this yesterday ... Too funnyClick to expand...

Couldn't stop laughing, hilarious!


----------



## bumpy_j

jessicatunnel said:


> Here's a quote from the woman who has the doll. Hope she doesn't mind I posted this here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> xSin said:
> 
> 
> I've got a haunted doll in my living room that my LO just absolutely -LOVES- to smile and babble at... (makes me happy and reassures me that the doll is also still happy)
> 
> I know I probably "sound" loopy but I've seen this doll turn their head, my OH has seen it, the doll's "actual" owner (she refuses to take her now, she's too worried it might piss the doll off) has seen it, another friend has seen it... there's SO many things that she's "done" and SO many people have witnessed it, there's no doubt in my mind that the doll is haunted/possessed in some way. She's porcelain and has a lovely rosy hue on her cheeks and "skin" color when she's happy ... the worst sight I ever saw from her was when a visitor decided to take her picture, she went completely gray and ashen in color afterwards, it was highly disturbing lolClick to expand...

holy-shit-holy-shit-holy-shit waaaa I am so happy I don't own a haunted doll


----------



## Keyval

jessicatunnel said:


> Here's a quote from the woman who has the doll. Hope she doesn't mind I posted this here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> xSin said:
> 
> 
> I've got a haunted doll in my living room that my LO just absolutely -LOVES- to smile and babble at... (makes me happy and reassures me that the doll is also still happy)
> 
> I know I probably "sound" loopy but I've seen this doll turn their head, my OH has seen it, the doll's "actual" owner (she refuses to take her now, she's too worried it might piss the doll off) has seen it, another friend has seen it... there's SO many things that she's "done" and SO many people have witnessed it, there's no doubt in my mind that the doll is haunted/possessed in some way. She's porcelain and has a lovely rosy hue on her cheeks and "skin" color when she's happy ... the worst sight I ever saw from her was when a visitor decided to take her picture, she went completely gray and ashen in color afterwards, it was highly disturbing lolClick to expand...

I'm sorry but no way would I keep that doll ha aaaah too scary


----------



## jessicatunnel

Right!?! It's scary as hell!


----------



## pompeyvix

bumpy_j said:


> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> Here's a quote from the woman who has the doll. Hope she doesn't mind I posted this here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> xSin said:
> 
> 
> I've got a haunted doll in my living room that my LO just absolutely -LOVES- to smile and babble at... (makes me happy and reassures me that the doll is also still happy)
> 
> I know I probably "sound" loopy but I've seen this doll turn their head, my OH has seen it, the doll's "actual" owner (she refuses to take her now, she's too worried it might piss the doll off) has seen it, another friend has seen it... there's SO many things that she's "done" and SO many people have witnessed it, there's no doubt in my mind that the doll is haunted/possessed in some way. She's porcelain and has a lovely rosy hue on her cheeks and "skin" color when she's happy ... the worst sight I ever saw from her was when a visitor decided to take her picture, she went completely gray and ashen in color afterwards, it was highly disturbing lol
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> holy-shit-holy-shit-holy-shit waaaa I am so happy I don't own a haunted dollClick to expand...

How is that even possible? How can a doll turn its head and change in colour? :wacko:


----------



## Missy86

what is the thing with triangles


----------



## Gc85

Well ladies I am sat in my living room all alone 4hrs after my LO went to bed watching baby tv in case anything interesting happens! :dohh:

God what has my life come to!!! It's freaky shit even without any subliminal messages its like being on drugs watching this... Anyway off to bed to think about the haunted doll :haha:


----------



## ericacaca

Missy86 said:


> what is the thing with triangles

Thats Illuminati.... apparently Beyonce, Lady Gaga, JayZ and Rihanna are part of it, amongst many others....


----------



## beth_terri

Damit I wanna read the doll quote but tucked up in bed probably isnt the best place! I love all this spooky stuff but I seriously get nightmares lmao x


----------



## ericacaca

Missy86 said:


> what is the thing with triangles

You did mean making triangle shapes with fingers and then placing it over an eye didnt you? x


----------



## Dragonfly

I spent ages looking for update and it was one pic :(


----------



## ericacaca

I'm trying not to read about the dolls... Garden gnomes have freaked me out since I fell in a pond when I was a little girl and there was one with the really scary grin looking at me straight in the eye! I don't know how I'd cope with any scary stories about dolls! Even thinking about the Child's Play films make me shiver! argh!


----------



## bumpy_j

OMG there's Robert The Doll youtube videos, anyone have the guts to see what they're like? Apparently he has an 'aura' that was picked up on an aura camera.


----------



## bumpy_j

Dragonfly said:


> I spent ages looking for update and it was one pic :(

look on the first page!


----------



## Amy2701

Dragonfly said:


> I spent ages looking for update and it was one pic :(

I can only see one pic too, but people are posting about several pics... :wacko: I can't see anymore. X

Whoopsie - just looked at first post!


----------



## ericacaca

Dragonfly said:


> I spent ages looking for update and it was one pic :(

The first post was updated with more x


----------



## jessicatunnel

ericacaca said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> what is the thing with triangles
> 
> Thats Illuminati.... apparently Beyonce, Lady Gaga, JayZ and Rihanna are part of it, amongst many others....Click to expand...

I saw a video with Beyonce doing the triangle thing at the superbowl. And apparently her stage was set up to reflect it too or something? And she said something like when she goes on stage she gets possessed. It was really freaky and weird.


----------



## jessicatunnel

bumpy_j said:


> OMG there's Robert The Doll youtube videos, anyone have the guts to see what they're like? Apparently he has an 'aura' that was picked up on an aura camera.

You go right ahead. No way I'm watching it!


----------



## Missy86

Clowns freak me out too and dummies

Yes that's what I meant about triangles


----------



## ericacaca

jessicatunnel said:


> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> what is the thing with triangles
> 
> Thats Illuminati.... apparently Beyonce, Lady Gaga, JayZ and Rihanna are part of it, amongst many others....Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a video with Beyonce doing the triangle thing at the superbowl. And apparently her stage was set up to reflect it too or something? And she said something like when she goes on stage she gets possessed. It was really freaky and weird.Click to expand...

Yeah, some say that she was brainwashed and now just does this stuff... 

https://destinysrehab.com/2011/09/05/real-talk-brainwashed-101-hidden-symbols-part-ii/

It is rather freaky...


----------



## bumpy_j

jessicatunnel said:


> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> what is the thing with triangles
> 
> Thats Illuminati.... apparently Beyonce, Lady Gaga, JayZ and Rihanna are part of it, amongst many others....Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a video with Beyonce doing the triangle thing at the superbowl. And apparently her stage was set up to reflect it too or something? And she said something like when she goes on stage she gets possessed. It was really freaky and weird.Click to expand...

I think a lot of it now is just for publicity - looks at Ke$has music video, she couldn't be more obvious. It gets people talking when they use the symbolism.


----------



## beth_terri

pompeyvix said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> Here's a quote from the woman who has the doll. Hope she doesn't mind I posted this here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> xSin said:
> 
> 
> I've got a haunted doll in my living room that my LO just absolutely -LOVES- to smile and babble at... (makes me happy and reassures me that the doll is also still happy)
> 
> I know I probably "sound" loopy but I've seen this doll turn their head, my OH has seen it, the doll's "actual" owner (she refuses to take her now, she's too worried it might piss the doll off) has seen it, another friend has seen it... there's SO many things that she's "done" and SO many people have witnessed it, there's no doubt in my mind that the doll is haunted/possessed in some way. She's porcelain and has a lovely rosy hue on her cheeks and "skin" color when she's happy ... the worst sight I ever saw from her was when a visitor decided to take her picture, she went completely gray and ashen in color afterwards, it was highly disturbing lol
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> holy-shit-holy-shit-holy-shit waaaa I am so happy I don't own a haunted dollClick to expand...
> 
> How is that even possible? How can a doll turn its head and change in colour? :wacko:Click to expand...



Spoiler
I can get the jist of the doll thing without reading it I think. My auntie had a clown that someone bought as a house warming gift :/ she used to sit it on their tv stand. She hated it but her friend who bought it visited regularly so it had to be on view lol. Well their dog used to always growl at the clown. Always. And it used to move. Like on a morning they would come down stairs and find it lying in the middle of the room. It sounds completely mad I know. But she swears it was alive haha. Soo creepy. I've avtually got tears streaming down my face now thinking about all the creepy stuff (that I've experienced) I could post :/


----------



## ericacaca

ericacaca said:


> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> what is the thing with triangles
> 
> Thats Illuminati.... apparently Beyonce, Lady Gaga, JayZ and Rihanna are part of it, amongst many others....Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a video with Beyonce doing the triangle thing at the superbowl. And apparently her stage was set up to reflect it too or something? And she said something like when she goes on stage she gets possessed. It was really freaky and weird.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, some say that she was brainwashed and now just does this stuff...
> 
> https://destinysrehab.com/2011/09/05/real-talk-brainwashed-101-hidden-symbols-part-ii/
> 
> It is rather freaky...Click to expand...

Watch the videos... eye opening that Disney are part of it and many of their rides are sponsored by millitary and industial corporations.... all Freemason stuff - get in it and get rich and successful!


----------



## Missy86

You know the creepiest thing about that Russian broadcast was that they said it was live


----------



## bumpy_j

beth_terri said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> Here's a quote from the woman who has the doll. Hope she doesn't mind I posted this here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> xSin said:
> 
> 
> I've got a haunted doll in my living room that my LO just absolutely -LOVES- to smile and babble at... (makes me happy and reassures me that the doll is also still happy)
> 
> I know I probably "sound" loopy but I've seen this doll turn their head, my OH has seen it, the doll's "actual" owner (she refuses to take her now, she's too worried it might piss the doll off) has seen it, another friend has seen it... there's SO many things that she's "done" and SO many people have witnessed it, there's no doubt in my mind that the doll is haunted/possessed in some way. She's porcelain and has a lovely rosy hue on her cheeks and "skin" color when she's happy ... the worst sight I ever saw from her was when a visitor decided to take her picture, she went completely gray and ashen in color afterwards, it was highly disturbing lol
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> holy-shit-holy-shit-holy-shit waaaa I am so happy I don't own a haunted dollClick to expand...
> 
> How is that even possible? How can a doll turn its head and change in colour? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I can get the jist of the doll thing without reading it I think. My auntie had a clown that someone bought as a house warming gift :/ she used to sit it on their tv stand. She hated it but her friend who bought it visited regularly so it had to be on view lol. Well their dog used to always growl at the clown. Always. And it used to move. Like on a morning they would come down stairs and find it lying in the middle of the room. It sounds completely mad I know. But she swears it was alive haha. Soo creepy. I've avtually got tears streaming down my face now thinking about all the creepy stuff (that I've experienced) I could post :/Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## bumpy_j

Missy86 said:


> You know the creepiest thing about that Russian broadcast was that they said it was live

Yeah I think it's still up and running


----------



## ericacaca

bumpy_j said:


> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> what is the thing with triangles
> 
> Thats Illuminati.... apparently Beyonce, Lady Gaga, JayZ and Rihanna are part of it, amongst many others....Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a video with Beyonce doing the triangle thing at the superbowl. And apparently her stage was set up to reflect it too or something? And she said something like when she goes on stage she gets possessed. It was really freaky and weird.Click to expand...
> 
> I think a lot of it now is just for publicity - looks at Ke$has music video, she couldn't be more obvious. It gets people talking when they use the symbolism.Click to expand...

Yeah, alot of it is now I guess. But now the symbols are getting out there without people even realising what they are promoting. Sometimes a bit of fun, but IMO there is more to it.


----------



## beth_terri

I'm proper freaked out by this subliminal stuff. I had no idea it was actually all over:/


----------



## pompeyvix

beth_terri said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> Here's a quote from the woman who has the doll. Hope she doesn't mind I posted this here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> xSin said:
> 
> 
> I've got a haunted doll in my living room that my LO just absolutely -LOVES- to smile and babble at... (makes me happy and reassures me that the doll is also still happy)
> 
> I know I probably "sound" loopy but I've seen this doll turn their head, my OH has seen it, the doll's "actual" owner (she refuses to take her now, she's too worried it might piss the doll off) has seen it, another friend has seen it... there's SO many things that she's "done" and SO many people have witnessed it, there's no doubt in my mind that the doll is haunted/possessed in some way. She's porcelain and has a lovely rosy hue on her cheeks and "skin" color when she's happy ... the worst sight I ever saw from her was when a visitor decided to take her picture, she went completely gray and ashen in color afterwards, it was highly disturbing lol
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> holy-shit-holy-shit-holy-shit waaaa I am so happy I don't own a haunted dollClick to expand...
> 
> How is that even possible? How can a doll turn its head and change in colour? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I can get the jist of the doll thing without reading it I think. My auntie had a clown that someone bought as a house warming gift :/ she used to sit it on their tv stand. She hated it but her friend who bought it visited regularly so it had to be on view lol. Well their dog used to always growl at the clown. Always. And it used to move. Like on a morning they would come down stairs and find it lying in the middle of the room. It sounds completely mad I know. But she swears it was alive haha. Soo creepy. I've avtually got tears streaming down my face now thinking about all the creepy stuff (that I've experienced) I could post :/Click to expand...

That is freaky Beth! Sorry, I didn't mean to give away the doll story, I just didn't think before making that comment!

Sorry to hear you have experienced lots of freaky/creepy stuff. I couldn't handle things like that :nope:


----------



## pompeyvix

beth_terri said:


> I'm proper freaked out by this subliminal stuff. I had no idea it was actually all over:/

Me too. It sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Amy2701

jessicatunnel said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> OMG there's Robert The Doll youtube videos, anyone have the guts to see what they're like? Apparently he has an 'aura' that was picked up on an aura camera.
> 
> You go right ahead. No way I'm watching it!Click to expand...

I just watched one called "Robert The Doll blinking".. He definitely blinks but I'm still sceptical!


----------



## Missy86

Beth watch something funny on youtube, it will take your mind off it


----------



## ericacaca

beth_terri said:


> I'm proper freaked out by this subliminal stuff. I had no idea it was actually all over:/

Yeah, but at least we're being made aware of it now. x


----------



## pompeyvix

bumpy_j said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> You know the creepiest thing about that Russian broadcast was that they said it was live
> 
> Yeah I think it's still up and runningClick to expand...

Yes, that is what disturbed me about it the most. Not the actual sound, but it said it was being transmitted live at all times. Eugh!


----------



## pompeyvix

ericacaca said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> what is the thing with triangles
> 
> Thats Illuminati.... apparently Beyonce, Lady Gaga, JayZ and Rihanna are part of it, amongst many others....Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a video with Beyonce doing the triangle thing at the superbowl. And apparently her stage was set up to reflect it too or something? And she said something like when she goes on stage she gets possessed. It was really freaky and weird.Click to expand...
> 
> I think a lot of it now is just for publicity - looks at Ke$has music video, she couldn't be more obvious. It gets people talking when they use the symbolism.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, alot of it is now I guess. But now the symbols are getting out there without people even realising what they are promoting. Sometimes a bit of fun, but IMO there is more to it.Click to expand...

Never even heard of all of this....what is it about?

Off to google.....


----------



## Missy86

pompeyvix said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> You know the creepiest thing about that Russian broadcast was that they said it was live
> 
> Yeah I think it's still up and runningClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is what disturbed me about it the most. Not the actual sound, but it said it was being transmitted live at all times. Eugh!Click to expand...

It makes me feel better thinking Desmond from lost is doing it, yummy


----------



## cococobain

OMG the thing about that member and the haunted doll. I would be scared about pissing it off. I remember when I was six I convinced myself my dolls were alive. I was always frightened about "hurting" them accidentally in case they decided to get their revenge on me while I was sleeping. Am I the only kid who was terrified of their own toys? :/

Ha, also cracked.com <3


----------



## bumpy_j

amy2701 said:


> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> omg there's robert the doll youtube videos, anyone have the guts to see what they're like? Apparently he has an 'aura' that was picked up on an aura camera.
> 
> you go right ahead. No way i'm watching it!Click to expand...
> 
> i just watched one called "robert the doll blinking".. He definitely blinks but i'm still sceptical!Click to expand...

whaat he blinks??


----------



## staralfur

Oh man, it was xSin with the haunted doll?? She lives near me...I wonder if she's up for a visitor. :haha: I want to see that doll!


----------



## beth_terri

pompeyvix said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> You know the creepiest thing about that Russian broadcast was that they said it was live
> 
> Yeah I think it's still up and runningClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is what disturbed me about it the most. Not the actual sound, but it said it was being transmitted live at all times. Eugh!Click to expand...

I did read it but cautiously, what isit that the Russians are broadcasting?


----------



## bumpy_j

cococobain said:


> OMG the thing about that member and the haunted doll. I would be scared about pissing it off. I remember when I was six I convinced myself my dolls were alive. I was always frightened about "hurting" them accidentally in case they decided to get their revenge on me while I was sleeping. Am I the only kid who was terrified of their own toys? :/
> 
> Ha, also cracked.com <3

No I was the same! I had two beautiful china dolls (a boy and girl matching set) but they really, really scared me too. Much like that with the revenge killing. I was the most paranoid kid...


----------



## Amy2701

bumpy_j said:


> amy2701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> omg there's robert the doll youtube videos, anyone have the guts to see what they're like? Apparently he has an 'aura' that was picked up on an aura camera.
> 
> you go right ahead. No way i'm watching it!Click to expand...
> 
> i just watched one called "robert the doll blinking".. He definitely blinks but i'm still sceptical!Click to expand...
> 
> whaat he blinks??Click to expand...

Yep, I even got my OH to watch to confirm that he blinks. I had to watch it twice to see it but he definitely blinks. X


----------



## bumpy_j

beth_terri said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> You know the creepiest thing about that Russian broadcast was that they said it was live
> 
> Yeah I think it's still up and runningClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is what disturbed me about it the most. Not the actual sound, but it said it was being transmitted live at all times. Eugh!Click to expand...
> 
> I did read it but cautiously, what isit that the Russians are broadcasting?Click to expand...

It's just a continuous, low noise, but a couple of times apparently people have been heard talking faintly in the background. So it could be a microphone left in a storage locker or something but it's a maintained signal which is weird.


----------



## Missy86

beth_terri said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> You know the creepiest thing about that Russian broadcast was that they said it was live
> 
> Yeah I think it's still up and runningClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is what disturbed me about it the most. Not the actual sound, but it said it was being transmitted live at all times. Eugh!Click to expand...
> 
> I did read it but cautiously, what isit that the Russians are broadcasting?Click to expand...

It's just a noise but at certain points there has been a break and someone speaks, it's not on a loop and has been going since the 70s


----------



## pompeyvix

Hehe, this thread has gone off on a tangent somewhat!


----------



## bumpy_j

I had a look at the video of him blinking and couldn't see it...


----------



## sequeena

This has blown my mind. I love stuff like this!


----------



## bumpy_j

pompeyvix said:


> Hehe, this thread has gone off on a tangent somewhat!

I've really enjoyed it though :) sorry OP!


----------



## Keyval

bumpy_j said:


> I had a look at the video of him blinking and couldn't see it...

Me neither .... My eyes started to water watching it I was afraid to blink incase I missed it haha


----------



## sequeena

The svengali doll is creepy to look at! Fascinating though!


Spoiler
https://sapphirescribbles.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/svengali.jpg


----------



## ericacaca

ARGH! :wacko: x


----------



## cmarie33

Aaargh! I haven't clicked any links but am freaked out! That pic above is scary and I don't dare look at it again!


----------



## sequeena

Sorry I'll go spoiler it!! It's not haunted or anything just a very clever trick (it apparently 'moves' and knows what you're thinking but it's just lots of clockwork inside)

ETA: The creepy thing about it though is the man who made it made it to look like his dead son


----------



## Amy2701

bumpy_j said:


> I had a look at the video of him blinking and couldn't see it...

When the music goes a bit spooky, it's right after that. I didn't see it first time either. I'm gonna see his face in my sleep tonight! Lol


----------



## pompeyvix

sequeena said:


> The svengali doll is creepy to look at! Fascinating though!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://sapphirescribbles.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/svengali.jpg

Derren Brown used that doll at his last show (I go and see all his shows). Proper freaky!


----------



## pompeyvix

sequeena said:


> This has blown my mind. I love stuff like this!

Same, I could sit and read stuff like this all night ! :haha:



bumpy_j said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Hehe, this thread has gone off on a tangent somewhat!
> 
> I've really enjoyed it though :) sorry OP!Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## sequeena

pompeyvix said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> The svengali doll is creepy to look at! Fascinating though!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://sapphirescribbles.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/svengali.jpg
> 
> 
> Derren Brown used that doll at his last show (I go and see all his shows). Proper freaky!Click to expand...

Yeah that's where I first saw it. It's so weird!

I just watched a slow mo video of robert the doll blinking and whilst the video is sloooooooooooow the blink is too fast and the colour/texture of his eyelid is different to the rest of him.


----------



## jessicatunnel

I just watched the blinking video too. Faaaaaake. The doll is pretty creepy though. As I was watching it the wind outside started picking up and you know that weird sound it makes when it blows real hard? Freaked me right out. Lol.


----------



## RoxieHart

I HATE YOU ALL! Okay fair enough my original post is kinda freaky in a wrong sense... But all THIS stuff I hate thinking about!!! Lol 

Brb while I just go and cry .... Lol


----------



## sequeena

OK now I'm watching paranormal stuff on youtube and freaking myself out :rofl: I have to get up in the middle of the night to pee... think I might pee the bed tonight :haha:


----------



## jessicatunnel

sequeena said:


> OK now I'm watching paranormal stuff on youtube and freaking myself out :rofl: I have to get up in the middle of the night to pee... think I might pee the bed tonight :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## socitycourty

just put on a diaper lol, then you dont' have to worry!!! :)


----------



## sequeena

I'll stuff a nappy down my pants, Thomas' nappies don't fit my big bum :haha:


----------



## socitycourty

:rofl:


----------



## bumpy_j

off to bed now , the amount of 360 degree turns I've had to do tonight though :haha: fun thread!


----------



## pompeyvix

Love it, great thread. Goodnight, hope everyone sleeps ok! I was a little freaked out just now locking up & coming upstairs to bed. I don't know why I do it to myself, ha!


----------



## AllieCat

I live in US and we don't have this channel.. what confuses me is that the girl figure appears to BA a child!?


----------



## Leids

Why did I come back to this thread?! Arrghh!!

Now I'm going to dream of creepy dolls. :nope:


----------



## LeoLeah77

I really don't like those images. It was only the other week my friend put on baby tv for her 17 month old who loves it. May have to warn her. And ill never be putting it on my tv! That is some freaky crap putting that on tv for babies... What is the point of subliminal messaging anyway?


----------



## LeoLeah77

Does anyone know if the OP managed to report this??


----------



## dan-o

Wow! Baby tv is now banned in our house! I've always found it a bit weird, but that is too much for me. 

Deffo complain and the papers might well be very interested in your story, keep that recording safe!!!!!


----------



## RoxieHart

Hiya to the poster who wanted to know if I've reported it, I haven't yet. Trying to find the appropriate way of going about it xx


----------



## izzlesnizzle

Off the top of my head I think its OFCOM you can complain to or send an email to watchdog, they might feature it on their show! (haven't seen watchdog for ages, perhaps not on at the moment but it might do another series) or "the one show" might look into it! Worth an email if you've got time.


----------



## Dragonfly

are the images on the screen like dancing people of really fast flashes? I cant think why a couple kissing would be ok for baby tv.


----------



## MrsButterfly

So I've braved coming back on here this morning and reading everything I was way too scared to last night.

Moral of the story - my imagination was way worse and I should have read it all last night before going to bed! I was properly freaked out by reading nothing!! :haha:

Good thread people :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Great thread :D


----------



## dan-o

RoxieHart said:


> Hiya to the poster who wanted to know if I've reported it, I haven't yet. Trying to find the appropriate way of going about it xx

I've just showed the pics to my husband and he's definitely 100% seen them on babytv before, so they have been aired more than once! Can't believe this! He said he thought they were a bit odd at the time, but then forgot about it. Men lol! He thinks it was on about 2 months ago. 

Yep I reckon ofcom is your best bet!


----------



## sequeena

I didn't pee the bed last night :rofl:


----------



## babyjan

MrsButterfly said:


> So I've braved coming back on here this morning and reading everything I was way too scared to last night.
> 
> Moral of the story - my imagination was way worse and I should have read it all last night before going to bed! I was properly freaked out by reading nothing!! :haha:
> 
> Good thread people :)

Haha I feel more brave to read the stuff now as its 10:34 am over here lol

There was no way I was going to read anything last night.


----------



## ericacaca

sequeena said:


> I didn't pee the bed last night :rofl:

:haha: Good to know! :winkwink: x


----------



## sequeena

ericacaca said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I didn't pee the bed last night :rofl:
> 
> :haha: Good to know! :winkwink: xClick to expand...

It was a close call mine :rofl:
And when OH went up to bed before me I kept hearing things... like walking upstairs which after a few seconds of freaking out I realised was my OH :rofl:


----------



## ktod

MrsButterfly said:


> So I've braved coming back on here this morning and reading everything I was way too scared to last night.
> 
> Moral of the story - my imagination was way worse and I should have read it all last night before going to bed! I was properly freaked out by reading nothing!! :haha:
> 
> Good thread people :)

Totally agree. I didn't read any links last night and I was shit scared all night. Read them this morning and its completely put my mind at rest!!!! :haha:


----------



## Tigerlilyb

MrsButterfly said:


> So I've braved coming back on here this morning and reading everything I was way too scared to last night.
> 
> Moral of the story - my imagination was way worse and I should have read it all last night before going to bed! I was properly freaked out by reading nothing!! :haha:
> 
> Good thread people :)

Haha me too, I started reading some stuff and that was enough to have me glancing behind me while brushing my teeth and then doing a quick run to bed! It was late and I was extremely tired, the imagination plays tricks :blush:


----------



## Missy86

I think those old Victorian toys are really freaky, when I saw the film the women in black the thing that scared me most was the props 

Hubby was looking at me like I was nuts when I said I was scared of that Russian broadcast till I told him it had been going live since the 70s, he looked really freaked out haha


----------



## Missy86

sequeena said:


> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I didn't pee the bed last night :rofl:
> 
> :haha: Good to know! :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> It was a close call mine :rofl:
> And when OH went up to bed before me I kept hearing things... like walking upstairs which after a few seconds of freaking out I realised was my OH :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## RoxieHart

I still haven't looked .... Do I want to ??? Lol ...


----------



## pompeyvix

ktod said:


> MrsButterfly said:
> 
> 
> So I've braved coming back on here this morning and reading everything I was way too scared to last night.
> 
> Moral of the story - my imagination was way worse and I should have read it all last night before going to bed! I was properly freaked out by reading nothing!! :haha:
> 
> Good thread people :)
> 
> Totally agree. I didn't read any links last night and I was shit scared all night. Read them this morning and its completely put my mind at rest!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

In my defence, things always seem worse at night!! And I had some quite weird dreams :haha:


----------



## RoxieHart

izzlesnizzle said:


> Off the top of my head I think its OFCOM you can complain to or send an email to watchdog, they might feature it on their show! (haven't seen watchdog for ages, perhaps not on at the moment but it might do another series) or "the one show" might look into it! Worth an email if you've got time.

Well since you can all see what I thought I might have been making up I'm looking into contacting people about it !! Xx


----------



## RoxieHart

Dragonfly said:


> are the images on the screen like dancing people of really fast flashes? I cant think why a couple kissing would be ok for baby tv.

They flash past REALLY fast ! Takes good pausing skills to get the clear image !


----------



## pompeyvix

RoxieHart said:


> izzlesnizzle said:
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head I think its OFCOM you can complain to or send an email to watchdog, they might feature it on their show! (haven't seen watchdog for ages, perhaps not on at the moment but it might do another series) or "the one show" might look into it! Worth an email if you've got time.
> 
> Well since you can all see what I thought I might have been making up I'm looking into contacting people about it !! XxClick to expand...

Is there anyway you can upload the video to b&b? I havent got babytv so can't check it out. Do the images just flash up on screen momentarily or are they there moving in the background?


----------



## RoxieHart

dan-o said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> Hiya to the poster who wanted to know if I've reported it, I haven't yet. Trying to find the appropriate way of going about it xx
> 
> I've just showed the pics to my husband and he's definitely 100% seen them on babytv before, so they have been aired more than once! Can't believe this! He said he thought they were a bit odd at the time, but then forgot about it. Men lol! He thinks it was on about 2 months ago.
> 
> Yep I reckon ofcom is your best bet!Click to expand...

No way your husbands seen them too ! So at least I know it wasn't just my tv. Lol


----------



## RoxieHart

pompeyvix said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> izzlesnizzle said:
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head I think its OFCOM you can complain to or send an email to watchdog, they might feature it on their show! (haven't seen watchdog for ages, perhaps not on at the moment but it might do another series) or "the one show" might look into it! Worth an email if you've got time.
> 
> Well since you can all see what I thought I might have been making up I'm looking into contacting people about it !! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Is there anyway you can upload the video to b&b? I havent got babytv so can't check it out. Do the images just flash up on screen momentarily or are they there moving in the background?Click to expand...

Yeah ill try to do that today! Is there a way of posting a video not through YouTube ??


----------



## sequeena

You can use photobucket :thumbup:


----------



## RoxieHart

sequeena said:


> You can use photobucket :thumbup:

Ok will get on to that in a bit ! Doing the daily sterilising of the bottles lol hoping a weird doll isn't gunna pop out of somewhere lol


----------



## cmarie33

Do I dare read them today?! :-/


----------



## smileyfaces

Cant wait to see the video!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lol the Japanese one made me laugh :/ I must have a warped sense of humour!


----------



## sequeena

cmarie33 said:


> Do I dare read them today?! :-/

They're not that bad, you'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Missy86

Has anyone got any Victorian ghost stories, I love them


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Lol the Japanese one made me laugh :/ I must have a warped sense of humour!

I didnt think it was scary either. Very much fabricated as well! Fair enough if a homeless woman was living in your house but why would she crawl out of the cupboard like the girl from The Ring?? :haha:


----------



## LeoLeah77

My OH also looked at these pictures and even he thought they were dodgy. It's beyond screwed up!


----------



## RoxieHart

LeoLeah77 said:


> My OH also looked at these pictures and even he thought they were dodgy. It's beyond screwed up!


Good to know we aren't all just crazy women!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Woahh those pics are freaky! Thanks for sharing OP :thumbup:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Just looked at the pics again... you sure this isn't a bleed from another channel? The images look a little bit like the intro from ITV's Take Me Out.

https://youtu.be/f3Nir5K72Mo


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ very true! 
Smiley- the crawling out like the girl from the ring actually made me laugh out loud :/ yep. I must be a weirdo.


----------



## Unexpected212

I love all this freaky stuff. Even though I end up scared witless. This thread is the twilight zone of baby and bump lol!!

One day I ended up reading ghost stories and real life scary things and watching creepy videos and ended up not moving from the sofa till my OH got home cos I was SO scared. Before the baby obviously lol.


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm going on creepypasta. I'm going to regret this :/


----------



## RoxieHart

I'm going to record a video later showing you the actual images and compare them to the other things baby tv do to prove its not a bleed. I will act like a detective. &#128513;


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hehe okay!


----------



## Tattoo

I think this is my favourite ever BnB thread! :thumbup: Carry on, chaps (chapettes?)!


----------



## smileyfaces

Its defo not Take Me Out. All the girls are tall in the into to TMO whereas the girl on the images from babytv is short and she has a belly on her, almost like a baby bump, whereas all the girls on TMO intro are overly skinny. Also, in the intro to TMO the man has a jacket on and the man on the babytv images doesnt seem to have a jacket on. Lol.


----------



## xemmax

smileyfaces said:


> Its defo not Take Me Out. All the girls are tall in the into to TMO whereas the girl on the images from babytv is short and she has a belly on her, almost like a baby bump, whereas all the girls on TMO intro are overly skinny. Also, in the intro to TMO the man has a jacket on and the man on the babytv images doesnt seem to have a jacket on. Lol.

Is babytv UK based? There are Take Me Outs all over the world, I just discovered the Thailand version :haha:


----------



## RoxieHart

xemmax said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Its defo not Take Me Out. All the girls are tall in the into to TMO whereas the girl on the images from babytv is short and she has a belly on her, almost like a baby bump, whereas all the girls on TMO intro are overly skinny. Also, in the intro to TMO the man has a jacket on and the man on the babytv images doesnt seem to have a jacket on. Lol.
> 
> Is babytv UK based? There are Take Me Outs all over the world, I just discovered the Thailand version :haha:Click to expand...

Well babytv is on all sky tv boxes in the uk! Not sure about else where!


----------



## RoxieHart

smileyfaces said:


> Its defo not Take Me Out. All the girls are tall in the into to TMO whereas the girl on the images from babytv is short and she has a belly on her, almost like a baby bump, whereas all the girls on TMO intro are overly skinny. Also, in the intro to TMO the man has a jacket on and the man on the babytv images doesnt seem to have a jacket on. Lol.


I thought the woman like figure looked a bit preggo too!


----------



## smileyfaces

xemmax said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Its defo not Take Me Out. All the girls are tall in the into to TMO whereas the girl on the images from babytv is short and she has a belly on her, almost like a baby bump, whereas all the girls on TMO intro are overly skinny. Also, in the intro to TMO the man has a jacket on and the man on the babytv images doesnt seem to have a jacket on. Lol.
> 
> Is babytv UK based? There are Take Me Outs all over the world, I just discovered the Thailand version :haha:Click to expand...

Ive no idea where it is based! We should all check the intros to take me outs from across the world and try and work out where it is from :haha:


----------



## Damita

Great thread! Gotta watch baby tv now


----------



## sequeena

Just checked and I don't get babytv (would have to upgrade). Thank God!!

Yes I thought the woman looked pg too... even creepier. Maybe there's a pg version of take me out?? :haha:


----------



## RoxieHart

sequeena said:


> Just checked and I don't get babytv (would have to upgrade). Thank God!!
> 
> Yes I thought the woman looked pg too... even creepier. Maybe there's a pg version of take me out?? :haha:

Hahaha imagine!


----------



## smileyfaces

I wanna see the video :lol:


----------



## RoxieHart

I hope this has worked! Taken me ages to try and figure out a way to do this on iPad lol ... 

Ignore the very london accent :dohh:

https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNBujIqvSsI


----------



## shellideaks

Looks even weirder when you watch it in motion. Definitely complain!


----------



## Missy86

Now you have shown the programme I don't think it's that sinister but that may just be me


----------



## hulagirl

I think its a bit strange but not sinister. Doesn't look like she is holding a gun, more like she is holding up her hand. Its not like they are detailed pictures to see fingers etc just general shape. 
Imho
x


----------



## MrsButterfly

That's really weird. Even in the first sketch all the silhouettes are odd enough but the one the photos are from is definitely off. Not sure if I see gun but definitely looks like they're having a fight then making up! 

Can't see how on earth that would relax a baby - stimulation overload. Worth exploring further I think.


----------



## bananaz

I don't know if it's any kind of evil subliminal message but it is really odd and it seems inappropriate for baby TV. I wonder who comes up with this stuff!


----------



## babyjan

RoxieHart said:


> I hope this has worked! Taken me ages to try and figure out a way to do this on iPad lol ...
> 
> Ignore the very london accent :dohh:
> 
> https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNBujIqvSsI

Your accents normal to me, I'm a Londoner as well lol


That's so strange and it looks like the women is attacking the man, holding a gun at him too :/


----------



## sequeena

Oh that is creepy....


----------



## MummyMana

Maybe the person in charge of making the silhouettes is a woman who'd just had a fight with her husband and was taking her anger out at work? XD

The only one I really thought was off was the one that looks like the lady is shoving the man :s I'd look into it


----------



## Bevziibubble

Very odd. I don't like the channel in the first place, all those changing images, it's like they're trying to hypnotise babies. It's so weird! :wacko:


----------



## RoxieHart

babyjan said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> I hope this has worked! Taken me ages to try and figure out a way to do this on iPad lol ...
> 
> Ignore the very london accent :dohh:
> 
> https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNBujIqvSsI
> 
> Your accents normal to me, I'm a Londoner as well lol
> 
> 
> That's so strange and it looks like the women is attacking the man, holding a gun at him too :/Click to expand...

Yay a fellow Londoner!! Where abouts. ? .. I know! It's so strange !!


----------



## HPmum2B

I really don't think there is anything sinister about it at all. I don't think there are any subliminal messages. I think it is just random silhouettes as part of the program.

Normally a subliminal message, is one you don't know you are getting. For example, a picture of a banana would flash on the screen so fast, you wont even notice it, but your brain will register it. These are clearly here to be seen.


----------



## RoxieHart

MummyMana said:


> Maybe the person in charge of making the silhouettes is a woman who'd just had a fight with her husband and was taking her anger out at work? XD
> 
> The only one I really thought was off was the one that looks like the lady is shoving the man :s I'd look into it

Aha maybe !!


----------



## RoxieHart

Bevziibubble said:


> Very odd. I don't like the channel in the first place, all those changing images, it's like they're trying to hypnotise babies. It's so weird! :wacko:

I know right !


----------



## Damita

It's really weird


----------



## babyrough

That's so wierd! I don't have baby tv but I'm really creeped out by it, Maybe it's all them scary stories I just read because I was too scared too read them last night lol


----------



## RoxieHart

babyrough said:


> That's so wierd! I don't have baby tv but I'm really creeped out by it, Maybe it's all them scary stories I just read because I was too scared too read them last night lol

Haha I just finally read them all too !!


----------



## tinystar

Silly me just read all the way through the thread now I am to scared to go to bed cause my vintage cabbage patch kid is there


----------



## beth_terri

Yehh that's wierd!!


----------



## Scottish mum

It's worth getting in touch with them and finding out if its genuine lol x


----------



## louandivy

Tattoo said:


> I think this is my favourite ever BnB thread! :thumbup: Carry on, chaps (chapettes?)!

SAME I love everything that this thread chooses to be. I wish I was around last night I have such a huge collection of creepy stories I prob could have made everyone cry :haha:


----------



## Missy86

louandivy said:


> Tattoo said:
> 
> 
> I think this is my favourite ever BnB thread! :thumbup: Carry on, chaps (chapettes?)!
> 
> SAME I love everything that this thread chooses to be. I wish I was around last night I have such a huge collection of creepy stories I prob could have made everyone cry :haha:Click to expand...

Tell us a scary story


----------



## beth_terri

louandivy said:


> Tattoo said:
> 
> 
> I think this is my favourite ever BnB thread! :thumbup: Carry on, chaps (chapettes?)!
> 
> SAME I love everything that this thread chooses to be. I wish I was around last night I have such a huge collection of creepy stories I prob could have made everyone cry :haha:Click to expand...

Do tell haha. You can scare us all tonight :)


----------



## louandivy

Okay so I have a crapload of work to do so will make myself work for one hour then will come back to spook you all....I mostly have loads of fictional ones. I used to spend all night reading creepypasta when I was pregnant and would scare myself so much I couldn't leave the room to go to the toilet. I don't know why I find being scared so fun :haha:


----------



## louandivy

But Candle Cove is one of my favourites....


Spoiler
NetNostalgia Forum  Television (local)

Skyshale033
Subject: Candle Cove local kids show?
Does anyone remember this kids show? It was called Candle Cove and I must have been 6 or 7. I never found reference to it anywhere so I think it was on a local station around 1971 or 1972. I lived in Ironton at the time. I dont remember which station, but I do remember it was on at a weird time, like 4:00 PM.

mike_painter65
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
it seems really familiar to me..i grew up outside of ashland and was 9 yrs old in 72. candle covewas it about pirates? i remember a pirate marionete at the mouth of a cave talking to a little girl

Skyshale033
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
YES! Okay Im not crazy! I remember Pirate Percy. I was always kind of scared of him. He looked like he was built from parts of other dolls, real low-budget. His head was an old porcelain baby doll, looked like an antique that didnt belong on the body. I dont remember what station this was! I dont think it was WTSF though.

Jaren_2005
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
Sorry to ressurect this old thread but I know exactly what show you mean, Skyshale. I think Candle Cove ran for only a couple months in 71, not 72. I was 12 and I watched it a few times with my brother. It was channel 58, whatever station that was. My mom would let me switch to it after the news. Let me see what I remember.

It took place in Candle cove, and it was about a little girl who imagined herself to be friends with pirates. The pirate ship was called the Laughingstock, and Pirate Percy wasnt a very good pirate because he got scared too easily. And there was calliope music constantly playing. Dont remember the girls name. Janice or Jade or something. Think it was Janice.

Skyshale033
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
Thank you Jaren!!! Memories flooded back when you mentioned the Laughingstock and channel 58. I remember the bow of the ship was a wooden smiling face, with the lower jaw submerged. It looked like it was swallowing the sea and it had that awful Ed Wynn voice and laugh. I especially remember how jarring it was when they switched from the wooden/plastic model, to the foam puppet version of the head that talked.

mike_painter65
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
ha ha i remember now too. ;) do you remember this part skyshale: you haveto goINSIDE.

Skyshale033
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
Ugh mike, I got a chill reading that. Yes I remember. Thats what the ship always told Percy when there was a spooky place he had to go in, like a cave or a dark room where the treasure was. And the camera would push in on Laughingstocks face with each pause. YOU HAVE TO GO INSIDE. With his two eyes askew and that flopping foam jaw and the fishing line that opened and closed it. Ugh. It just looked so cheap and awful.

You guys remember the villain? He had a face that was just a handlebar mustache above really tall, narrow teeth.

kevin_hart
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
i honestly, honestly thought the villain was pirate percy. i was about 5 when this show was on. nightmare fuel.

Jaren_2005
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
That wasnt the villain, the puppet with the mustache. That was the villains sidekick, Horace Horrible. He had a monocle too, but it was on top of the mustache. I used to think that meant he had only one eye.

But yeah, the villain was another marionette. The Skin-Taker. I cant believe what they let us watch back then.

kevin_hart
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
jesus h. christ, the skin taker. what kind of a kids show were we watching? i seriously could not look at the screen when the skin taker showed up. he just descended out of nowhere on his strings, just a dirty skeleton wearing that brown top hat and cape. and his glass eyes that were too big for his skull. christ almighty.

Skyshale033
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
Wasnt his top hat and cloak all sewn up crazily? Was that supposed to be childrens skin??

mike_painter65
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
yeah i think so. rememer his mouth didnt open and close, his jaw just slid back and foth. i remember the little girl said why does your mouth move like that and the skin-taker didnt look at the girl but at the camera and said TO GRIND YOUR SKIN

Skyshale033
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
Im so relieved that other people remember this terrible show!

I used to have this awful memory, a bad dream I had where the opening jingle ended, the show faded in from black, and all the characters were there, but the camera was just cutting to each of their faces, and they were just screaming, and the puppets and marionettes were flailing *******ally, and just all screaming, screaming. The girl was just moaning and crying like she had been through hours of this. I woke up many times from that nightmare. I used to wet the bed when I had it.

kevin_hart
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
i dont think that was a dream. i remember that. i remember that was an episode.

Skyshale033
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
No no no, not possible. There was no plot or anything, I mean literally just standing in place crying and screaming for the whole show.

kevin_hart
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
maybe im manufacturing the memory because you said that, but i swear to god i remember seeing what you described. they just screamed.

Jaren_2005
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
Oh God. Yes. The little girl, Janice, I remember seeing her shake. And the Skin-Taker screaming through his gnashing teeth, his jaw careening so wildly I thought it would come off its wire hinges. I turned it off and it was the last time I watched. I ran to tell my brother and we didnt have the courage to turn it back on.

mike_painter65
Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
i visited my mom today at the nursing home. i asked her about when i was littel in the early 70s, when i was 8 or 9 and if she remebered a kids show, candle cove. she said she was suprised i could remember that and i asked why, and she said because i used to think it was so strange that you said im gona go watch candle cove now mom and then you would tune the tv to static and juts watch dead air for 30 minutes. you had a big imagination with your little pirate show.


----------



## sequeena

Looking forward to a spooky story!


Spoiler
https://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium-large/1-scary-doll-craig-incardone.jpg

:haha:


----------



## babyrough

sequeena said:


> Looking forward to a spooky story!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium-large/1-scary-doll-craig-incardone.jpg
> 
> :haha:

Omg thats sooo horrible I was not expecting that haha


----------



## beth_terri

louandivy said:


> But Candle Cove is one of my favourites....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> NetNostalgia Forum  Television (local)
> 
> Skyshale033
> Subject: Candle Cove local kids show?
> Does anyone remember this kids show? It was called Candle Cove and I must have been 6 or 7. I never found reference to it anywhere so I think it was on a local station around 1971 or 1972. I lived in Ironton at the time. I dont remember which station, but I do remember it was on at a weird time, like 4:00 PM.
> 
> mike_painter65
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> it seems really familiar to me..i grew up outside of ashland and was 9 yrs old in 72. candle covewas it about pirates? i remember a pirate marionete at the mouth of a cave talking to a little girl
> 
> Skyshale033
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> YES! Okay Im not crazy! I remember Pirate Percy. I was always kind of scared of him. He looked like he was built from parts of other dolls, real low-budget. His head was an old porcelain baby doll, looked like an antique that didnt belong on the body. I dont remember what station this was! I dont think it was WTSF though.
> 
> Jaren_2005
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> Sorry to ressurect this old thread but I know exactly what show you mean, Skyshale. I think Candle Cove ran for only a couple months in 71, not 72. I was 12 and I watched it a few times with my brother. It was channel 58, whatever station that was. My mom would let me switch to it after the news. Let me see what I remember.
> 
> It took place in Candle cove, and it was about a little girl who imagined herself to be friends with pirates. The pirate ship was called the Laughingstock, and Pirate Percy wasnt a very good pirate because he got scared too easily. And there was calliope music constantly playing. Dont remember the girls name. Janice or Jade or something. Think it was Janice.
> 
> Skyshale033
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> Thank you Jaren!!! Memories flooded back when you mentioned the Laughingstock and channel 58. I remember the bow of the ship was a wooden smiling face, with the lower jaw submerged. It looked like it was swallowing the sea and it had that awful Ed Wynn voice and laugh. I especially remember how jarring it was when they switched from the wooden/plastic model, to the foam puppet version of the head that talked.
> 
> mike_painter65
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> ha ha i remember now too. ;) do you remember this part skyshale: you haveto goINSIDE.
> 
> Skyshale033
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> Ugh mike, I got a chill reading that. Yes I remember. Thats what the ship always told Percy when there was a spooky place he had to go in, like a cave or a dark room where the treasure was. And the camera would push in on Laughingstocks face with each pause. YOU HAVE TO GO INSIDE. With his two eyes askew and that flopping foam jaw and the fishing line that opened and closed it. Ugh. It just looked so cheap and awful.
> 
> You guys remember the villain? He had a face that was just a handlebar mustache above really tall, narrow teeth.
> 
> kevin_hart
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> i honestly, honestly thought the villain was pirate percy. i was about 5 when this show was on. nightmare fuel.
> 
> Jaren_2005
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> That wasnt the villain, the puppet with the mustache. That was the villains sidekick, Horace Horrible. He had a monocle too, but it was on top of the mustache. I used to think that meant he had only one eye.
> 
> But yeah, the villain was another marionette. The Skin-Taker. I cant believe what they let us watch back then.
> 
> kevin_hart
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> jesus h. christ, the skin taker. what kind of a kids show were we watching? i seriously could not look at the screen when the skin taker showed up. he just descended out of nowhere on his strings, just a dirty skeleton wearing that brown top hat and cape. and his glass eyes that were too big for his skull. christ almighty.
> 
> Skyshale033
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> Wasnt his top hat and cloak all sewn up crazily? Was that supposed to be childrens skin??
> 
> mike_painter65
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> yeah i think so. rememer his mouth didnt open and close, his jaw just slid back and foth. i remember the little girl said why does your mouth move like that and the skin-taker didnt look at the girl but at the camera and said TO GRIND YOUR SKIN
> 
> Skyshale033
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> Im so relieved that other people remember this terrible show!
> 
> I used to have this awful memory, a bad dream I had where the opening jingle ended, the show faded in from black, and all the characters were there, but the camera was just cutting to each of their faces, and they were just screaming, and the puppets and marionettes were flailing *******ally, and just all screaming, screaming. The girl was just moaning and crying like she had been through hours of this. I woke up many times from that nightmare. I used to wet the bed when I had it.
> 
> kevin_hart
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> i dont think that was a dream. i remember that. i remember that was an episode.
> 
> Skyshale033
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> No no no, not possible. There was no plot or anything, I mean literally just standing in place crying and screaming for the whole show.
> 
> kevin_hart
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> maybe im manufacturing the memory because you said that, but i swear to god i remember seeing what you described. they just screamed.
> 
> Jaren_2005
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> Oh God. Yes. The little girl, Janice, I remember seeing her shake. And the Skin-Taker screaming through his gnashing teeth, his jaw careening so wildly I thought it would come off its wire hinges. I turned it off and it was the last time I watched. I ran to tell my brother and we didnt have the courage to turn it back on.
> 
> mike_painter65
> Subject: Re: Candle Cove local kids show?
> i visited my mom today at the nursing home. i asked her about when i was littel in the early 70s, when i was 8 or 9 and if she remebered a kids show, candle cove. she said she was suprised i could remember that and i asked why, and she said because i used to think it was so strange that you said im gona go watch candle cove now mom and then you would tune the tv to static and juts watch dead air for 30 minutes. you had a big imagination with your little pirate show.

Pleased to say that didn't scare me :) lol


----------



## beth_terri

sequeena said:


> Looking forward to a spooky story!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium-large/1-scary-doll-craig-incardone.jpg
> 
> :haha:

Haha wtf is that xx


----------



## sequeena

:haha:


----------



## RedRose

louandivy said:


> Tattoo said:
> 
> 
> I think this is my favourite ever BnB thread! :thumbup: Carry on, chaps (chapettes?)!
> 
> SAME I love everything that this thread chooses to be. I wish I was around last night I have such a huge collection of creepy stories I prob could have made everyone cry :haha:Click to expand...

Lu you're back! I thought of you when I read this :haha:


----------



## louandivy

omg i think candle cove is terrifying! Hmmmm what else do I have...

The Russian Sleep Experiment


Spoiler
Russian researchers in the late 1940s kept five people awake for fifteen days using an experimental gas based stimulant. They were kept in a sealed environment to carefully monitor their oxygen intake so the gas didn't kill them, since it was toxic in high concentrations. This was before closed circuit cameras so they had only microphones and 5 inch thick glass porthole sized windows into the chamber to monitor them. The chamber was stocked with books, cots to sleep on but no bedding, running water and toilet, and enough dried food to last all five for over a month.

The test subjects were political prisoners deemed enemies of the state during World War II.
Everything was fine for the first five days; the subjects hardly complained having been promised (falsely) that
Cccp rust
Ovalh3Added by Ovalh3
they would be freed if they submitted to the test and did not sleep for 30 days. Their conversations and activities were monitored and it was noted that they continued to talk about increasingly traumatic incidents in their past, and the general tone of their conversations took on a darker aspect after the 4 day mark.

After five days they started to complain about the circumstances and events that lead them to where they were and started to demonstrate severe paranoia. They stopped talking to each other and began alternately whispering to the microphones and one way mirrored portholes. Oddly they all seemed to think they could win the trust of the experimenters by turning over their comrades, the other subjects in captivity with them. At first the researchers suspected this was an effect of the gas itself...

After nine days the first of them started screaming. He ran the length of the chamber repeatedly yelling at the top of his lungs for 3 hours straight, he continued attempting to scream but was only able to produce occasional squeaks. The researchers postulated that he had physically torn his vocal cords. The most surprising thing about this behavior is how the other captives reacted to it... or rather didn't react to it. They continued whispering to the microphones until the second of the captives started to scream. The 2 non-screaming captives took the books apart, smeared page after page with their own feces and pasted them calmly over the glass portholes. The screaming promptly stopped.

So did the whispering to the microphones.

After 3 more days passed. The researchers checked the microphones hourly to make sure they were working, since they thought it impossible that no sound could be coming with 5 people inside. The oxygen consumption in the chamber indicated that all 5 must still be alive. In fact it was the amount of oxygen 5 people would consume at a very heavy level of strenuous exercise. On the morning of the 14th day the researchers did something they said they would not do to get a reaction from the captives, they used the intercom inside the chamber, hoping to provoke any response from the captives they were afraid were either dead or vegetables.

They announced: "We are opening the chamber to test the microphones step away from the door and lie flat on the floor or you will be shot. Compliance will earn one of you your immediate freedom."

To their surprise they heard a single phrase in a calm voice response: "We no longer want to be freed."

Debate broke out among the researchers and the military forces funding the research. Unable to provoke any more response using the intercom it was finally decided to open the chamber at midnight on the fifteenth day.

The chamber was flushed of the stimulant gas and filled with fresh air and immediately voices from the microphones began to object. 3 different voices began begging, as if pleading for the life of loved ones to turn the gas back on. The chamber was opened and soldiers sent in to retrieve the test subjects. They began to scream louder than ever, and so did the soldiers when they saw what was inside. Four of the five subjects were still alive, although no one could rightly call the state that any of them in 'life.'

The food rations past day 5 had not been so much as touched. There were chunks of meat from the dead test subject's thighs and chest stuffed into the drain in the center of the chamber, blocking the drain and allowing 4 inches of water to accumulate on the floor. Precisely how much of the water on the floor was actually blood was never determined. All four 'surviving' test subjects also had large portions of muscle and skin torn away from their bodies. The destruction of flesh and exposed bone on their finger tips indicated that the wounds were inflicted by hand, not with teeth as the researchers initially thought. Closer examination of the position and angles of the wounds indicated that most if not all of them were self-inflicted.

The abdominal organs below the ribcage of all four test subjects had been removed. While the heart, lungs and diaphragm remained in place, the skin and most of the muscles attached to the ribs had been ripped off, exposing the lungs through the ribcage. All the blood vessels and organs remained intact, they had just been taken out and laid on the floor, fanning out around the eviscerated but still living bodies of the subjects. The digestive tract of all four could be seen to be working, digesting food. It quickly became apparent that what they were digesting was their own flesh that they had ripped off and eaten over the course of days.

Most of the soldiers were Russian special operatives at the facility, but still many refused to return to the chamber to remove the test subjects. They continued to scream to be left in the chamber and alternately begged and demanded that the gas be turned back on, lest they fall asleep...

To everyone's surprise the test subjects put up a fierce fight in the process of being removed from the chamber. One of the Russian soldiers died from having his throat ripped out, another was gravely injured by having his testicles ripped off and an artery in his leg severed by one of the subject's teeth. Another 5 of the soldiers lost their lives if you count ones that committed suicide in the weeks following the incident.

In the struggle one of the four living subjects had his spleen ruptured and he bled out almost immediately. The medical researchers attempted to sedate him but this proved impossible. He was injected with more than ten times the human dose of a morphine derivative and still fought like a cornered animal, breaking the ribs and arm of one doctor. When heart was seen to beat for a full two minutes after he had bled out to the point there was more air in his vascular system than blood. Even after it stopped he continued to scream and flail for another 3 minutes, struggling to attack anyone in reach and just repeating the word "MORE" over and over, weaker and weaker, until he finally fell silent.

The surviving three test subjects were heavily restrained and moved to a medical facility, the two with intact vocal cords continuously begging for the gas demanding to be kept awake...

The most injured of the three was taken to the only surgical operating room that the facility had. In the process of preparing the subject to have his organs placed back within his body it was found that he was effectively immune to the sedative they had given him to prepare him for the surgery. He fought furiously against his restraints when the anesthetic gas was brought out to put him under. He managed to tear most of the way through a 4 inch wide leather strap on one wrist, even through the weight of a 200 pound soldier holding that wrist as well. It took only a little more anesthetic than normal to put him under, and the instant his eyelids fluttered and closed, his heart stopped. In the autopsy of the test subject that died on the operating table it was found that his blood had triple the normal level of oxygen. His muscles that were still attached to his skeleton were badly torn and he had broken 9 bones in his struggle to not be subdued. Most of them were from the force his own muscles had exerted on them.

The second survivor had been the first of the group of five to start screaming. His vocal cords destroyed he was unable to beg or object to surgery, and he only reacted by shaking his head violently in disapproval when the anesthetic gas was brought near him. He shook his head yes when someone suggested, reluctantly, they try the surgery without anesthetic, and did not react for the entire 6 hour procedure of replacing his abdominal organs and attempting to cover them with what remained of his skin. The surgeon presiding stated repeatedly that it should be medically possible for the patient to still be alive. One terrified nurse assisting the surgery stated that she had seen the patients mouth curl into a smile several times, whenever his eyes met hers.

When the surgery ended the subject looked at the surgeon and began to wheeze loudly, attempting to talk while struggling. Assuming this must be something of drastic importance the surgeon had a pen and pad fetched so the patient could write his message. It was simple. "Keep cutting."

The other two test subjects were given the same surgery, both without anesthetic as well. Although they had to be injected with a paralytic for the duration of the operation. The surgeon found it impossible to perform the operation while the patients laughed continuously. Once paralyzed the subjects could only follow the attending researchers with their eyes. The paralytic cleared their system in an abnormally short period of time and they were soon trying to escape their bonds. The moment they could speak they were again asking for the stimulant gas. The researchers tried asking why they had injured themselves, why they had ripped out their own guts and why they wanted to be given the gas again.

Only one response was given: "I must remain awake."

All three subject's restraints were reinforced and they were placed back into the chamber awaiting determination as to what should be done with them. The researchers, facing the wrath of their military 'benefactors' for having failed the stated goals of their project considered euthanizing the surviving subjects. The commanding officer, an ex-KGB instead saw potential, and wanted to see what would happen if they were put back on the gas. The researchers strongly objected, but were overruled.

In preparation for being sealed in the chamber again the subjects were connected to an EEG monitor and had their restraints padded for long term confinement. To everyone's surprise all three stopped struggling the moment it was let slip that they were going back on the gas. It was obvious that at this point all three were putting up a great struggle to stay awake. One of subjects that could speak was humming loudly and continuously; the mute subject was straining his legs against the leather bonds with all his might, first left, then right, then left again for something to focus on. The remaining subject was holding his head off his pillow and blinking rapidly. Having been the first to be wired for EEG most of the researchers were monitoring his brain waves in surprise. They were normal most of the time but sometimes flat lined inexplicably. It looked as if he were repeatedly suffering brain death, before returning to normal. As they focused on paper scrolling out of the brainwave monitor only one nurse saw his eyes slip shut at the same moment his head hit the pillow. His brainwaves immediately changed to that of deep sleep, then flatlined for the last time as his heart simultaneously stopped.

The only remaining subject that could speak started screaming to be sealed in now. His brainwaves showed the same flatlines as one who had just died from falling asleep. The commander gave the order to seal the chamber with both subjects inside, as well as 3 researchers. One of the named three immediately drew his gun and shot the commander point blank between the eyes, then turned the gun on the mute subject and blew his brains out as well.

He pointed his gun at the remaining subject, still restrained to a bed as the remaining members of the medical and research team fled the room. "I won't be locked in here with these things! Not with you!" he screamed at the man strapped to the table. "WHAT ARE YOU?" he demanded. "I must know!"

The subject smiled.

"Have you forgotten so easily?" The subject asked. "We are you. We are the madness that lurks within you all, begging to be free at every moment in your deepest animal mind. We are what you hide from in your beds every night. We are what you sedate into silence and paralysis when you go to the nocturnal haven where we cannot tread."

The researcher paused. Then aimed at the subject's heart and fired. The EEG flatlined as the subject weakly choked out, "So... nearly... free..."


----------



## Bababall

sequeena said:


> Looking forward to a spooky story!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium-large/1-scary-doll-craig-incardone.jpg
> 
> :haha:

Oh holy god :cry:
I'm in for serious nightmares


----------



## louandivy

RedRose said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo said:
> 
> 
> I think this is my favourite ever BnB thread! :thumbup: Carry on, chaps (chapettes?)!
> 
> SAME I love everything that this thread chooses to be. I wish I was around last night I have such a huge collection of creepy stories I prob could have made everyone cry :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lu you're back! I thought of you when I read this :haha:Click to expand...

Ha yes at the absolute worst possible time in terms of my degree, I have no self-control :dohh: I'm alone in the house tonight though so maybe creepy stories isnt really the way to go...


----------



## sequeena

Baby wants his dinner!

Anyway, candle cove. This is it apparently. Turn it down. Also 38 seconds in (the last image and flickers quickly it's fecking creepy)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2h5ym6ZlVY

Also this Skintaker singing Janice's birthday song
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETmzo5K0M-Y

WTAF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxieHart

Here we go again! Round two, another night of everyone freaking each other out! How did this turn into all this. Love it! Haha


----------



## louandivy

This is a real tv hijack that happened in the 80s. I know its probably just some dumb teenagers but it still freaks me the fuck out!


----------



## sequeena

Can't see the top one but I watched the other one last night it was hilarious :haha: especially when he was being spanked :rofl:


----------



## beth_terri

louandivy said:


> This is a real tv hijack that happened in the 80s. I know its probably just some dumb teenagers but it still freaks me the fuck out!

I dont dare watch vids haha. I can only just manage reading stuff (before it gets too late haha)


----------



## babyjan

RoxieHart said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> I hope this has worked! Taken me ages to try and figure out a way to do this on iPad lol ...
> 
> Ignore the very london accent :dohh:
> 
> https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNBujIqvSsI
> 
> Your accents normal to me, I'm a Londoner as well lol
> 
> 
> That's so strange and it looks like the women is attacking the man, holding a gun at him too :/Click to expand...
> 
> Yay a fellow Londoner!! Where abouts. ? .. I know! It's so strange !!Click to expand...

West! what about you?


----------



## beth_terri

sequeena said:


> Baby wants his dinner!
> 
> Anyway, candle cove. This is it apparently. Turn it down. Also 38 seconds in (the last image and flickers quickly it's fecking creepy)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2h5ym6ZlVY
> 
> Also this Skintaker singing Janice's birthday song
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETmzo5K0M-Y
> 
> WTAF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is this supposed to be real or fake :/ I dont get it lol


----------



## sequeena

That Russian experiment one is scary but has to be faked... I remember in psychology we studied the effects of sleep deprivation. There was one man, who had a medical condition and he could not sleep. In the end I believe he died but he didn't go batshit crazy...

If it's true there must have been something in the gas.


----------



## babyjan

louandivy said:


> This is a real tv hijack that happened in the 80s. I know its probably just some dumb teenagers but it still freaks me the fuck out!

Oh my lord!


----------



## shellideaks

beth_terri said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Baby wants his dinner!
> 
> Anyway, candle cove. This is it apparently. Turn it down. Also 38 seconds in (the last image and flickers quickly it's fecking creepy)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2h5ym6ZlVY
> 
> Also this Skintaker singing Janice's birthday song
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETmzo5K0M-Y
> 
> WTAF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is this supposed to be real or fake :/ I dont get it lolClick to expand...

It's fake, I googled lol.


----------



## louandivy

The Candle Cove and Russian Sleep Experiment ones are fake dont worry haha!

This is terrifying and real...there are three posts about it as they went back and revisited the bridge. The second post has pictures.

https://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet/comments/tj2uc/the_bridge/


----------



## sequeena

:rofl: pissing my pants now!


----------



## louandivy

OKAY LAST ONE I PROMISE FOR A WHILE I FEEL LIKE I AM BEING ANNOYING AND SPAMMY NOW

But has anyone heard of one man hide-and-seek?!


Spoiler
The One-Man Hide And Seek
Introduction:

The one-man hide and seek, aka the one-man tag, is a ritual for contacting the dead.

The spirits which are wandering restless on the earth are always looking for bodies to possess. In this ritual you summon such a spirit by offering it a doll instead of a human body.

Warning: If you have psychic abilities you may feel unwell or be prone to accidents during the ritual.

Things you need:

+ A Stuffed Doll with limbs
+ Some Rice (enough to stuff the doll full)
+ A Needle and a Crimson Thread
+ A Sharp-Edged Tool (such as a Knife, a Glass Shard, or Scissors)
+ A Cupful of Salt (natural salt would be best)
+ A Hiding Place (preferably a room purified by incense and ofuda)
---------------------------------------------
Preparation:

1. Take all the cotton (or whatever it is stuffed with) out of the doll, and stuff it instead with rice*1.
2. Clip a bit of your nails and put them inside the doll, and sew the opening up with the crimson thread. When you finish sewing, tie up the doll with the rest of the thread *2.
3. Pour water into a bathtub.
4. Place a cup of salt water inside the hiding place.
-----------------------------------------------
How To Do It:

1.Give a name to the doll (the name could be anything but your own)
2.When it is 3 am, say to the doll "__(your name) is the first it," three times.
3.Go to the bathroom and put the doll into the water-filled bathtub.
4.Turn off all lights in the house, go back to the hiding place and switch on the TV.
5.When you have counted ten with your eyes closed, go back to the bathroom with the edged tool (a knife, etc) in your hand.
6.When you get there, say to the doll ,"I have found you, __(the doll's name)," and stab the doll with the edged tool*3.
7. Say "You are the next it, __(the doll's name)," as you put the doll back in its place.
8.As soon as you have put the doll down, run back to the hiding place and hide.
------------------------------------------
How To Finish It:

1. Pour half the cup of salt water into your mouth (don't drink it; keep it there)*4 and get out of the hiding place and start looking for the doll. The doll is not necessarily in the bathroom. Whatever happens don't spit out the salt water.
2. When you find the doll, pour the rest of the salt water which is left in the cup over it, and then spray the salt water in your mouth over it as well.
3. Say "I win," three times.

This supposed to end the ritual.
After this make sure you dry the doll, burn and discard it later.

MOST IMPORTANT
Please don't stop this ritual halfway. You must do it through to the end.
This is a dangerous ritual and I will not be responsible for what happens to you if you try.
---------------------------------------------
Other things to keep in mind:
+Don't go out of the house until you have done the finishing ritual.
+You must turn off all lights.
+Keep quiet while hiding.
+You don't need to put the salt water in your mouth all the time. You only need to do it during the finishing ritual.
+Remember, if you are living with someone you might put them in danger too.
+Don't continue this ritual for more than one or two hours.
+For safety reasons, it might be best to keep all the doors in the house unlocked (including your front door) and have some friends close by so that they can come and help you at a moment's noice, if you ever need them. Keeping a mobile close at hand would be a good idea too.

---------------------------------------------
NOTES:
*1 - the rice represents innards and also has the role of attracting spirits.
*2 - the crimson thread represents a blood vessel. It seals the spirit(s) up inside the doll.
*3 - by cutting the thread off, you break the seal and release the spirit(s) you have trapped. 
*4 - if you go out of the hiding place without salt water, you might encounter "something wandering around" in your house which might harm you in some way. Apparently the way to feel the presence of the "something wandering around" is to watch "what happens to the TV."

And here is someone's experience of doing it - fuckin yikes

https://hauntings.livejournal.com/628189.html


----------



## Nut_Shake

RoxieHart, firstly that video is just too weird. Secondly, how cute is your baby?! Thirdly, you're so London. Innit. You sound like me. I love being a LANDANAAAAAR! Really really really going to miss hearing London accents in everyday life (am moving out of the UK)


----------



## Missy86

louandivy said:


> The Candle Cove and Russian Sleep Experiment ones are fake dont worry haha!
> 
> This is terrifying and real...there are three posts about it as they went back and revisited the bridge. The second post has pictures.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet/comments/tj2uc/the_bridge/

The scariest thing, I know where that is


----------



## sequeena

Holy shit that one is close to home. And no matter where you are in Wales there will always be a fecking Catatonia poster :rofl:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lou, I just can't read any of your posts. I made that mistake on a past creepy thread and crapped myself for a week afterwards.


----------



## louandivy

Hahahahaahah I think I am immune to them now as I have read them so many times but when I was pregnant and OH worked late he would have to call me to warn me he was going to be home shortly otherwise the sound of him coming in the house almost gave me a heart attack :haha:

Also Texan accents are awesome and you will sound even more fabulously London once you are there, I feel sooo posh when I go to Canada!


----------



## louandivy

Missy86 said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> The Candle Cove and Russian Sleep Experiment ones are fake dont worry haha!
> 
> This is terrifying and real...there are three posts about it as they went back and revisited the bridge. The second post has pictures.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet/comments/tj2uc/the_bridge/
> 
> The scariest thing, I know where that isClick to expand...

Shit, really? Terrifying!


----------



## beth_terri

louandivy said:


> The Candle Cove and Russian Sleep Experiment ones are fake dont worry haha!
> 
> This is terrifying and real...there are three posts about it as they went back and revisited the bridge. The second post has pictures.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet/comments/tj2uc/the_bridge/

Eek, Im back to the old 'tell me a little bit without actually telling me what it is'. I darent read it until I know what im letting myself in for :)


----------



## louandivy

Basically this guy explored the inside of a bridge over a motorway in Wales and found all sorts of scary things


----------



## beth_terri

And the one man hida and seek. Someone tell me the jist in an unscary way haha


----------



## Missy86

right this advert used to terrify me when I was little and it still freaks me out now 

I have warned you 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TUOPeNJCK8


----------



## Keyval

It's just me and LO in the house tonight . OH is gone on a lads night out . I think I might crawl into LOs cot to sleep . I'm terrified ha I need to stop reading this thread .


----------



## Missy86

I have scared myself now


----------



## sequeena

OK the hide and seek one is creeeeepy! I'll be taking an extra long pee before bed :rofl:


----------



## _jellybean_

Don't think it's anything to worry about really. It doesn't look like a gun to me. Looks like they're just putting a bunch of random people shapes up, and maybe one is pointing. Wouldn't worry about it. xx


----------



## RoxieHart

babyjan said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> I hope this has worked! Taken me ages to try and figure out a way to do this on iPad lol ...
> 
> Ignore the very london accent :dohh:
> 
> https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNBujIqvSsI
> 
> Your accents normal to me, I'm a Londoner as well lol
> 
> 
> That's so strange and it looks like the women is attacking the man, holding a gun at him too :/Click to expand...
> 
> Yay a fellow Londoner!! Where abouts. ? .. I know! It's so strange !!Click to expand...
> 
> West! what about you?Click to expand...

South east !! :)


----------



## louandivy

Oh and hiiii Londoners, I'm a South West girl myself :)


----------



## beth_terri

Just read the bridge thing. Surely if you found that you'd notify the police, not venture back down :/. I haven't looked at the pictures though.


----------



## RoxieHart

Nut_Shake said:


> RoxieHart, firstly that video is just too weird. Secondly, how cute is your baby?! Thirdly, you're so London. Innit. You sound like me. I love being a LANDANAAAAAR! Really really really going to miss hearing London accents in everyday life (am moving out of the UK)

Aw thank you lovely !! Yeah man I looooove LANDANNNN ! True LANDAN girl here ! We're looking to move house the moment, the most suitable places are outside London! But I can't bring myself to leave !!!! Where are you moving to ?? Xx


----------



## RoxieHart

louandivy said:


> Oh and hiiii Londoners, I'm a South West girl myself :)

Ooo south west London? There are some loooooverly placed around there !! X


----------



## beth_terri

I feel out of place living in north Yorkshire lol


----------



## louandivy

RoxieHart said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Oh and hiiii Londoners, I'm a South West girl myself :)
> 
> Ooo south west London? There are some loooooverly placed around there !! XClick to expand...

Yeah its lovely but a bit boring :haha: My mum just bought a place in Stoke Newington and I loooove it round there, feel like it is where I am destined to live! Soooo jealous you still live in London, I wish I could move back but it is just so expensive!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Moving to Dallas, Texas. I'm born and bred London so going to be quite a big change! Am looking forward to it so much though. I'm determined to be known out there as 'that really cool chick from London with the cute accent that has twins and dresses really well and is probably friends with William and Kate'. Just need to learn how to be cool. And to buy a whole new wardrobe. And attempt to hang out in places where royalty like to socialise. :D


----------



## louandivy

Nat they will LOVE you and go nuts over your accent. British accent + cute twins is pretty much instant and effortless charm :haha: My grandma always laughs at me and my sisters and says we sound like the queen.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lou that pirate kids show story has freaked me out!!

OP, we used to live in NW London but moved further out to West Herts as its so much cheaper. And a lot nicer than where we were!


----------



## RoxieHart

louandivy said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Oh and hiiii Londoners, I'm a South West girl myself :)
> 
> Ooo south west London? There are some loooooverly placed around there !! XClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah its lovely but a bit boring :haha: My mum just bought a place in Stoke Newington and I loooove it round there, feel like it is where I am destined to live! Soooo jealous you still live in London, I wish I could move back but it is just so expensive!Click to expand...

Ahh see this is my worry!! I know I'd have a much nicer, bigger house for the same money or even less if I moved out of London ! I just can't bring myself to do it. I feel so out of place when I leave the city to visit people. Happy here I think, until someone whisks me away to live in new york hehe


----------



## RoxieHart

Nut_Shake said:


> Moving to Dallas, Texas. I'm born and bred London so going to be quite a big change! Am looking forward to it so much though. I'm determined to be known out there as 'that really cool chick from London with the cute accent that has twins and dresses really well and is probably friends with William and Kate'. Just need to learn how to be cool. And to buy a whole new wardrobe. And attempt to hang out in places where royalty like to socialise. :D

No way!!! That's a MAHOOSIVE change. But what an amazing one! Everyone is gunna love you!! Can I ask how come the big move? Xx


----------



## RoxieHart

ttc_lolly said:


> Lou that pirate kids show story has freaked me out!!
> 
> OP, we used to live in NW London but moved further out to West Herts as its so much cheaper. And a lot nicer than where we were!

Oh ! I can imagine the houses are nicer! I used to live in nw london too! Camden! .. South east now though!!


----------



## louandivy

RoxieHart said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Oh and hiiii Londoners, I'm a South West girl myself :)
> 
> Ooo south west London? There are some loooooverly placed around there !! XClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah its lovely but a bit boring :haha: My mum just bought a place in Stoke Newington and I loooove it round there, feel like it is where I am destined to live! Soooo jealous you still live in London, I wish I could move back but it is just so expensive!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh see this is my worry!! I know I'd have a much nicer, bigger house for the same money or even less if I moved out of London ! I just can't bring myself to do it. I feel so out of place when I leave the city to visit people. Happy here I think, until someone whisks me away to live in new york heheClick to expand...

Hahaha yeah I used to think that everywhere outside of london was really cute and quaint and basically the countryside! I live in Brighton now and love it as it feels like London on the sea but I think the problem when you grow up in London is that everywhere feels sooooo small in comparison, I know I will get bored of Brighton eventually! New York sounds like an excellent plan though :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

RoxieHart said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Moving to Dallas, Texas. I'm born and bred London so going to be quite a big change! Am looking forward to it so much though. I'm determined to be known out there as 'that really cool chick from London with the cute accent that has twins and dresses really well and is probably friends with William and Kate'. Just need to learn how to be cool. And to buy a whole new wardrobe. And attempt to hang out in places where royalty like to socialise. :D
> 
> No way!!! That's a MAHOOSIVE change. But what an amazing one! Everyone is gunna love you!! Can I ask how come the big move? XxClick to expand...

Husband is opening a business out there, so its all a bit crazy at the moment, so much going on. Fingers crossed it all works out, or we will be back in london again in no time, which isn't all bad I suppose, haha xx


----------



## LeoLeah77

We have that bouncer for our LO! Your LO is gorgeous. That video is crazy, it's a bit like a story about a couple like fighting and then kinda like kissing and making up. It's really weird. The image at the bottom looks like she's shoving him. Then he's got his hands up and she has a gun. Then a couple they look like they are close cuddling and then one of them kissing. It's the violent ones that get me the most. So screwed up! Why the hell would you put things like that on a baby channel?


----------



## babyjan

ttc_lolly said:


> Lou that pirate kids show story has freaked me out!!
> 
> OP, we used to live in NW London but moved further out to West Herts as its so much cheaper. And a lot nicer than where we were!

Ohh where in nw? I don't think I could ever leave London, I'll miss it far too much lol


----------



## babyjan

RoxieHart said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Lou that pirate kids show story has freaked me out!!
> 
> OP, we used to live in NW London but moved further out to West Herts as its so much cheaper. And a lot nicer than where we were!
> 
> Oh ! I can imagine the houses are nicer! I used to live in nw london too! Camden! .. South east now though!!Click to expand...

I lived in camden too loool! I pretty sure you know about camden lock/Kentish town.... 

Did you go school in Camden?


----------



## RoxieHart

babyjan said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Lou that pirate kids show story has freaked me out!!
> 
> OP, we used to live in NW London but moved further out to West Herts as its so much cheaper. And a lot nicer than where we were!
> 
> Oh ! I can imagine the houses are nicer! I used to live in nw london too! Camden! .. South east now though!!Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in camden too loool! I pretty sure you know about camden lock/Kentish town....
> 
> Did you go school in Camden?Click to expand...

OMG no way! No, high gate ish .. Parliament hill!! What about you?


----------



## RoxieHart

louandivy said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Oh and hiiii Londoners, I'm a South West girl myself :)
> 
> Ooo south west London? There are some loooooverly placed around there !! XClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah its lovely but a bit boring :haha: My mum just bought a place in Stoke Newington and I loooove it round there, feel like it is where I am destined to live! Soooo jealous you still live in London, I wish I could move back but it is just so expensive!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh see this is my worry!! I know I'd have a much nicer, bigger house for the same money or even less if I moved out of London ! I just can't bring myself to do it. I feel so out of place when I leave the city to visit people. Happy here I think, until someone whisks me away to live in new york heheClick to expand...
> 
> Hahaha yeah I used to think that everywhere outside of london was really cute and quaint and basically the countryside! I live in Brighton now and love it as it feels like London on the sea but I think the problem when you grow up in London is that everywhere feels sooooo small in comparison, I know I will get bored of Brighton eventually! New York sounds like an excellent plan though :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I do love Brighton though! How lucky!! Haha. If I win the lottery ill let you know, and off to New York we'll go haha


----------



## RoxieHart

LeoLeah77 said:


> We have that bouncer for our LO! Your LO is gorgeous. That video is crazy, it's a bit like a story about a couple like fighting and then kinda like kissing and making up. It's really weird. The image at the bottom looks like she's shoving him. Then he's got his hands up and she has a gun. Then a couple they look like they are close cuddling and then one of them kissing. It's the violent ones that get me the most. So screwed up! Why the hell would you put things like that on a baby channel?

Really! I love that bouncer!! .. Aww thank you! She was moody at the time haha .. I don't know. I feel like it's quite clearly showing some kind of distruptive relationship, fair play, but why on baby tv???!


----------



## babyjan

RoxieHart said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Lou that pirate kids show story has freaked me out!!
> 
> OP, we used to live in NW London but moved further out to West Herts as its so much cheaper. And a lot nicer than where we were!
> 
> Oh ! I can imagine the houses are nicer! I used to live in nw london too! Camden! .. South east now though!!Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in camden too loool! I pretty sure you know about camden lock/Kentish town....
> 
> Did you go school in Camden?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG no way! No, high gate ish .. Parliament hill!! What about you?Click to expand...

Ok now this is getting creepy cause I went to parli too! Loool I think we gota pm each other lol x


----------



## RoxieHart

babyjan said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Lou that pirate kids show story has freaked me out!!
> 
> OP, we used to live in NW London but moved further out to West Herts as its so much cheaper. And a lot nicer than where we were!
> 
> Oh ! I can imagine the houses are nicer! I used to live in nw london too! Camden! .. South east now though!!Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in camden too loool! I pretty sure you know about camden lock/Kentish town....
> 
> Did you go school in Camden?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG no way! No, high gate ish .. Parliament hill!! What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok now this is getting creepy cause I went to parli too! Loool I think we gota pm each other lol xClick to expand...

Your a parli girl!! Ahhhh shhhhheeeeet lol .. Pm you now xx


----------



## Tasha

Only on page nine but reading this at 2am in the dark with complete silence is not a good idea. OMG the babytv people are coming to get me :haha:


----------



## Tasha

babydust1990 said:


> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> The robert the doll thing reminded me of the paranormal thread that was on here a few months ago and one of the ladies on here actually has like an.. enchanted (I guess?) doll that like moves and stuff. Pretty weird.
> 
> I was just about to mention that! I cant remember the members name, but she has a haunted doll!Click to expand...

:shock: Eeeek, now it isnt the baby tv people but my kids dolls.

This thread is scary :cry:


----------



## Tasha

OMFG I just opened up Sequeena's spoiler of some clown doll thing on page 31, wttttttttttttttttttttffffffffffff :cry::cry::cry: OMG I screamed and my husband opened one eye and looked at me like what you are screaming like that for if you aint getting murdered? :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Reached the end and I am still alive.... just. I am scared though, although the London chatted helped a little. I live in West London and have done all my life :D


----------



## socitycourty

poor tasha!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, I sense a touch of sarcasm there. :rofl:


----------



## bookworm0901

I just read this whole thread, including all spoilers, and most of it didn't freak me out by itself but it's like I was overloaded with scary stuff and so im starting to get that paranoia feeling. *shivers* *looks over shoulder*

I also felt like the baby TV thing looked like a story. Like a couple who gets into a violent fight but makes up? It kind of loops, so maybe they start out lovingly and then turn violent. Either way, it's very weird and I think anything even questionable should not be shown to babies.


----------



## RedRose

Luke is ripping the piss out of me for being freaked out by the Russian radio station.

'Not Russians!! Speaking..... RUSSIAN!'




:(


----------



## helen_beee

This is my favourite B'n'B thread ever, it's really nice to see threads like this (everyone getting along!) after some of the threads on here! Unfortunately though I made the mistake of staying up late last night to read through it and I live alone with my LO. Had to leave the light on and didn't dare go to the toilet allllll night.




Missy86 said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> The Candle Cove and Russian Sleep Experiment ones are fake dont worry haha!
> 
> This is terrifying and real...there are three posts about it as they went back and revisited the bridge. The second post has pictures.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet/comments/tj2uc/the_bridge/
> 
> The scariest thing, I know where that isClick to expand...

Where is it exactly? It looks really familiar and I grew up in North Wales. I relate to what the guy was saying about there not being much to do so going on lots of adventures, I remember lots of weird spooky stuff happening when I was younger :wacko: xx


----------



## Missy86

helen_beee said:


> This is my favourite B'n'B thread ever, it's really nice to see threads like this (everyone getting along!) after some of the threads on here! Unfortunately though I made the mistake of staying up late last night to read through it and I live alone with my LO. Had to leave the light on and didn't dare go to the toilet allllll night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> The Candle Cove and Russian Sleep Experiment ones are fake dont worry haha!
> 
> This is terrifying and real...there are three posts about it as they went back and revisited the bridge. The second post has pictures.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet/comments/tj2uc/the_bridge/
> 
> The scariest thing, I know where that isClick to expand...
> 
> Where is it exactly? It looks really familiar and I grew up in North Wales. I relate to what the guy was saying about there not being much to do so going on lots of adventures, I remember lots of weird spooky stuff happening when I was younger :wacko: xxClick to expand...

I spent my teenage years in North Wales, boring as hell 

Isn't it the coastal road to Llandudno


----------



## helen_beee

Missy86 said:


> helen_beee said:
> 
> 
> This is my favourite B'n'B thread ever, it's really nice to see threads like this (everyone getting along!) after some of the threads on here! Unfortunately though I made the mistake of staying up late last night to read through it and I live alone with my LO. Had to leave the light on and didn't dare go to the toilet allllll night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> The Candle Cove and Russian Sleep Experiment ones are fake dont worry haha!
> 
> This is terrifying and real...there are three posts about it as they went back and revisited the bridge. The second post has pictures.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet/comments/tj2uc/the_bridge/
> 
> The scariest thing, I know where that isClick to expand...
> 
> Where is it exactly? It looks really familiar and I grew up in North Wales. I relate to what the guy was saying about there not being much to do so going on lots of adventures, I remember lots of weird spooky stuff happening when I was younger :wacko: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I spent my teenage years in North Wales, boring as hell
> 
> Isn't it the coastal road to LlandudnoClick to expand...

We went up and down that road quite often (lived about 30mins away) so that's probably why I recognise it. I love it there now as I love the peace and tranquillity when I go to stay with my mum. I moved back to the north-east (England) when I was 12 but my brothers stayed there and they are so sheltered! xx


----------



## Tattoo

I think the thing I'm enjoying most about this thread is that, even though we're all scaring ourselves silly, we keep coming back for more! I had to sleep clinging onto DH last night every time I closed my eye I was seeing that effing Robert the doll thing!!!


----------



## Missy86

helen_beee said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen_beee said:
> 
> 
> This is my favourite B'n'B thread ever, it's really nice to see threads like this (everyone getting along!) after some of the threads on here! Unfortunately though I made the mistake of staying up late last night to read through it and I live alone with my LO. Had to leave the light on and didn't dare go to the toilet allllll night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> The Candle Cove and Russian Sleep Experiment ones are fake dont worry haha!
> 
> This is terrifying and real...there are three posts about it as they went back and revisited the bridge. The second post has pictures.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet/comments/tj2uc/the_bridge/
> 
> The scariest thing, I know where that isClick to expand...
> 
> Where is it exactly? It looks really familiar and I grew up in North Wales. I relate to what the guy was saying about there not being much to do so going on lots of adventures, I remember lots of weird spooky stuff happening when I was younger :wacko: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I spent my teenage years in North Wales, boring as hell
> 
> Isn't it the coastal road to LlandudnoClick to expand...
> 
> We went up and down that road quite often (lived about 30mins away) so that's probably why I recognise it. I love it there now as I love the peace and tranquillity when I go to stay with my mum. I moved back to the north-east (England) when I was 12 but my brothers stayed there and they are so sheltered! xxClick to expand...

I think I would have rather spend my teenage years in Cardiff, I lived there till I was 14.


----------



## Scottish mum

Oh that's weird eh! That should have been reported!! 

Did the poster get in contact with baby tv


----------



## RoxieHart

Scottish mum said:


> Oh that's weird eh! That should have been reported!!
> 
> Did the poster get in contact with baby tv

Waiting for the weekend to be over to contact some appropriate people ! Xx


----------



## RoxieHart

bookworm0901 said:


> I just read this whole thread, including all spoilers, and most of it didn't freak me out by itself but it's like I was overloaded with scary stuff and so im starting to get that paranoia feeling. *shivers* *looks over shoulder*
> 
> I also felt like the baby TV thing looked like a story. Like a couple who gets into a violent fight but makes up? It kind of loops, so maybe they start out lovingly and then turn violent. Either way, it's very weird and I think anything even questionable should not be shown to babies.

Your right it does look like a story, just can't understand why they would want to put a story like that on ? X


----------



## smileyfaces

Loved the story about the bridge in Wales! So creepy!


----------



## RoxieHart

I actually have two real life ghost stories! Will post tonight &#128513; x


----------



## smileyfaces

I used to live in a house where loads of weird shit used to happen and stuff used to move around!


----------



## helen_beee

RoxieHart said:


> I actually have two real life ghost stories! Will post tonight &#128513; x

Crap, I'm going to have to read them when you post them which means scaring myself silly and sleeping with the light on again! xx


----------



## cmarie33

beth_terri said:


> I feel out of place living in north Yorkshire lol

I'm in West Yorkshire!


----------



## RoxieHart

helen_beee said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> I actually have two real life ghost stories! Will post tonight &#128513; x
> 
> Crap, I'm going to have to read them when you post them which means scaring myself silly and sleeping with the light on again! xxClick to expand...

Hahaa I don't know if they are as scary as some of the others people have said!! Xx


----------



## beth_terri

RoxieHart said:


> I actually have two real life ghost stories! Will post tonight &#128513; x

Well if your going to post yours, ill have to post mine haha. Although mine are probably only creepy to those who experienced it. But will see :)


----------



## sequeena

Sorry to creep you out tasha!!

I have a few stories too, will post them later! :thumbup:


----------



## RoxieHart

Yay! It's gunna get spooky! What are we doing? I'm sure we are already sleep deprived with babies, why are we making it worse for ourselves? Lol xx


----------



## sequeena

We're well 'ard :rofl:


----------



## Tattoo

I used to work in a school which was haunted. I never saw her, but apparently the ghost was very protective of the staff.
Two stories about her, plus some additional details, in the spoiler (not particularly scary!).


Spoiler
The school itself dated back to Victorian times, it was actually one of the very first schools in Birmingham. It's a really beautiful old building. Half the school was in the old part of the building, including my classroom, and there was also a new build added in the late 1990s. Several people reported feeling as if they were being watched when in the old part of the school, mostly on the corridor where the junior classrooms were. Lights would flicker too, and the temperature would change suddenly. I experienced the lights and the weird temperatures myself. It was never a hostile feeling, though. Some staff, including my partner teacher at the time, claimed to have seen a stout woman dressed in a long black gown and cape, with a cap on her head. It's mostly accepted that this was our resident ghost, probably a former school mistress. 
A few years ago a member of the school management team was alone in the old building. She was in her office which was in the building's converted attic. She was gathering up her papers and things preparing to leave for the evening. One folder she needed was on the other side of the room and she went to get it. She said she felt something willing her back, but ignored the feeling. As she reached her folder she was physically thrown back across the room, thrown off her feet. Seconds later the roof collapsed, right where she'd been standing, reaching for her folder!

ETA: That's only really one "story", the rest is just sightings!


----------



## Leids

I just saw the video. How crazy! I definitely think you should complain too.

Has anyone seen this video? I feel like I saw something similar awhile ago, kind of silly though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLNwU4xDr3M


----------



## Tattoo

Leids said:


> I just saw the video. How crazy! I definitely think you should complain too.
> 
> Has anyone seen this video? I feel like I saw something similar awhile ago, kind of silly though.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLNwU4xDr3M

:haha: Hehe, the Spongebob ones aren't subliminal! They're obvious naughty little things put in for the cheeky grown ups!


----------



## Tasha

sequeena said:


> Sorry to creep you out tasha!!
> 
> I have a few stories too, will post them later! :thumbup:

:rofl: it is okay. I couldnt stop laughing for ages. I think DH wanted to kill me by that stage x


----------



## ericacaca

:haha: Hahah... this cheeky one makes me giggle everytime! :haha:
... just wait a moment while I try to embed it! lol


----------



## ericacaca

Figured it! :dohh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBZd73YufVs


----------



## MrsButterfly

Took me ages to figure out what was wrong with the clip of lord farquad! I'm just so innocent :haha:


----------



## shellideaks

MrsButterfly said:


> Took me ages to figure out what was wrong with the clip of lord farquad! I'm just so innocent :haha:

I still can't figure it out lol.


----------



## Keyval

Yay I'm looking forward to more stories tonight ha . Best thread iv ever read :)


----------



## pompeyvix

OMG I wasn't around last night and missed out on loads of scary stuff....about to catch up now and will back this evening to scare myself again!

I am still freaked out by the Russian radio station with the constant (live) foghorn since 1982. I was with some friends last night and one of them found the radio station and played it and we were soooooo freaked out and I had horrible dreams last night.

As for the babytv thing - deffo needs looking into! How is that suitable or appropriate for babies?! I wonder what their explanation will be.


----------



## ericacaca

shellideaks said:


> MrsButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Took me ages to figure out what was wrong with the clip of lord farquad! I'm just so innocent :haha:
> 
> I still can't figure it out lol.Click to expand...

Lets just say he's rather very excited watching Princess Fiona...:haha::winkwink:


----------



## daneuse27

Just here to join this thread. I read through it last night, and can definitely say I had trouble sleeping! lol. Love creepy stuff. :happydance:


----------



## pompeyvix

Urgh, I just read that bridge story. utterly awful! Do you think someone actually lived down there?


----------



## MyLittleFish

To read the bridge story or not to read?? I'm a real wuss and freak out too easiler!!


----------



## sequeena

Started reading creepypasta ended up reading about the exorcism of Anneliese Michel. Creepy stuff!


----------



## daneuse27

Wheres the bridge story?


----------



## sequeena

Probably a few pages back now :thumbup: there's photos too!


----------



## Tattoo

MyLittleFish said:


> To read the bridge story or not to read?? I'm a real wuss and freak out too easiler!!

I'm too chicken for the bridge story! 
I'm also confused by the Candle Cove thing...the tv show was made up? And so was the message board conversation that was posted? Can someone please give me a bit more context?


----------



## staralfur

I suddenly have the urge to go explore the abandoned insane asylum near my house! :haha:


----------



## bookworm0901

staralfur said:


> I suddenly have the urge to go explore the abandoned insane asylum near my house! :haha:

OMG! I will read all of this stuff, but I am not going to go do anything. Lol. Like the people who actually did the whole 'ritual' of one man hide and seek...oh hell no!!!


----------



## Tasha

I finally read all the links and stuff, none of it was scary. So all worked up for nothing :haha:

The bridge one was a little creepy though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Bridge one is weird but not stuff of nightmares x


----------



## Tasha

Agree MF. I want creepier stuff to read :haha:


----------



## RedRose

I was creeped out by the bridge one until the Catatonia poster and pot noodle broke the tension.


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha.


----------



## Missy86

I read a story on creepypasta called Seventeen 

It was very good


----------



## rubydoo1

Love this thread and the bridge story...:)


----------



## Tasha

Missy can you pm me the link please?


----------



## smileyfaces

I've been on a 'ghost hunt' to two different locations with mediums and stuff and it was sooooo scary! Really good though! I

m off to investigate this creepypasta! Never even heard of it!


----------



## sequeena

My OH actually runs a paranormal team in his spare time :rofl:


----------



## xemmax

I wasn't freaked out by the bridge one, pretty sure it'll be a homeless person's spot for when it's snowing or something. Which is actually really sad! Didn't like the picture of the knife on the floor though, it was a bit freaky!

They found a person living on a roundabout near where I live once :wacko:


----------



## RoxieHart

xemmax said:


> I wasn't freaked out by the bridge one, pretty sure it'll be a homeless person's spot for when it's snowing or something. Which is actually really sad! Didn't like the picture of the knife on the floor though, it was a bit freaky!
> 
> They found a person living on a roundabout near where I live once :wacko:

No way! That's so sad!!


----------



## bumpy_j

Well I get all my creepiness from cracked so I'll post some more of my favourite articles
:haha: so glad this is still running - wish I knew some good, real-life ghost stories

https://www.cracked.com/article_17379_6-real-islands-way-more-terrifying-than-one-lost.html

6 Real Islands Way More Terrifying Than The One On 'Lost'

https://www.cracked.com/article_20061_6-terrifying-experiments-parents-did-their-own-kids.html

6 Terrifying Experiments Parents Did on Their Own Kids

https://www.cracked.com/article_18809_the-6-most-strangely-convincing-real-life-curses_p2.html

The 6 Most Strangely Convincing Real-Life Curses

6 Creepiest Places Pt 2 (there are a few but this ones my favourite)

https://www.cracked.com/article_18830_the-6-creepiest-places-earth-part-2.html


----------



## pompeyvix

xemmax said:


> I wasn't freaked out by the bridge one, pretty sure it'll be a homeless person's spot for when it's snowing or something. Which is actually really sad! Didn't like the picture of the knife on the floor though, it was a bit freaky!
> 
> They found a person living on a roundabout near where I live once :wacko:

But the blood soaked condom and the posters with the eyes cut out made my blood run cold!


----------



## pompeyvix

Tattoo said:


> MyLittleFish said:
> 
> 
> To read the bridge story or not to read?? I'm a real wuss and freak out too easiler!!
> 
> I'm too chicken for the bridge story!
> I'm also confused by the Candle Cove thing...the tv show was made up? And so was the message board conversation that was posted? Can someone please give me a bit more context?Click to expand...

I am also totally confused by the Candle Cove story. Can someone explain? (in plain English :haha:)


----------



## beth_terri

MrsButterfly said:


> Took me ages to figure out what was wrong with the clip of lord farquad! I'm just so innocent :haha:

Haha ive never noticed that before!


----------



## beth_terri

pompeyvix said:


> Tattoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyLittleFish said:
> 
> 
> To read the bridge story or not to read?? I'm a real wuss and freak out too easiler!!
> 
> I'm too chicken for the bridge story!
> I'm also confused by the Candle Cove thing...the tv show was made up? And so was the message board conversation that was posted? Can someone please give me a bit more context?Click to expand...
> 
> I am also totally confused by the Candle Cove story. Can someone explain? (in plain English :haha:)Click to expand...

From what I gathered, (it IS made up, the clip and the messages). The people are reminicing about a cartoon they used to watch going on about how terrifying it was etc. When one of them later spoke to their mum about it she said they had a good imagination as they used to sit watching a fuzzy screen for half an hour (cant remember whet the grey screen is called). Meaning only children could see the terrifying program. 

That may be wrong but thats what I picked up from it

x


----------



## Missy86

That island in Japan on the 2nd creepiest islands, was that in the last James Bond film


----------



## beth_terri

And the bridge story isnt that scary. Just creepy. And the pictures arent bad either (and im a wuss) xx


----------



## pompeyvix

beth_terri said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyLittleFish said:
> 
> 
> To read the bridge story or not to read?? I'm a real wuss and freak out too easiler!!
> 
> I'm too chicken for the bridge story!
> I'm also confused by the Candle Cove thing...the tv show was made up? And so was the message board conversation that was posted? Can someone please give me a bit more context?Click to expand...
> 
> I am also totally confused by the Candle Cove story. Can someone explain? (in plain English :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> From what I gathered, (it IS made up, the clip and the messages). The people are reminicing about a cartoon they used to watch going on about how terrifying it was etc. When one of them later spoke to their mum about it she said they had a good imagination as they used to sit watching a fuzzy screen for half an hour (cant remember whet the grey screen is called). Meaning only children could see the terrifying program.
> 
> That may be wrong but thats what I picked up from it
> 
> xClick to expand...

But how can lots of people reminiss about a made up programme? I understand one person remembering it and making it up,but not lots of people so I still don't get it!! :wacko: Maybe I am just a little slow on the uptake on this one!! :haha:


----------



## pompeyvix

Missy86 said:


> That island in Japan on the 2nd creepiest islands, was that in the last James Bond film

I think it may well have been, although not 100%

I hated reading about the Island near Venice!


----------



## bumpy_j

pompeyvix said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> That island in Japan on the 2nd creepiest islands, was that in the last James Bond film
> 
> I think it may well have been, although not 100%
> 
> I hated reading about the Island near Venice!Click to expand...

Its awful isn't it? Sounds like that doctor got what he deserved though


----------



## beth_terri

pompeyvix said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyLittleFish said:
> 
> 
> To read the bridge story or not to read?? I'm a real wuss and freak out too easiler!!
> 
> I'm too chicken for the bridge story!
> I'm also confused by the Candle Cove thing...the tv show was made up? And so was the message board conversation that was posted? Can someone please give me a bit more context?Click to expand...
> 
> I am also totally confused by the Candle Cove story. Can someone explain? (in plain English :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> From what I gathered, (it IS made up, the clip and the messages). The people are reminicing about a cartoon they used to watch going on about how terrifying it was etc. When one of them later spoke to their mum about it she said they had a good imagination as they used to sit watching a fuzzy screen for half an hour (cant remember whet the grey screen is called). Meaning only children could see the terrifying program.
> 
> That may be wrong but thats what I picked up from it
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> But how can lots of people reminiss about a made up programme? I understand one person remembering it and making it up,but not lots of people so I still don't get it!! :wacko: Maybe I am just a little slow on the uptake on this one!! :haha:Click to expand...

I thought it was only two people? But if children can see it but adults cant, then they both watched it as children and both remember it. Just that their parents couldnt see the program on the telly. 

Can anyone else chip in here incase im wrong lol?


----------



## Missy86

There is an island I think which is just inhabited by spiders, that would really freak me out


----------



## beth_terri

Missy86 said:


> There is an island I think which is just inhabited by spiders, that would really freak me out

Ugh thats just gross. I hate spiders


----------



## louandivy

You know what else creeps me out? Really isolated British territories - the most isolated island in the world is a place called Tristan da cunha, there is no airport and the nearest hospital is a 7 day ferry to south Africa. All the people who live there are descendants of shipwrecked sailors and stuff and the population is like 250 with only like 7 surnames. The land is cold and desolate and it's just the weirdest place ever I constantly read about it! I might be alone on this fascination though :haha:


----------



## MrsButterfly

beth_terri said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyLittleFish said:
> 
> 
> To read the bridge story or not to read?? I'm a real wuss and freak out too easiler!!
> 
> I'm too chicken for the bridge story!
> I'm also confused by the Candle Cove thing...the tv show was made up? And so was the message board conversation that was posted? Can someone please give me a bit more context?Click to expand...
> 
> I am also totally confused by the Candle Cove story. Can someone explain? (in plain English :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> From what I gathered, (it IS made up, the clip and the messages). The people are reminicing about a cartoon they used to watch going on about how terrifying it was etc. When one of them later spoke to their mum about it she said they had a good imagination as they used to sit watching a fuzzy screen for half an hour (cant remember whet the grey screen is called). Meaning only children could see the terrifying program.
> 
> That may be wrong but thats what I picked up from it
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> But how can lots of people reminiss about a made up programme? I understand one person remembering it and making it up,but not lots of people so I still don't get it!! :wacko: Maybe I am just a little slow on the uptake on this one!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was only two people? But if children can see it but adults cant, then they both watched it as children and both remember it. Just that their parents couldnt see the program on the telly.
> 
> Can anyone else chip in here incase im wrong lol?Click to expand...

That's how I read it too. That it was some creepy tv show that only kids could actually watch and adults saw it as just static on the tv.


----------



## sequeena

From what I understand Candle Cove is a real children's programme. Someone from creepypasta I believe decided to do a sort of 'parody' where they pretended there was an extra episode where everyone was screaming/fuzzy screen. They say that was the last ever episode, but it's not I did some more digging and there are more.

So basically that bit was just made up for shits and giggles.


----------



## louandivy

Nooo all of candle cove is fake!


----------



## beth_terri

sequeena said:


> From what I understand Candle Cove is a real children's programme. Someone from creepypasta I believe decided to do a sort of 'parody' where they pretended there was an extra episode where everyone was screaming/fuzzy screen. They say that was the last ever episode, but it's not I did some more digging and there are more.
> 
> So basically that bit was just made up for shits and giggles.

Haha I thought all of it was made up? Just a spooky story?!


----------



## sequeena

louandivy said:


> Nooo all of candle cove is fake!

Is it really?! Dude I was watching youtube vids about people explaining it then found a web page which had a glossary of words/phrases/people in the show :rofl:

That's a few hours of my life I'll never get back!


----------



## louandivy

Hahahahaha I would love to believe its real but it is 100% fake :haha: you guys should check out the /nosleep subforum of reddit there is loads of creepy stories on there, some of which people claim are true. I'm such a nerd.


----------



## pompeyvix

Still confused! How can two different children remember the same programme which was actually just static on the TV???


----------



## pompeyvix

louandivy said:


> You know what else creeps me out? Really isolated British territories - the most isolated island in the world is a place called Tristan da cunha, there is no airport and the nearest hospital is a 7 day ferry to south Africa. All the people who live there are descendants of shipwrecked sailors and stuff and the population is like 250 with only like 7 surnames. The land is cold and desolate and it's just the weirdest place ever I constantly read about it! I might be alone on this fascination though :haha:

Urgh sounds awful!! But yes, I am also strangely fascinated!

There is so much going on this world we don;t know about!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

pompeyvix said:


> Still confused! How can two different children remember the same programme which was actually just static on the TV???

It's just a scary story - some children had been watching a very scary programme on TV, however it was just static to the parents meaning it was only something children saw (thus making it even more freakier)!


----------



## shellideaks

pompeyvix said:


> Still confused! How can two different children remember the same programme which was actually just static on the TV???

They didn't, it's all made up. The posts are made by different people but it's really the same group of people. They're all in on it lol.

Or is that not what you meant? I'm getting confused now too :haha:


----------



## louandivy

It's just a story written in the style of a message board conversation!


----------



## beth_terri

pompeyvix said:


> Still confused! How can two different children remember the same programme which was actually just static on the TV???

ITS PRETEND lol. Someone wrote the spooky story in the style of a message board. Like msn chat for example. They probably wrote it this way to make it seem more real. The pretend chat is between two people that when they were children watched this program. They both watched the program as children. Ok. They actually watched the program (in this made up story). However their parents could not see the program. They just thought it was a static channel. But the children could see a program. Like a 6th sense. They could see something the adults could not. Probably every child could see it. But no adults could. So this pretend made up story was of the two children (now adults) talking about a program they used to watch. 

Its all made up. 

Haha does this make sense now?


----------



## daneuse27

pompeyvix said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> You know what else creeps me out? Really isolated British territories - the most isolated island in the world is a place called Tristan da cunha, there is no airport and the nearest hospital is a 7 day ferry to south Africa. All the people who live there are descendants of shipwrecked sailors and stuff and the population is like 250 with only like 7 surnames. The land is cold and desolate and it's just the weirdest place ever I constantly read about it! I might be alone on this fascination though :haha:
> 
> Urgh sounds awful!! But yes, I am also strangely fascinated!
> 
> There is so much going on this world we don;t know about!!Click to expand...


I read about places like that too! I'm facinated with Pitcairn Island, where the population is only 67. Its also a UK overseas territory i believe. There was a sexual assault case there years ago which lead the island to build their first ever prison


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

pompeyvix said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> You know what else creeps me out? Really isolated British territories - the most isolated island in the world is a place called Tristan da cunha, there is no airport and the nearest hospital is a 7 day ferry to south Africa. All the people who live there are descendants of shipwrecked sailors and stuff and the population is like 250 with only like 7 surnames. The land is cold and desolate and it's just the weirdest place ever I constantly read about it! I might be alone on this fascination though :haha:
> 
> Urgh sounds awful!! But yes, I am also strangely fascinated!
> 
> There is so much going on this world we don;t know about!!Click to expand...

Lou, we have a street here called Tristan close named after the people from tristan who stayed here in calshot following a volcano.


----------



## louandivy

Didn't the tristan people all return as soon as they could? I have read about the Pitcairn islands as well - at least the island is actually a tropical paradise but yeah the sexual assault case was scary because it involved so many of the men on the island! I am actually starting to attempt a novel based on a fictional island like Tristan da cunha now, it's just so weird that there are these technically English places in the weirdest most isolated locations!


----------



## pompeyvix

beth_terri said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Still confused! How can two different children remember the same programme which was actually just static on the TV???
> 
> ITS PRETEND lol. Someone wrote the spooky story in the style of a message board. Like msn chat for example. They probably wrote it this way to make it seem more real. The pretend chat is between two people that when they were children watched this program. They both watched the program as children. Ok. They actually watched the program (in this made up story). However their parents could not see the program. They just thought it was a static channel. But the children could see a program. Like a 6th sense. They could see something the adults could not. Probably every child could see it. But no adults could. So this pretend made up story was of the two children (now adults) talking about a program they used to watch.
> 
> Its all made up.
> 
> Haha does this make sense now?Click to expand...

Sorry :blush: I get it now...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Most returned home. I believe one lady stayed but that close is like the roughest place around here now lol.


----------



## bumpy_j

This is my favourite creepypasta, I still freak out about it you guys 


Spoiler
So ur with ur honey and yur making out wen the phone rigns. U anser it n the vioce is wut r u doing wit my daughter? U tell ur girl n she say my dad is ded. THEN WHO WAS PHONE???


----------



## louandivy

I LOVE WHO WAS PHONE oh man you are stealing my heart jessica


----------



## MummyMana

bumpy_j said:


> This is my favourite creepypasta, I still freak out about it you guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> So ur with ur honey and yur making out wen the phone rigns. U anser it n the vioce is wut r u doing wit my daughter? U tell ur girl n she say my dad is ded. THEN WHO WAS PHONE???

I used to laugh over that one for hours xD


----------



## louandivy

this one scared the crap out of me last night

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1c1eh9/turkish_online_casino_and_something_way_too_crazy/


----------



## pompeyvix

louandivy said:


> Didn't the tristan people all return as soon as they could? I have read about the Pitcairn islands as well - at least the island is actually a tropical paradise but yeah the sexual assault case was scary because it involved so many of the men on the island! I am actually starting to attempt a novel based on a fictional island like Tristan da cunha now, it's just so weird that there are these technically English places in the weirdest most isolated locations!

Just been doing some reading about this Island. I'd never heard of it before now! So strange, especially like you say, it is technically English and just so far removed from life as we know it.


----------



## JessPape

As a person who grew up around guns, and has at least 10 in my house. I don't see that all with those images, though they are a little strange, I wont lie.


----------



## bumpy_j

I don't understand reddit, everytime I go on it I get quickly confused. Same with 4chan. I like snappy puns, GIFs and bullet points in my face dammit :haha:


----------



## louandivy

pompeyvix said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Didn't the tristan people all return as soon as they could? I have read about the Pitcairn islands as well - at least the island is actually a tropical paradise but yeah the sexual assault case was scary because it involved so many of the men on the island! I am actually starting to attempt a novel based on a fictional island like Tristan da cunha now, it's just so weird that there are these technically English places in the weirdest most isolated locations!
> 
> Just been doing some reading about this Island. I'd never heard of it before now! So strange, especially like you say, it is technically English and just so far removed from life as we know it.Click to expand...

Yeah its sooo weird I cannot imagine how they even live, I would hate to be that isolated - just looking at their location on googlemaps creeps me out a bit! Me and my OH occasionally look at their news website when we are bored and its sooo weird, they have a day called ratting day when they literally just go round the island and kill and collect rats :shock:


----------



## louandivy

bumpy_j said:


> I don't understand reddit, everytime I go on it I get quickly confused. Same with 4chan. I like snappy puns, GIFs and bullet points in my face dammit :haha:

I have no time for 4chan and only go to reddit for the creepy stuff, nosleep nd letsnotmeet are soooooo good!


----------



## jessicatunnel

Heh, glad to see this thread is still going on! I've read most stories on here, still need to catch up on a few. The bridge story was so strange, I can't believe that guy went down there three times! No way in hell would I have gone down there!

The candle cove story is just crazy! And the youtube video that sequeena (?) posted is so freaky. :/


----------



## ericacaca

bumpy_j said:


> Well I get all my creepiness from cracked so I'll post some more of my favourite articles
> :haha: so glad this is still running - wish I knew some good, real-life ghost stories
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_17379_6-real-islands-way-more-terrifying-than-one-lost.html
> 
> 6 Real Islands Way More Terrifying Than The One On 'Lost'
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_20061_6-terrifying-experiments-parents-did-their-own-kids.html
> 
> 6 Terrifying Experiments Parents Did on Their Own Kids
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_18809_the-6-most-strangely-convincing-real-life-curses_p2.html
> 
> The 6 Most Strangely Convincing Real-Life Curses
> 
> 6 Creepiest Places Pt 2 (there are a few but this ones my favourite)
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_18830_the-6-creepiest-places-earth-part-2.html

Hahah, I don't know why but the "This is a Graze box" advert under the Crocodile island one made me giggle! Wierdo! :wacko:


----------



## beth_terri

My creepy story number 1...


Spoiler
You lot probably wont find any of my experiences scary or even believe it as theres no proof but trust me im covered in goosebumps thinking of them and they are 100% real.

The first one is from when I was 15. It was dark outside (eyes are welling up, got a lump in my throat) and there was a group of 6 of us. We had this brilliant plan to visit the old abandoned slaughter house near Sherburn (a near by village)... NOT MY IDEA. To get to it we had to drive to this pretty isolated area (two of the lads with us were older and had cars) then walk down a really long path. All around theres just fields. No houses or anyone for a good few miles. 

So anyway here we are all alone in the darkness approaching this abandoned slaughter house with just moonlight and our phone lights :/

We climbed over a gate and found ourselves stood right outside. We were all pretty nervous and one of lads asked if we should try go inside?! I immediately said not a chance was I going in there. I was already scared shitless and just wanted to go back to the car. 4 of them decided to go ahead and try to investigate further in. Me and another person stayed right by the gate. 

The other 4 cautiously headed over towards the house, they were no more than 2 meters away from us when all of a sudden there was this almighty fucking scream. (Literally got tears storlling down my face now). It came from what seemed like inside the slaugher house. 

Needless to say the 6 of us jumped over the fence and ran the hell away as fast as humainly possible, got back onto the cars and drove off fast! 

I have never been so scared in my entire life


----------



## ericacaca

And more to the point the crazy man with a paper bag with an angry face drawn on over his head that pops up to subscribe on Cracked.com has freaked me out even more than thinking about that Rob the doll thing! (I can't remember his name and its too many pages back now!)


----------



## pompeyvix

louandivy said:


> this one scared the crap out of me last night
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1c1eh9/turkish_online_casino_and_something_way_too_crazy/

I don't believe that happened, no way!


----------



## sequeena

louandivy said:


> this one scared the crap out of me last night
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1c1eh9/turkish_online_casino_and_something_way_too_crazy/

That made me laugh - licking the wall :rofl:


----------



## louandivy

Hahaah guess I'm a big wuss, at that point it was like 1am and I had been reading scary stories all night...I was more than a little jumpy!


----------



## sequeena

beth_terri said:


> My creepy story number 1...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> You lot probably wont find any of my experiences scary or even believe it as theres no proof but trust me im covered in goosebumps thinking of them and they are 100% real.
> 
> The first one is from when I was 15. It was dark outside (eyes are welling up, got a lump in my throat) and there was a group of 6 of us. We had this brilliant plan to visit the old abandoned slaughter house near Sherburn (a near by village)... NOT MY IDEA. To get to it we had to drive to this pretty isolated area (two of the lads with us were older and had cars) then walk down a really long path. All around theres just fields. No houses or anyone for a good few miles.
> 
> So anyway here we are all alone in the darkness approaching this abandoned slaughter house with just moonlight and our phone lights :/
> 
> We climbed over a gate and found ourselves stood right outside. We were all pretty nervous and one of lads asked if we should try go inside?! I immediately said not a chance was I going in there. I was already scared shitless and just wanted to go back to the car. 4 of them decided to go ahead and try to investigate further in. Me and another person stayed right by the gate.
> 
> The other 4 cautiously headed over towards the house, they were no more than 2 meters away from us when all of a sudden there was this almighty fucking scream. (Literally got tears storlling down my face now). It came from what seemed like inside the slaugher house.
> 
> Needless to say the 6 of us jumped over the fence and ran the hell away as fast as humainly possible, got back onto the cars and drove off fast!
> 
> I have never been so scared in my entire life

EEK! Maybe it was the screech of an owl? I'd have followed through if I was there :haha:


----------



## beth_terri

sequeena said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> My creepy story number 1...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> You lot probably wont find any of my experiences scary or even believe it as theres no proof but trust me im covered in goosebumps thinking of them and they are 100% real.
> 
> The first one is from when I was 15. It was dark outside (eyes are welling up, got a lump in my throat) and there was a group of 6 of us. We had this brilliant plan to visit the old abandoned slaughter house near Sherburn (a near by village)... NOT MY IDEA. To get to it we had to drive to this pretty isolated area (two of the lads with us were older and had cars) then walk down a really long path. All around theres just fields. No houses or anyone for a good few miles.
> 
> So anyway here we are all alone in the darkness approaching this abandoned slaughter house with just moonlight and our phone lights :/
> 
> We climbed over a gate and found ourselves stood right outside. We were all pretty nervous and one of lads asked if we should try go inside?! I immediately said not a chance was I going in there. I was already scared shitless and just wanted to go back to the car. 4 of them decided to go ahead and try to investigate further in. Me and another person stayed right by the gate.
> 
> The other 4 cautiously headed over towards the house, they were no more than 2 meters away from us when all of a sudden there was this almighty fucking scream. (Literally got tears storlling down my face now). It came from what seemed like inside the slaugher house.
> 
> Needless to say the 6 of us jumped over the fence and ran the hell away as fast as humainly possible, got back onto the cars and drove off fast!
> 
> I have never been so scared in my entire life
> 
> 
> EEK! Maybe it was the screech of an owl? I'd have followed through if I was there :haha:Click to expand...

I can only hope thats what it was haha


----------



## sequeena

This is one of mine - or rather my sister's (15 years older than me) but it's always stuck with me.


Spoiler
When she just had 2 children (boy and girl, both toddlers) she and her boyfriend had moved to a new home. When they first moved in her friend played a prank. He wrote 'boo' on the window using just his finger I think but when she was cooking the steam made it show up and she pantsed herself (always makes me laugh).

Over a period of months they noticed strange things. Just random stuff like the feeling of being watched at first then one evening she and a friend were in the living room. She had a mantlepiece where she kept her house keys. She swears that slowly the keys started to move along the mantlepiece by themselves until they fell off at the opposite end.

Another time her boyfriend was asleep upstairs and he says he was woken by someone shouting in his ear.

In the end my sister decided to get some advice from the local spiritualist church where she was told to get a crucifix, say the Lord's prayer and ask whatever was there to leave. 

She didn't have a crucifix so she made a makeshift one from 2 planks of wood. She placed it in the bath. Then she stood on the landing with my nephew (not sure why she did this whilst my nephew was there?!), said the Lord's prayer and asked the presence/spirit to leave. It all went well no-one possessed her but my nephew with impeccable timing (not sure if he sensed it or if he was just being a toddler) waved and said 'bye bye'. My sister says she's never run out of a house so quickly in her life.


----------



## pompeyvix

beth_terri said:


> My creepy story number 1...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> You lot probably wont find any of my experiences scary or even believe it as theres no proof but trust me im covered in goosebumps thinking of them and they are 100% real.
> 
> The first one is from when I was 15. It was dark outside (eyes are welling up, got a lump in my throat) and there was a group of 6 of us. We had this brilliant plan to visit the old abandoned slaughter house near Sherburn (a near by village)... NOT MY IDEA. To get to it we had to drive to this pretty isolated area (two of the lads with us were older and had cars) then walk down a really long path. All around theres just fields. No houses or anyone for a good few miles.
> 
> So anyway here we are all alone in the darkness approaching this abandoned slaughter house with just moonlight and our phone lights :/
> 
> We climbed over a gate and found ourselves stood right outside. We were all pretty nervous and one of lads asked if we should try go inside?! I immediately said not a chance was I going in there. I was already scared shitless and just wanted to go back to the car. 4 of them decided to go ahead and try to investigate further in. Me and another person stayed right by the gate.
> 
> The other 4 cautiously headed over towards the house, they were no more than 2 meters away from us when all of a sudden there was this almighty fucking scream. (Literally got tears storlling down my face now). It came from what seemed like inside the slaugher house.
> 
> Needless to say the 6 of us jumped over the fence and ran the hell away as fast as humainly possible, got back onto the cars and drove off fast!
> 
> I have never been so scared in my entire life

That is pretty scary! I'd be proper freaked out.


----------



## louandivy

sequeena said:


> This is one of mine - or rather my sister's (15 years older than me) but it's always stuck with me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> When she just had 2 children (boy and girl, both toddlers) she and her boyfriend had moved to a new home. When they first moved in her friend played a prank. He wrote 'boo' on the window using just his finger I think but when she was cooking the steam made it show up and she pantsed herself (always makes me laugh).
> 
> Over a period of months they noticed strange things. Just random stuff like the feeling of being watched at first then one evening she and a friend were in the living room. She had a mantlepiece where she kept her house keys. She swears that slowly the keys started to move along the mantlepiece by themselves until they fell off at the opposite end.
> 
> Another time her boyfriend was asleep upstairs and he says he was woken by someone shouting in his ear.
> 
> In the end my sister decided to get some advice from the local spiritualist church where she was told to get a crucifix, say the Lord's prayer and ask whatever was there to leave.
> 
> She didn't have a crucifix so she made a makeshift one from 2 planks of wood. She placed it in the bath. Then she stood on the landing with my nephew (not sure why she did this whilst my nephew was there?!), said the Lord's prayer and asked the presence/spirit to leave. It all went well no-one possessed her but my nephew with impeccable timing (not sure if he sensed it or if he was just being a toddler) waved and say 'bye bye'. My sister says she's never run out of a house so quickly in her life.

fuck offffffffff


----------



## sequeena

Honest to God. We have talked about it many times in the last 12 years or so and her story never changes. Not sure if there was something there but she seems pretty convinced!


----------



## sequeena

My personal experience


Spoiler
When I was 14/15 I was in bed going to sleep. It was around Christmas as I had shelves next to my bed which I'd decorated with red/orange/green Christmas lights. These lights didn't flicker they just stayed on.

It's always taken me a while to switch off and sleep, this night was no different. I was facing the wall with my back to the rest of the room and for some reason, even with my eyes closed I kept seeing a flashing electric blue light like an ambulance/police car. I got so fed up in the end and thought it was my Christmas lights for some daft reason so I sat up and was just about to reach over to turn the off when I noticed afew feet from my bed an electric blue light. The light wasn't flickering anymore but the light was acting like a shillouette (sp?) and had outlined what looked like 2 people standing next to each other. One taller, one shorter. Inside the outline where 'they' were it was black... but like a black I've never seen before.

It took me a few seconds to come round and realise and when I did I leapt out of bed and put the light on. The figures and the light disappeared instantly.

It was so odd, but I wasn't particularly afraid. I have 2 theories what it could have been. A) my gran and grampa (gran died before I was born, grampa died 3-4 years before this incident). I was extremely close to my grandfather (to the point I named my son after him) and I'd only known him for a few short years before his death as he moved to Cyprus when I was born then came back to the UK when I was around 9. I wrote a letter after he died, a letter I never sent asking him to show me a sign that he was still with me because I missed him so much and needed to know he was there. I think that maybe he came back and brought my gran with him.

Or the other spooky explanation could be this. After the Christmas holidays I went back to school and found out that my friend's mother was blue lighted to hospital that very night with meningitis. I think it's more likely my gran and grampa came to see me, but who knows?

It's never happened again but every now and again I smell parmaviolets (the sweets) and for some odd reason I associate this with my gran. One time at college I spotted a robin bird (when I was with my grampa one he gave me crushed biscuits and told me to hold my hand out patiently. I did and a robin landed there and ate the biscuits. I have always associated this bird with my grandfather and I have never seen a robin apart from those 2 times).

Gosh that was actually quite emotional. My grandfather was amazing I just wish he got to meet to Thomas... but something tells me he was instrumental in getting Thomas here and keeping him safe throughout my horrific pregnancy, his sepsis at 2 weeks old, operation etc.


----------



## Tasha

I liked that story Lou.


----------



## Tasha

Oh and yours Sequeena, l am obviously less jumpy tonight x


----------



## pompeyvix

sequeena said:


> My personal experience
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> When I was 14/15 I was in bed going to sleep. It was around Christmas as I had shelves next to my bed which I'd decorated with red/orange/green Christmas lights. These lights didn't flicker they just stayed on.
> 
> It's always taken me a while to switch off and sleep, this night was no different. I was facing the wall with my back to the rest of the room and for some reason, even with my eyes closed I kept seeing a flashing electric blue light like an ambulance/police car. I got so fed up in the end and thought it was my Christmas lights for some daft reason so I sat up and was just about to reach over to turn the off when I noticed afew feet from my bed an electric blue light. The light wasn't flickering anymore but the light was acting like a shillouette (sp?) and had outlined what looked like 2 people standing next to each other. One taller, one shorter. Inside the outline where 'they' were it was black... but like a black I've never seen before.
> 
> It took me a few seconds to come round and realise and when I did I leapt out of bed and put the light on. The figures and the light disappeared instantly.
> 
> It was so odd, but I wasn't particularly afraid. I have 2 theories what it could have been. A) my gran and grampa (gran died before I was born, grampa died 3-4 years before this incident). I was extremely close to my grandfather (to the point I named my son after him) and I'd only known him for a few short years before his death as he moved to Cyprus when I was born then came back to the UK when I was around 9. I wrote a letter after he died, a letter I never sent asking him to show me a sign that he was still with me because I missed him so much and needed to know he was there. I think that maybe he came back and brought my gran with him.
> 
> Or the other spooky explanation could be this. After the Christmas holidays I went back to school and found out that my friend's mother was blue lighted to hospital that very night with meningitis. I think it's more likely my gran and grampa came to see me, but who knows?
> 
> It's never happened again but every now and again I smell parmaviolets (the sweets) and for some odd reason I associate this with my gran. One time at college I spotted a robin bird (when I was with my grampa one he gave me crushed biscuits and told me to hold my hand out patiently. I did and a robin landed there and ate the biscuits. I have always associated this bird with my grandfather and I have never seen a robin apart from those 2 times).
> 
> Gosh that was actually quite emotional. My grandfather was amazing I just wish he got to meet to Thomas... but something tells me he was instrumental in getting Thomas here and keeping him safe throughout my horrific pregnancy, his sepsis at 2 weeks old, operation etc.

I would like to believe it was your grandfather letting you know he was there, and bringing your grandma too. Even I was quite emotional reading that, it is obvious you were very close to your grandfather :hugs:


----------



## bumpy_j

Ahh these stories are so spooky/cool/scary - thank you for sharing everyone. Paranormal stuff is definitely the scariest. I don't really believe in it but my imagination is pretty vivid. 

I posted a thread ages ago about when I got dragged out of bed in my old house, I still have no idea what it was although a sleep deprived hallucination is the most likely explanation. It's weird that when I look back at it i'm not scared (even though I was fucking petrified at the time) just confused and want to know desperately what it was.


----------



## sequeena

He was a fabulous man, generous with time, love (and money oh how I was spoiled!!).


----------



## sequeena

Oh here's another 'spooky' one I suppose. The day my grampa died I remember well. I don't remember the date but I know it was may as I was sitting my year 6 SATs. My mother got a phonecall and she gave no indication that anything was wrong but I just 'knew' my grampa had died. I didn't think much of it at that point I was only 10/11 and the only man I'd ever known as a father figure had passed away :cry: but isn't that odd? I'm sure most of us have had the 'know who's calling before you answer the phone' moments.


----------



## sequeena

bumpy_j said:


> Ahh these stories are so spooky/cool/scary - thank you for sharing everyone. Paranormal stuff is definitely the scariest. I don't really believe in it but my imagination is pretty vivid.
> 
> I posted a thread ages ago about when I got dragged out of bed in my old house, I still have no idea what it was although a sleep deprived hallucination is the most likely explanation. It's weird that when I look back at it i'm not scared (even though I was fucking petrified at the time) just confused and want to know desperately what it was.

WTF like physically dragged?!


----------



## beth_terri

Another one. This one isnt really scary just wierd. 


Spoiler
My uncles mum and dad own a gorgeous B&B in wales. It used to be his dads house as a child. His mum has apparently seen a ghost in there several times and 100% believes they have a ghost living there. 

Anyway me, my mum and dad, brother, grandma, auntie, uncle and two cousins went to stay maybe 6/7 years ago. I think I was 14/15. Me and my two cousins had the middle top bedroom. Literally right at the top of the house up 4 flights of stairs. It had a door either side of the room. One leading to a hall which led to the other guest rooms, and the other leading straight into another bedroom. Theres one window to the room and from the window you can see the garden. 

Well on this particular day we were having a bbq. Me and my two cousins were up in our bedroom just chatting, reading magazines etc. Everyone else was in the garden that we could see from our bedroom. 

We heard a knock. But thought nothing of it. Then we heard it again. It was a definite knock on the door which led straight into the other bedroom. One of my cousins said come in. No answer. So thinking it was probably someone messing about we carried on chatting away. Then there was the knock again. It was three proper knocks like when you knock on someones front door. So I said 'who isit'. No reply but the knock again. So my cousin went and opened the door. But there was no one there. I looked straight out of the window to see who was missing thinking it was someone playing tricks on us but they were all sat outside still and there was no chance any one could have ran down four flights of stairs and got back outside that fast. :/ so who was knocking on the door? 
WIERD!!


----------



## bumpy_j

sequeena said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> Ahh these stories are so spooky/cool/scary - thank you for sharing everyone. Paranormal stuff is definitely the scariest. I don't really believe in it but my imagination is pretty vivid.
> 
> I posted a thread ages ago about when I got dragged out of bed in my old house, I still have no idea what it was although a sleep deprived hallucination is the most likely explanation. It's weird that when I look back at it i'm not scared (even though I was fucking petrified at the time) just confused and want to know desperately what it was.
> 
> WTF like physically dragged?!Click to expand...

I think so, can I post the thread if it's GS?


----------



## sequeena

beth_terri said:


> Another one. This one isnt really scary just wierd.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> My uncles mum and dad own a gorgeous B&B in wales. It used to be his dads house as a child. His mum has apparently seen a ghost in there several times and 100% believes they have a ghost living there.
> 
> Anyway me, my mum and dad, brother, grandma, auntie, uncle and two cousins went to stay maybe 6/7 years ago. I think I was 14/15. Me and my two cousins had the middle top bedroom. Literally right at the top of the house up 4 flights of stairs. It had a door either side of the room. One leading to a hall which led to the other guest rooms, and the other leading straight into another bedroom. Theres one window to the room and from the window you can see the garden.
> 
> Well on this particular day we were having a bbq. Me and my two cousins were up in our bedroom just chatting, reading magazines etc. Everyone else was in the garden that we could see from our bedroom.
> 
> We heard a knock. But thought nothing of it. Then we heard it again. It was a definite knock on the door which led straight into the other bedroom. One of my cousins said come in. No answer. So thinking it was probably someone messing about we carried on chatting away. Then there was the knock again. It was three proper knocks like when you knock on someones front door. So I said 'who isit'. No reply but the knock again. So my cousin went and opened the door. But there was no one there. I looked straight out of the window to see who was missing thinking it was someone playing tricks on us but they were all sat outside still and there was no chance any one could have ran down four flights of stairs and got back outside that fast. :/ so who was knocking on the door?
> WIERD!!

Ah!! That is creepy :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

bumpy_j said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> Ahh these stories are so spooky/cool/scary - thank you for sharing everyone. Paranormal stuff is definitely the scariest. I don't really believe in it but my imagination is pretty vivid.
> 
> I posted a thread ages ago about when I got dragged out of bed in my old house, I still have no idea what it was although a sleep deprived hallucination is the most likely explanation. It's weird that when I look back at it i'm not scared (even though I was fucking petrified at the time) just confused and want to know desperately what it was.
> 
> WTF like physically dragged?!Click to expand...
> 
> I think so, can I post the thread if it's GS?Click to expand...

I should imagine so... maybe just copy and paste just incase? x


----------



## bumpy_j

Just a disclaimer, it's quite disturbing and it makes me sound batshit insane.



Spoiler
hi, since a few paranormal threads have started popping up recently I recently remembered something that happened to me 2 years or so ago a couple of weeks after reading festival. It was one of the most terrifying experiences of my life and I KNOW I was awake as I was pinching myself and saying 'Jess REMEMBER that this is real and not a dream'. My old house was always a little spooky - stuff always went missing and turned up in the same obvious place that i'd look hundreds of times and I'd always hear footsteps around the house but as I was kind of a non believer of ghosts I dismissed this experience as a hallucination. I am probably going to sound insane and I haven't told many people about it. Anyway from what I remember it went like this:

I was lying in bed at something like 4am and suddenly someone grabbed me, started whispering in my ear along the lines of them going to rape me. Then I felt a hand try and force it's way down my bottoms and I thrashed around and pulled the covers away and noone was there. I think this happened a couple of times but i'm not entirely sure. Then I got dragged or pushed out of bed and spun around incredibly fast, like so fast that I wouldn't be able to do it myself if I wanted to. I was launched back onto the bed and it was over. I started crying and pinching myself completely paralyzed by the shock. 


My windows were open and these helicopters were flying ahead, but they were so loud that they were almost deafening but I was too scared to move and couldn't close my windows so I was just covering my ears but the sound was still so loud and nothing that I could do was making it go any quieter or even muffle it slightly. I literally thought the world had ended I was so scared. It felt like it went on forever before it eventually stopped. That's about all I remember, I saw a neighbour turn the light on in the house opposite when the helicopters went mad which made me think that it was real but the next day none of my family knew what I was on about and I mean if that had actually happened there was no-way anyone could've slept through it because the noise level was unbearable. Nothing like this has happened to me since...

So that's my story, I sound completely mental now probably and it sounds far fetched but I swear it genuinely happened. What do you make of it? Horrible poltergeist or weird delusion?


----------



## beth_terri

bumpy_j said:


> Just a disclaimer, it's quite disturbing and it makes me sound batshit insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> hi, since a few paranormal threads have started popping up recently I recently remembered something that happened to me 2 years or so ago a couple of weeks after reading festival. It was one of the most terrifying experiences of my life and I KNOW I was awake as I was pinching myself and saying 'Jess REMEMBER that this is real and not a dream'. My old house was always a little spooky - stuff always went missing and turned up in the same obvious place that i'd look hundreds of times and I'd always hear footsteps around the house but as I was kind of a non believer of ghosts I dismissed this experience as a hallucination. I am probably going to sound insane and I haven't told many people about it. Anyway from what I remember it went like this:
> 
> I was lying in bed at something like 4am and suddenly someone grabbed me, started whispering in my ear along the lines of them going to rape me. Then I felt a hand try and force it's way down my bottoms and I thrashed around and pulled the covers away and noone was there. I think this happened a couple of times but i'm not entirely sure. Then I got dragged or pushed out of bed and spun around incredibly fast, like so fast that I wouldn't be able to do it myself if I wanted to. I was launched back onto the bed and it was over. I started crying and pinching myself completely paralyzed by the shock.
> 
> 
> My windows were open and these helicopters were flying ahead, but they were so loud that they were almost deafening but I was too scared to move and couldn't close my windows so I was just covering my ears but the sound was still so loud and nothing that I could do was making it go any quieter or even muffle it slightly. I literally thought the world had ended I was so scared. It felt like it went on forever before it eventually stopped. That's about all I remember, I saw a neighbour turn the light on in the house opposite when the helicopters went mad which made me think that it was real but the next day none of my family knew what I was on about and I mean if that had actually happened there was no-way anyone could've slept through it because the noise level was unbearable. Nothing like this has happened to me since...
> 
> So that's my story, I sound completely mental now probably and it sounds far fetched but I swear it genuinely happened. What do you make of it? Horrible poltergeist or weird delusion?

God knows but it's fucking scary :/


----------



## sequeena

EEK that's absolutely terrifying!! Who knows what happened, I'm inclined to think maybe someone was there and you were so scared you didn't click on? Especially if there were helicopters (I'm thinking police ones). EEEK that's freaking me out now poor you :(


----------



## louandivy

Loving reading these personal experiences! Jess that is terrifying, poor you :( Are you sure it wasn't just a reaaaallly vivid dream, maybe similar to sleep paralysis?


----------



## pompeyvix

That sounds beyond terrifying bumyp_j ...... just awful!

With the window open and the helicopters flying, it makes me think someone came in your room.

How awful for you :hugs:


----------



## LeoLeah77

Oh my god! That is so scary! Poor you :( did you live there alone? I would have moved out the next bloody day lol, no way would I be going to bed there again. Defo sounds like an evil spirit to me.


----------



## Unexpected212

I get sleep paralysis and I have a lot of weird stuff like that happen that feels SO real but obviously isn't.

I read the cracked articles about the islands and curses and stuff, they were amazing!!

All these spooky stories are great too :)

I've spent like 2 hours reading all the articles, links, stories and watching all the videos and I think I'm scarred for life. I was up last night reading creepy pastas lol.


----------



## bumpy_j

I think sleep paralysis sounds like the most logical option but I was physically pinching myself and remember feeling it vividly - I wish I didn't now because I would've just dismissed it as a dream.


----------



## LeoLeah77

pompeyvix said:


> That sounds beyond terrifying bumyp_j ...... just awful!
> 
> With the window open and the helicopters flying, it makes me think someone came in your room.
> 
> How awful for you :hugs:

Ahh that's true. Did you notice anyone? Surely you'd have noticed someone in your bedroom? You'd have seen them get away too...


----------



## pompeyvix

Has anyone heard of a time slip? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_slip

I find it very odd and freaky!


----------



## Unexpected212

Maybe you WERE pinching yourself so you could feel it but it wasn't all happening like a mixture of reality and dreams. I remember with sleep paralysis I've felt actual pain of stuff happening or it's felt 100% real like I've thought i've got up ,gone downstairs etc and I havent. Its the worst thing ever!


----------



## bumpy_j

I've never actually considered that, although I think I would have seen someone if it was? The spinning round from what I remember was really unnaturally fast. And I was upstairs so I dunno if that's even possible without a ladder.


----------



## bumpy_j

LeoLeah77 said:


> Oh my god! That is so scary! Poor you :( did you live there alone? I would have moved out the next bloody day lol, no way would I be going to bed there again. Defo sounds like an evil spirit to me.

Noo I lived with my dad and his girlfriend, I think I would have ran out the house too otherwise ergh. I can't ever imagine living alone.


----------



## Unexpected212

I never believed in ghosts. but this story below REALLY happened to me and ever since then I've been more open minded


Spoiler
When we first moved into my parents house about 12 years ago my Dad was still working where we'd moved from and it was just me, my mum and my sister who was 4 at the time. 

One night I was lying in bed when I heard someone open my door, walk around like they were looking for something and then I felt them stand over my bed and I could hear them breathing and they stayed like that for a while. I refused to look because I was too scared as I was only 11!

The next morning I went downstairs and my mum says to me WITHOUT me saying anything.

'I had the creepiest experience last night. You know I always have my door open and keep the hall light on? Well something woke me up and I looked through my door and something was blocking the hall light, it looked like a man in a jacket who was REALLY tall and then it looked like he went into your room'

I told her what I'd sensed and she was REALLY freaked out. We later found out a few people on our street have had creepy stuff happen and the farmer that owned the land that was then built on killed himself and that he used to walk around in a raincoat like the one my mum swore the guy was wearing. She didn't even think of a ghost. She panicked and thought it was someone breaking in and decided to stay quiet so that hopefully they would take what they wanted and leave without hurting us. But nothing was missing.


----------



## bumpy_j

Unexpected212 said:


> Maybe you WERE pinching yourself so you could feel it but it wasn't all happening like a mixture of reality and dreams. I remember with sleep paralysis I've felt actual pain of stuff happening or it's felt 100% real like I've thought i've got up ,gone downstairs etc and I havent. Its the worst thing ever!

Sounds like the most likely thing yeah :thumbup: thanks!


----------



## Unexpected212

One more creepy story from my life! I never saw anything but it still creeped me out big style.


Spoiler
I used to work in the kitchen of an old peoples home when I was 16 as a part time job. One of the residents there used to say she could see children dancing and singing outside and I just wrote it off as being old and a bit senile. Another old man used to say 'why are there children playing in my room?' Again, I wrote it off

That is until I found out 2 young children died in a fire in the building that was used as the old peoples home. obviously a lot of it was rebuilt and there were bits added on but STILL eugh, creepy.


----------



## Unexpected212

bumpy_j said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe you WERE pinching yourself so you could feel it but it wasn't all happening like a mixture of reality and dreams. I remember with sleep paralysis I've felt actual pain of stuff happening or it's felt 100% real like I've thought i've got up ,gone downstairs etc and I havent. Its the worst thing ever!
> 
> Sounds like the most likely thing yeah :thumbup: thanks!Click to expand...

I may be wrong I'm just trying to make you feel better!! But I know that in my sleep paralysis it always feels real.


----------



## bookworm0901

I have a few personal experiences from my dad. Not scary, just interesting but I'll put it in a spoiler for the wimps! :) (wait, why are wimps still reading this thread?!?! :haha:)

My dad has always had something like a "6th sense". Nothing too major, but he has had several strange experiences where he just "knew" something. He also has had really weird dreams that "come true" but I don't know the full details, he's a pretty private person. The most recent incident is probably the creepiest and it happened just a few weeks ago!


Spoiler
When I was about 2, my family was staying in this old trailer temporarily. It was rundown and in the middle of winter and the pipes had frozen. My dad was underneath the trailer trying to fix the pipes, when he had this overwhelming feeling like something was wrong. He came out from under the trailer and told my mom- "I have to call my dad". My dad started frantically calling his family, trying to find his dad, and he received the news that my grandpa had literally just passed away and the moment he passed was probably the moment my dad was under the trailer and had gotten the weird feeling. :(

The next time something similar happened, I'm not sure what my parents were doing at the time but my dad told my mom he needed to call his aunt, he felt like something was wrong. He hadn't spoken to this aunt in years. She didn't answer her home number, so he actually started calling hospitals looking for her. He finally found her at a hospital and she also had just passed away.

This one is odd, but when I was 16, I was secretly smoking cigarettes lol. My parents would have freaked out if they knew, but I did it all the time by any means necessary- climbing out of windows and climbing back in after my smoke, etc. :dohh: Well, my family was on vacation and I had spent the entire vacation sneaking away for my smokes. One morning after we had just woken up, my dad came up to me and my sister and said "I had a dream last night that one of you girls is smoking." He turned to my sister and said "Brittany, are you smoking?" She wasn't and of course, denied it. He NEVER asked me. I'm not sure if it's because he knew it was me and just didn't want to know, or if he didn't believe his dream but I was so shocked. My parents caught me a few months later. :dohh:

Okay, sorry this is so long, here is the recent and creepiest one. A couple of years ago, my dad used one of those "family tree" sites to find out about his family history and he came across a 97 year old relative that lived in the same town as his mother. He went to meet her in person and developed this relationship with her but they didn't keep in touch too often. A few weeks ago, he decided to call her one evening. He went to his address book, and her name wasn't there. He was really confused because he is pretty organized about writing everything in his address book and that is how he has always contacted her. He spent the evening searching for her number, gave up and went to bed. The next morning, it was still bugging him that her number was gone, and he looked into his address book again and there was her name, just like it had always been there. Shocked, he called her number and her son answered. He told my dad that his mom had just been taken away, having passed away in the middle of the night.


----------



## pompeyvix

bookworm0901 said:


> I have a few personal experiences from my dad. Not scary, just interesting but I'll put it in a spoiler for the wimps! :) (wait, why are wimps still reading this thread?!?! :haha:)
> 
> My dad has always had something like a "6th sense". Nothing too major, but he has had several strange experiences where he just "knew" something. He also has had really weird dreams that "come true" but I don't know the full details, he's a pretty private person. The most recent incident is probably the creepiest and it happened just a few weeks ago!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> When I was about 2, my family was staying in this old trailer temporarily. It was rundown and in the middle of winter and the pipes had frozen. My dad was underneath the trailer trying to fix the pipes, when he had this overwhelming feeling like something was wrong. He came out from under the trailer and told my mom- "I have to call my dad". My dad started frantically calling his family, trying to find his dad, and he received the news that my grandpa had literally just passed away and the moment he passed was probably the moment my dad was under the trailer and had gotten the weird feeling. :(
> 
> The next time something similar happened, I'm not sure what my parents were doing at the time but my dad told my mom he needed to call his aunt, he felt like something was wrong. He hadn't spoken to this aunt in years. She didn't answer her home number, so he actually started calling hospitals looking for her. He finally found her at a hospital and she also had just passed away.
> 
> This one is odd, but when I was 16, I was secretly smoking cigarettes lol. My parents would have freaked out if they knew, but I did it all the time by any means necessary- climbing out of windows and climbing back in after my smoke, etc. :dohh: Well, my family was on vacation and I had spent the entire vacation sneaking away for my smokes. One morning after we had just woken up, my dad came up to me and my sister and said "I had a dream last night that one of you girls is smoking." He turned to my sister and said "Brittany, are you smoking?" She wasn't and of course, denied it. He NEVER asked me. I'm not sure if it's because he knew it was me and just didn't want to know, or if he didn't believe his dream but I was so shocked. My parents caught me a few months later. :dohh:
> 
> Okay, sorry this is so long, here is the recent and creepiest one. A couple of years ago, my dad used one of those "family tree" sites to find out about his family history and he came across a 97 year old relative that lived in the same town as his mother. He went to meet her in person and developed this relationship with her but they didn't keep in touch too often. A few weeks ago, he decided to call her one evening. He went to his address book, and her name wasn't there. He was really confused because he is pretty organized about writing everything in his address book and that is how he has always contacted her. He spent the evening searching for her number, gave up and went to bed. The next morning, it was still bugging him that her number was gone, and he looked into his address book again and there was her name, just like it had always been there. Shocked, he called her number and her son answered. He told my dad that his mom had just been taken away, having passed away in the middle of the night.

Very odd. Definitely seems like your dad has a 6th sense or something.


----------



## bumpy_j

Wow that was such an interesting read, thankyou for sharing :) That last one was crazy!


----------



## bumpy_j

Unexpected212 said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe you WERE pinching yourself so you could feel it but it wasn't all happening like a mixture of reality and dreams. I remember with sleep paralysis I've felt actual pain of stuff happening or it's felt 100% real like I've thought i've got up ,gone downstairs etc and I havent. Its the worst thing ever!
> 
> Sounds like the most likely thing yeah :thumbup: thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> I may be wrong I'm just trying to make you feel better!! But I know that in my sleep paralysis it always feels real.Click to expand...

Heheh by likely I mean one that doesn't make me feel like the highest weirdo/stalked by demons/bed sharing with fugatives. Thanks for your replies guys :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I have no idea why the babies been asleep since 10pm and I'm still up at 1.31am reading these

https://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet


----------



## sequeena

Unexpected212 said:


> I have no idea why the babies been asleep since 10pm and I'm still up at 1.31am reading these
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet

I'm reading the no sleep portion of the website (whilst drooling over stuff on foodgawker) :haha:


----------



## Unexpected212

Every time I hear a noise I'm jumping out of my skin. AHH. And it's SO windy outside theres a lot of noise :/


----------



## Unexpected212

This serves me right really. Was just sat up reading scary stories on that website and all of a sudden I hear a bang and it goes darker outside the bedroom door. We always keep the bathroom light on.

I woke up my OH and got him to go check and it was just one of the bulbs blowing. NOT a good time to blow and scare the crap out of me bulb :(


----------



## jessicatunnel

F***, these stories are scary! Bumpy_j! I think yours scared me the most. It reminded me of the movie paranormal activity (the first one) where the girl like gets dragged out of her bed. *shudders*

I have a few stories. They're not really scary, just a bit odd and only one happened to me, the rest to my dad.


Spoiler
My dad used to have this house (the house I grew up in), and a lot of weird things happened while we were there. The first thing that ever happened was my older sister, by three years, said that every night as she was drifting off to sleep she would hear 50's music playing. She got up and investigated but it would stop. That was just weird. :shrug: Then one night me and my older brother kept going between our rooms just hanging out. I was in my room and I opened the door to the hallway because I was about to go to my brother's room. Well as soon as I opened the door I saw a man standing outside of my brother's door. Scared the living hell out of me and I slammed my door and locked it immediately. My brother tried to get in but I kept telling him to go into his room, there was someone in the hall! 
Then my dad always heard weird things. He said he would hear footsteps walking around his room at night. And a few times he heard whispers in his ear at night. And he heard something like someone tapping on his pillow at night. Then one day I was hanging out at a friends house, I was about 15 at the time. He calls me while I'm over there and asks if I came home just now (my friend only lived a few blocks away). I said no, I've been at Corbin's (my friend). He goes quiet for like AGES and I asked why, what's up? And he said nothing and hung up. I got home about two hours later and asked why he was so weird on the phone. He said he was using the restroom when he heard footsteps in the hallway, he thought it was me so didn't think anything of it. Then he heard MY bedroom door open and close really loudly. He then finished and went to my room. When he opened the door nobody was in there. But my flat iron was left on and was smoking! He said he was a bit frightened but also grateful because whatever it was that made all that noise had kind of warned him that my flat iron was on, and if he didn't see it, it would not have been good!


----------



## bumpy_j

pompeyvix said:


> Has anyone heard of a time slip?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_slip
> 
> I find it very odd and freaky!

No but im going to look it up more now, that's so cool!


----------



## xSin

who knew this thread took so many strange turns!! lol its quarter to two in the morning and I just read all 52 pages! 

I think this thread has subliminal messaging, just can't tell if its about bridges, dolls or British colonies LOL

great thread :D 

p.s. Staralfur you're welcome to come see the doll anytime, but with that said, I will not EVER go explore Riverview. I think its creepy as fuck that they have a graveyard right behind the daycare there.


----------



## Unexpected212

How do you live with that doll? You are a brave brave lady.

The bridge one creeped me out because it's not too far from where I live.


----------



## smallpeanut

I have no idea how to do a spoiler..

But this isn't that scary :) I don't believe in ghosts. I don't see how it's possible. However in our old house (tiny 2 bed cottage, very very very old) it was about midday and me and oh we're watching tv and chatting on the sofa. We kept hearing a tick.... Tick... Tick... Like something in the room was hitting something. So I looked towards the door and saw the dogs lead which we hung from a hook on the wall was swinging away from the wall and hitting it on its return. It kept going until I grabbed it and let it go. It didn't do it anymore.

Me and my oh searched for every logical explanation but we couldn't find one. There was no draft, all doors and windows were shut. It was swinging abnormally for a bit of wind anyway.

Anyway we decided, to stop ourselves being scared silly, that we had a lovely ghost dog who wanted a walk so we called him patch and invited him for a walk every time we took ours out lol :)


----------



## louandivy

https://www.thisman.org/


----------



## Unexpected212

That Thisman link just gave me mega chills. I've never dreamed about him but I probably will now wah :(

You know how people say you should never see yourself in a dream or it means something bad? I always see myself in mirrors in dreams :/


----------



## Tasha

That is weird Lou x


----------



## admiral765

FFS I KNOW that I am the BIGGEST wimp ever and now I have to admit that I am an ABSOLUTE DINGBAT for knowing this but choosing to still read this F**KED up thread!!!!!!! Argh I could cry! I don't like this thread! Lol! 
Actually OP the original thread you started was very interesting, now I'm going to look back to find the person responsible for twisting it into another subject which will result in even more sleepless nights than I already have and on that note, I'm sure my OH will want to know who is responsible as he is going to suffer from checking the house over and over! Lol!
Oh who am I kidding, it's my own stupid fault! Lol!


----------



## LoraLoo

I read this whole thread last night. Before bed I went to the loo and as i passed my 3 year olds bedroom her door was ajar, and even Minnie and Daisy sat on the bed looked sinister :haha: They were just staring at me, ran past quickly :dohh:


----------



## Missy86

admiral765 said:


> FFS I KNOW that I am the BIGGEST wimp ever and now I have to admit that I am an ABSOLUTE DINGBAT for knowing this but choosing to still read this F**KED up thread!!!!!!! Argh I could cry! I don't like this thread! Lol!
> Actually OP the original thread you started was very interesting, now I'm going to look back to find the person responsible for twisting it into another subject which will result in even more sleepless nights than I already have and on that note, I'm sure my OH will want to know who is responsible as he is going to suffer from checking the house over and over! Lol!
> Oh who am I kidding, it's my own stupid fault! Lol!

I blame bumpy :haha:


----------



## Tasha

LoraLoo said:


> I read this whole thread last night. Before bed I went to the loo and as i passed my 3 year olds bedroom her door was ajar, and even Minnie and Daisy sat on the bed looked sinister :haha: They were just staring at me, ran past quickly :dohh:

Hahaha. 

I was jumpy again last night. It was 12.10am, just falling asleep and an app on the ipad went off, it was Homer Simpson saying something but that didnt stop me screaming :haha:


----------



## Keyval

louandivy said:


> this one scared the crap out of me last night
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1c1eh9/turkish_online_casino_and_something_way_too_crazy/

Just read this soooooo scary . And it's day time hah


----------



## MrsButterfly

Oh i felt oh so brave yesterday in the day reading all the stories and thinking "huh, they're not even too scary". Come night time, every time I shut my eyes I saw bonkers pirates screaming their heads off, scary bridges, and sleep deprived maniacs. Oh, and little ladies creeping out of closets. Don't think I'll be reading the latest installments...

Does anyone else get freaked out at night when you're walking in a dark room, you feel fine, then suddenly freak yourself out and then literally sprint into bed?? I nearly woke lo up last night charging up the stairs to bed after turning all the lights off downstairs and having a mini freak out!

This thread is not good for my health :haha:


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm still really scared and it's daytime...and I'm still reading this stuff. I even linked my mum to a load of it and now I think she hates me lol!


----------



## RoxieHart

Noooooooo!!!!! I fell asleep last night lol, I missed all this last night !!!! Re reading now! Will post my scary stories tonight! NO FALLING ASLEEP ROXIE!!! ... I find it funny how my post has changed into all of this lol


----------



## Keyval

Iv no scary stories . I feel boring hah. Maybe I should count myself lucky though .


----------



## admiral765

Missy86 said:


> admiral765 said:
> 
> 
> FFS I KNOW that I am the BIGGEST wimp ever and now I have to admit that I am an ABSOLUTE DINGBAT for knowing this but choosing to still read this F**KED up thread!!!!!!! Argh I could cry! I don't like this thread! Lol!
> Actually OP the original thread you started was very interesting, now I'm going to look back to find the person responsible for twisting it into another subject which will result in even more sleepless nights than I already have and on that note, I'm sure my OH will want to know who is responsible as he is going to suffer from checking the house over and over! Lol!
> Oh who am I kidding, it's my own stupid fault! Lol!
> 
> I blame bumpy :haha:Click to expand...

After careful review, I'm with you on blaming bumpy....... And everyone else that posted scary stuff! Whilst I appreciate that some used the 'spoiler' its just too tempting! Lol! Xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

4am in my LO's room this morning I started thinking of slenderman. No more sleep ever.

Thank you ladies of this thread! :haha:

I used to be a real toughnut til I watched Saw and had a nightmare that woke me up screaming, ever since I am a total wuss just in case I have another nightmare like that.


----------



## daneuse27

Me too! Last night, I didnt think the stories were scary at all. Then when it was dark, all I could think about was that possessed doll that someone believes they have. Freaked me right out!

OH gosh... the Saw movies. They aren't creepy really, but they're very disturbing. I watched all 7 of them just before I got pregnant. I'm forever scarred by some of the torture methods I saw, especially the very last one of # 7. :nope: Don't think Ill ever get over it. lol.


----------



## BintUmmi

ahh I love this thread! I have been reading it the past few nights but only reading links during the day time LOL!

(and I know I'm about a million pages late but I'm another West Londoner too!)


----------



## RoxieHart

BintUmmi said:


> ahh I love this thread! I have been reading it the past few nights but only reading links during the day time LOL!
> 
> (and I know I'm about a million pages late but I'm another West Londoner too!)

Hellooo! For some reason I just assumed hardly anyone else from London was on b&b ?! Lol xx


----------



## sequeena

I am the Slender Man thing. Been watching vids on youtube!! Someone made a 'lost tapes' type thing and it's cool :D


----------



## staralfur

xSin said:


> p.s. Staralfur you're welcome to come see the doll anytime, but with that said, I will not EVER go explore Riverview. I think its creepy as fuck that they have a graveyard right behind the daycare there.

Haha yay!!! 

Everything about Riverview is creepy and amazing! I drive past it almost every day and it never stops being fascinating. I'm trying to talk my OH into walking around it with me but he seems to think you're not allowed in the grounds just to look around. :(


----------



## bumpy_j

whats Riverview? maybe I missed something on this thread?


----------



## Missy86

I have never had a dream with that bloke in it, but I bet I will tonight


----------



## Blizzard

Riverview mental hospital? Tell us about it? x


----------



## staralfur

It's a huge mental hospital housing the criminally insane...there are tons of different buildings and most of them are abandoned. 

There's one in particular called West Lawn that used to keep the 300 most dangerous men in North America. It is especially creepy and said to be haunted (bells going off, security guards hearing people wandering around upstairs on floors that are completely shut off, screaming that sounds like it's coming from the walls, etc.) 

Apparently people that go in to photograph it refuse to go into certain rooms because the energy is SO bad in some of them.


----------



## RoxieHart

staralfur said:


> It's a huge mental hospital housing the criminally insane...there are tons of different buildings and most of them are abandoned.
> 
> There's one in particular called West Lawn that used to keep the 300 most dangerous men in North America. It is especially creepy and said to be haunted (bells going off, security guards hearing people wandering around upstairs on floors that are completely shut off, screaming that sounds like it's coming from the walls, etc.)
> 
> Apparently people that go in to photograph it refuse to go into certain rooms because the energy is SO bad in some of them.

That sounds messed up !!


----------



## staralfur

Oh and what xSin was talking about, they put a daycare there...I'm not totally sure why, I think I read once that it was to make the grounds more inviting to the public or something along those lines, and I guess they put it right beside the huge cemetery where the dead patients are buried. Nice one!


----------



## bumpy_j

Thanks for that, going to look it up a bit more I think :thumbup:

I just found a website dedicated to buying haunted dolls, is it bad that i'm slightly tempted to get one just to see? Ahh I know I'd be so scared of it though!


----------



## bumpy_j

Ahh while I was googling I found yet another cracked article, everything I do leads me back to cracked! 

https://www.cracked.com/article_19510_the-7-most-questionable-haunted-items-ebay.html

The 7 Most Questionable 'Haunted' Items on eBay


----------



## staralfur

The clan of elf ghosts sounds freaking adorable.


----------



## beth_terri

I hate the saw films too. They're not scary as such just horribly disturbing!! 

Off to have a look at these haunted items :/ xx


----------



## sequeena

Here's something to bring us back to earth a bit, been decorating the boy's room :rofl:

P.S I'm still watching marble hornet (the slender man vids) on youtube, do it!! I've shit my pants a few times I'm running out of clean knickers :haha:
 



Attached Files:







535922_10201324488299384_978743167_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Keyval

sequeena said:


> Here's something to bring us back to earth a bit, been decorating the boy's room :rofl:
> 
> P.S I'm still watching marble hornet (the slender man vids) on youtube, do it!! I've shit my pants a few times I'm running out of clean knickers :haha:

You have me watching it now aaaaaaah I'm freaked out haha


----------



## sequeena

Keyval said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Here's something to bring us back to earth a bit, been decorating the boy's room :rofl:
> 
> P.S I'm still watching marble hornet (the slender man vids) on youtube, do it!! I've shit my pants a few times I'm running out of clean knickers :haha:
> 
> You have me watching it now aaaaaaah I'm freaked out hahaClick to expand...

If you type in totheark on youtube there are more vids. They're in response to the marble hornet vids (you'll get what I mean after you watch entry 19)


----------



## RoxieHart

bumpy_j said:


> Ahh while I was googling I found yet another cracked article, everything I do leads me back to cracked!
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_19510_the-7-most-questionable-haunted-items-ebay.html
> 
> The 7 Most Questionable 'Haunted' Items on eBay

This is freaky shiz !!


----------



## beth_terri

What are these videos your watching?? I darent look without knowing xx


----------



## Blizzard

https://www.abandoned-britain.com/photos.html

Abandoned places in? Always freak me out. These are in Britain and they fuel the scary imagination.

Also abandoned insane asylums!

www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/most-incredible-abandoned-mental-asylums/


----------



## Tasha

I wanna go to Riverview.


----------



## sequeena

beth_terri said:


> What are these videos your watching?? I darent look without knowing xx

They're about slender man. A sort of 'meme' that started with a photoshopped photo os a creepy tall bloke who stalks children and it just went from there. Some people decided to make a video blog series about it. The story is they're film students and 1 of the friends is stalked by slender man. He disappears, another friend finds the tapes, goes through them, investigates and so on. Creepy but pretty good :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Loved the abandoned mental homes link...some of those buildings are amazing on the outside but you couldn't pay me any amount to get me in one of them! Too much bad juju!


----------



## Keyval

Just put LO to bed and the music from her mobile seems more sinister than usual tonight . Another night going to bed scared hah


----------



## sequeena

Keyval said:


> Just put LO to bed and the music from her mobile seems more sinister than usual tonight . Another night going to bed scared hah

:rofl: overactive imagination!!

Surprisingly I've not had any bad dreams since I got involved with this thread. Wonder if I'll dream about 'This Man' tonight.


----------



## RoxieHart

Blizzard said:


> https://www.abandoned-britain.com/photos.html
> 
> Abandoned places in? Always freak me out. These are in Britain and they fuel the scary imagination.
> 
> Also abandoned insane asylums!
> 
> www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/most-incredible-abandoned-mental-asylums/

Those photos are horribly beautiful! Why do I all of a sudden want to go and explore these places. ?? Lol


----------



## Keyval

sequeena said:


> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> Just put LO to bed and the music from her mobile seems more sinister than usual tonight . Another night going to bed scared hah
> 
> :rofl: overactive imagination!!
> 
> Surprisingly I've not had any bad dreams since I got involved with this thread. Wonder if I'll dream about 'This Man' tonight.Click to expand...

I kept looking out into the hall when I was putting her down thinking I was gonna see the slender man haha . He's so creepy looking .


----------



## Unexpected212

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4889231/Murder-scene-on-Google-maps.html

Well freaky! person caught with a body on google maps :/


----------



## sequeena

Keyval said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> Just put LO to bed and the music from her mobile seems more sinister than usual tonight . Another night going to bed scared hah
> 
> :rofl: overactive imagination!!
> 
> Surprisingly I've not had any bad dreams since I got involved with this thread. Wonder if I'll dream about 'This Man' tonight.Click to expand...
> 
> I kept looking out into the hall when I was putting her down thinking I was gonna see the slender man haha . He's so creepy looking .Click to expand...

Wait until you see masky ;)


----------



## sequeena

Unexpected212 said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4889231/Murder-scene-on-Google-maps.html
> 
> Well freaky! person caught with a body on google maps :/

Looks like there were 2 bodies and 1 has already been chucked into the water!


----------



## Unexpected212

I know very freaky


----------



## josephine3

running away from this thread...


----------



## beth_terri

Ugh!! 

Ot but Someone was murdered in my town (Scarborough) on Friday night :(. I know people get murdered often but not round here. Very sad.

Edit: Saturday night sorry not Friday.


----------



## sequeena

beth_terri said:


> Ugh!!
> 
> Ot but Someone was murdered in my town (Scarborough) on Friday night :(. I know people get murdered often but not round here. Very sad.

My step brother was murdered back when there was the string of stabbings in 2008. You just never think it happens to your family. He stepped in on a man and woman (couple) fighting and paid the ultimate price.


----------



## Nut_Shake

It kind of looks like someone is fishing? The shadow in the water shows someone standing facing into the water, can't see a body shape on the floor? The marks just look like water. Looks more kinda brown than red, like the colour the wood would go when wet. Will just keep telling myself that anyway, far less scary!


----------



## pompeyvix

staralfur said:


> It's a huge mental hospital housing the criminally insane...there are tons of different buildings and most of them are abandoned.
> 
> There's one in particular called West Lawn that used to keep the 300 most dangerous men in North America. It is especially creepy and said to be haunted (bells going off, security guards hearing people wandering around upstairs on floors that are completely shut off, screaming that sounds like it's coming from the walls, etc.)
> 
> Apparently people that go in to photograph it refuse to go into certain rooms because the energy is SO bad in some of them.

Urgh, sounds totally awful :(


----------



## Unexpected212

I can see the man leaning against the railing and he looks like he's holding something, then the person curled up on the floor at his feet you can see the feet poking out like it's under a blanket or something. EW. Scary.


----------



## louandivy

sequeena said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> Ugh!!
> 
> Ot but Someone was murdered in my town (Scarborough) on Friday night :(. I know people get murdered often but not round here. Very sad.
> 
> My step brother was murdered back when there was the string of stabbings in 2008. You just never think it happens to your family. He stepped in on a man and woman (couple) fighting and paid the ultimate price.Click to expand...

Omg that is horrible im so sorry :nope: it is difficult enough to deal with grief but I can't imagine coping with coming to terms with murder :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I love the Sun link.


----------



## RoxieHart

Unexpected212 said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4889231/Murder-scene-on-Google-maps.html
> 
> Well freaky! person caught with a body on google maps :/

Oh my god !!!!


----------



## Missy86

I don't think that's blood, it's water


----------



## sequeena

louandivy said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> Ugh!!
> 
> Ot but Someone was murdered in my town (Scarborough) on Friday night :(. I know people get murdered often but not round here. Very sad.
> 
> My step brother was murdered back when there was the string of stabbings in 2008. You just never think it happens to your family. He stepped in on a man and woman (couple) fighting and paid the ultimate price.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg that is horrible im so sorry :nope: it is difficult enough to deal with grief but I can't imagine coping with coming to terms with murder :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: it's been a few years now and I don't think about it as much as I used to (he was a lot older than me so we weren't particularly close). It was a massive shock. He was found early hours of the morning (had been on the ground for at least 2 hours) and my step father raced over to the hospital and got to see him just as he died. He received a ticket for speeding (we live in Wales he was murdered in England) but it was dropped due to the circumstances. TBH it was a very surreal situation.


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry to read that about your step brother Sequeena, sounds awful.


----------



## RoxieHart

Okay so here is one of the stories I was going to tell .. It's not really scary! Happened to my best friend of 16 years! She's very very sure this really happened, and can't bring herself to really talk about it, she gets really distressed! 


Spoiler
my friend went about her usual routine before going to bed, when she was all finished she got into bed and tried to relax before going to sleep. But this night was different, she felt uneasy. She couldn't understand why. 

Eventually she fell asleep. 

A few hours into sleeping she woke up suddenly struggling to breath like something extremely heavy was pushing down on her chest. Her initial reaction was to get out of bed and run out, it felt like someone else was there ontop of her. But she couldn't. Her whole body was paralysed. Her body was stiff, she couldn't move one part of her body, and felt like she couldnt breathe through her panic and the heavy sensation on her chest. 

Through her panic her eyes moved towards the end of her bed, and standing there were two beaming red eyes. Staring at her, so hard she said it felt like it was burning holes into her. He had a black hood clock thing on. No face, just blackness and big prominent RED eyes. 

Aparantly he stood there watching her for minutes and then walked away out of her room and as soon as he was gone her body felt released. 

I remember this night myself because she called me crying in such a panic. To me it sounded silly, I couldn't grasp that this sort of thing would ever happen. 

Sleep paralysis I convinced her, trying to calm her down. Eventually she did...

When I came off the phone, I felt like I had to convince myself too. I was so sure it was nothing ... 

Until I googled, and read from all the people, that had seen the exact same figure, in the exact same way ...


----------



## RoxieHart

sequeena said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> Ugh!!
> 
> Ot but Someone was murdered in my town (Scarborough) on Friday night :(. I know people get murdered often but not round here. Very sad.
> 
> 
> My step brother was murdered back when there was the string of stabbings in 2008. You just never think it happens to your family. He stepped in on a man and woman (couple) fighting and paid the ultimate price.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg that is horrible im so sorry :nope: it is difficult enough to deal with grief but I can't imagine coping with coming to terms with murder :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: it's been a few years now and I don't think about it as much as I used to (he was a lot older than me so we weren't particularly close). It was a massive shock. He was found early hours of the morning (had been on the ground for at least 2 hours) and my step father raced over to the hospital and got to see him just as he died. He received a ticket for speeding (we live in Wales he was murdered in England) but it was dropped due to the circumstances. TBH it was a very surreal situation.Click to expand...

Gosh, I'm sorry to hear that! :flower: xx


----------



## louandivy

Sooo scary RoxieHart but that is actually a really common feature of sleep paralysis - something really scary at the end of the bed!


----------



## louandivy

Also :hugs: again sequeena. 

I am sooooo visiting Riverview next time I'm in Vancouver.


----------



## sequeena

That's so scary!!

A few other odd things I've happened is ornaments facing one way suddenly facing another. And once I was counting £ coins on my bed. I looked down to put them away and suddenly they were gone. I hunted everywhere and then they suddenly reappeared on the bed??


----------



## louandivy

A few months ago me, OH and Ivy were sitting in the living room and the rocking horse on the other side of the room started rocking back and forth violently for like 2 minutes IT WAS SO FUCKING SCARY. If OH wasn't there I would have thought I'd imagined it but he isn't remotely superstitious and looked really freaked out too! 

I've had things disappear and reappear as well - my bank card got swallowed earlier this year then I found the same on in my pocket a few weeks later :wacko:


----------



## beth_terri

Omg roxiehart!! That is soooo scary!!


----------



## beth_terri

And sequeena that must have been hard on your family :(


----------



## babyjan

OH gets the sleep paralysis, it's really scary like his trying to call out for help but can't.


----------



## susannah14

OMG...

We went to dinner tonight with my BIL and his girlfriend. A very mature, level-headed sweet girl. She told me a story that scared the shit out of me.

When she was 13 (she's 24 now), her grandparents dropped her off at her house after softball practice. She was home alone. She noticed the door to her basement was open, which was odd, because the cat lived down there and they don't want the cat to escape. So she slowly peeked into the basement, and nobody was there. But the next moment, she heard a man's voice scream "GET THE HELL OUT!!!!!"

She took her dog and ran to her grandparents house. 

Then the SAME THING HAPPENED TO HER MOM A YEAR LATER.

To this day, she can't explain what happened, but she's still afraid to be home alone (still lives in that house). They had the house built and are the only ones to ever live in it.

When she told me that story, my first thought was "I have to get on Bnb and put it on this thread!!"


----------



## Tasha

susannah, tell her to check in any cupboards for people living in there :haha:


----------



## Melissa_M

I've been trying to keep up with this thread since it started, but still haven't managed to read everything because I've been opening links and investigating things further - it's all so fascinating to me!!!
Going to read some more in the morning, but it's midnight here and windy so not the best time to be freaking myself out hahaha

Here's a lighter story that isn't scary at all - just weird! That happened to me:

Our master bedroom is connected to our nursery and we don't ever let our cat in either room because we don't want her trying to sleep with the baby. Well one night I swore I heard the cat in our room, I heard her digging her claws in the mattress (like they do to sharpen them), then scratching at the door and rustling around. I was PISSED and I ordered DH to go shake the food bag to get her out of there. So he went and shook the bag but she never came out. So I thought "huh" maybe I was just dreaming (DH was not impressed haha). 
The next morning I go to leave the house and there's my freaking cat locked in our car!! She must have sneaked in there the day before when I was unloading groceries. So I'm pretty convinced she was sending me telepathic messages in my dreams :rofl: 

I have another freaky ghost story my friend told me that I'll post tomorrow....I don't even want to think about it right now!!!!


----------



## xSin

bumpy_j said:


> whats Riverview? maybe I missed something on this thread?

Its an abandoned insane asylum in Coquitlam BC ....I don't much believe in "ghosts" as much as I believe in certain energies, and the energy around that place is just RIGHT fucked up. I don't mind driving past it along the highway but if traffic's bad, sometimes people (used to at least) drive through the grounds of it past some of the abandoned buildings to skip the queue of cars in rush hour. 

I will drive SLOWLY through the grounds but I would personally NEVER get out of my car haha too chicken shit! I still cannot fathom why on earth there would be a daycare there (still running last time I checked) and the cemetary is right behind it. ((shudder)) NOT anywhere I'd send my kid, I imagine it's probably a daycare for employees of the few remaining buildings? 

They've filmed a LOT of stuff there.

Here's a couple pics I found on google.
 



Attached Files:







west-lawn-3.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 29









riverview.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## staralfur

Originally when I had planned on going to grad school I wanted to work at Riverview. I can't go now but would still apply for an admin job in a second if they ever post one again, I would LOVE to work there. Though on the off-chance something insane did happen I'd not send my LO to that daycare, haha. 

I'm always checking the employment listings and there are ALWAYS postings for forensic psychiatrists. Seeing as only a couple of buildings are still open and I think they only treat ~50 patients now, makes me wonder why they're always looking. They can't need that many doctors so none of them must stay very long... 

One of the creepiest things about Riverview is that there are underground tunnels that connect all of the buildings. Apparently tunnels are well known for being the places they did fucked up experiments and stuff, so as much as I think it's a really cool place, you couldn't PAY me to check out those tunnels!

ETA: More lovely pictures including a tunnel...I'm going to have nightmares now. 


Spoiler
https://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y450/aimelaira/5410FAE8-FFF6-466B-8F16-2AD473146D1E-22741-00003A21A561DA12_zps5a0ee641.jpg
https://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y450/aimelaira/568B4CF9-55F0-4CAB-B587-6C6BFF3DFB05-22741-00003A21B1ABC533_zpsfce561ee.jpg
https://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y450/aimelaira/81B50FB8-2D01-4041-BF69-6C7D3E0B174E-22741-00003A21B86A6C63_zpsd73d9218.jpg


----------



## Blizzard

I think abandoned buildings are awesome. There are groups of people who love Urbex (urban exploring) I'd love to do it. Problem is my imagination is super vivid and I'd just scare the crap outta myself. 

One of the places with the best ghost stories is Alcatraz! 

https://www.yourghoststories.com/famous-ghost-stories/alcatraz-hauntings.php


----------



## admiral765

Omg!!!! Just stupidly reading these again and heard a massive bang!!! Too scared to move I stayed where I was and the remote control just came flying off the shelf and whacked me over the head soooooo hard!!!! :'( xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Wow!!! I can not believe I read through this whole thread, and now I'm finally commenting.

I do remember as a kid going into old, abandoned homes, businesses, and churches. 

As a kid, even now as an adult, I have this fascination towards "ghosts" and anything paranormal, mystical, and superstitious. I remember as a kid, I would just walk around my house in the DARK, and just sit in the dark, on the couch. Then, I'd look out the window, peeking from behind the drapes, into the darkness of the street. I was just a night kid - still am. Darkness just doesn't faze me - I LOVE it! I totally sound wacko but nighttime, when the world is sleeping and I can't seem to fall or stay asleep, is the time I am at peace with myself. Have I ever heard things? YES. ALL the time. I'd be up at night just browsing online, and as the minutes/hours go, I'd hear my name being whispered. Faint, but I know I heard it. 

Scary to you ladies and to most people in general - but I embrace and accept 'ghosts' as a part of our lives. ('ghosts' = I don't believe in spirits of dead people lingering around so therefore, I don't really coin them 'ghosts'. They are demons - good and bad ones and in each home, occupied or not, they live among us -- that is my belief and has nothing to do with the fact that I am Asian. I have done plenty of research and read books on this, so based on what I've researched, these lingering spirits of dead people aren't spirits or anything to do with an entity that used to belong to a once-alive person. These entities are [good and bad] demons).

Have I creeped out any of you? Now many of you will think I am one weird BnB chick lol.


----------



## BintUmmi

I _really_ want to visit Riverview now!


----------



## LoraLoo

sequeena said:


> That's so scary!!
> 
> A few other odd things I've happened is ornaments facing one way suddenly facing another. And once I was counting £ coins on my bed. I looked down to put them away and suddenly they were gone. I hunted everywhere and then they suddenly reappeared on the bed??

Similar thing happened to my husband, couple of years back he lost the keys for his work van, hunted everywhere, had everything out of the van, nowhere to be found. His boss had to get a new key cut for him. About 8 months later, hubby went to work, got out of the van, went to lock it, looked down, and there were 2 sets of keys- one in each hand. He has no idea how it got there.

As for the ghost things, Im not entirely sure what i believe tbh. I remember as a child being convinced my Mums house was haunted, always funny going on. When i was about 7 my friend slept over, my mum had gone out and my Uncle Peter who was living with us at the time was looking after us. Me and my friend were in bed, telling silly stories and things, I needed the loo, as i walked across the landing i looked down the stairs and a figure was coming up it :wacko: Looked like a monk, cloaked, i screamed and ran back to bed and we hid under the duvet for the rest of the night. I cant be 100% what i saw or if i imagined it but its vivid in my head and Ive never forgot about it. Even now when we visit my Mums, there is only my eldest that will go upstairs on her own, the others are terrified, though have no reason to be (that i know of!!!)

As for where i live now, from the moment we moved in ive always hyad a feeling of being watched, it can be unnerving at times. All I can say is we get alot of bumps in the night! When we first moved in there were only 2 bedrooms, our daughter went in 1, and our then 3 yr old son came in with us. We had a double bed and he slept in a single about 3 foot from our bed, he was always falling out of bed too. One night I heard a massive thud next to the bed, i nudged hubby to lift Ollie back into bed, and when i looked over he was fast asleep in bed. Freaked me out.

After that quite often me and hubby would lie in bed to the thudding in the loft, it was like someone walking around, even though you cant stand up in our loft. Even hubby crapped himself and it took about a week of the banging every night for him to go up and look. Nothing, we never heard that again :shrug:

Then about 3 weeks ago we were both in bed, i wasnt asleep, just dozing, been in bed about 10 mins and felt a massive bang from under the bed, like someone was lying underneath it and kicked it really hard. Hubby felt it too. I was too scared to look underneath so just lay there til i nodded off!

Probaby some perfectly logical explanations fr it all? :shrug::blush:


----------



## susannah14

Tasha said:


> susannah, tell her to check in any cupboards for people living in there :haha:

LOL I totally should have told her that.

But that reminds me, she also said they hear their cupboards open and close randomly, and also they hear their front door open (which has a very distinctive noise).

My husband works with someone who does paranormal investigations for free as a hobby. He told her about him last night at dinner and she talked to her parents, and they are probably going to get this guy to come investigate at their house!


----------



## littleL

loving and hating this thread lol

I've got a quick story, though it's not scary as such just a bit odd.
About nine years ago me and OH were on holiday, we stayed at this old self catering inn which is a small castle. In the afternoon we decided to go for a walk in the nearby woods which was quite wild, no proper paths. After a while I don't know how, we stumbled upon this shrub at the bottom of which was a small gravestone. At closer inspection we saw that it was for a dog called Rebel, but the weirdest thing was that the date on it that the dog died was exactly my Oh's b/day! Not just the day and month but the year as well. We thought it was rather strange, I mean what are the chances?

More on the topic though, those images do seem a bit odd for a baby channel! I do think stuff like that goes on more than we realise.
On one hand I appreciate some adult humour in kids films etc, it makes it fun for all to watch, but some stuff doesn't sit right with me. For example, we bought LO some Kipper the dog cartoons a while ago, and I probably wouldn't have noticed anything had I not been looking into these subliminal things before. But I started seeing all sorts of rude things on there, like penis shapes etc (unless I just have a dirty mind lol!)
If I find these on youtube I'll post them or google it to see if anyone else has spotted it.


----------



## sequeena

My first bad nights sleep was last night. Stupid slender man!


----------



## littleL

I found a couple of Kipper vids that I was talking about.

At about 1:35 Kipper says hes made a tunnel (which can be taken a certain way lol) you can then see the weird shape hes making which to me kind of resembles a penis but not in an obvious way. Pause it at about 1:57, if you mirror the right side of the shape down, it looks like the testicles. Hope that makes sense! And then he says this is cosy.. Again, it could be just my dirty mind lol

www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5RbCT14tDk


In the next one just after 5:30, Kipper walks over to the hose pipe and for a second it looks like hes weeing because of the way the hose pipe is positioned. I guess its not so bad and a bit funny but when its so subtle why is it there?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEQEgATmcPQ


----------



## Melissa_M

Okay ghost story from my friend:


Spoiler
She used to live in this REALLY old house. And apparently, one of the rooms upstairs used to be a "cold room". Well an old man died in the house and they couldn't bury him in the winter until the ground thawed so they stored him in that cold room. Flash forward a hundred years and this is my friend's 3 year old brother's bedroom. The bedroom has a latch on it that you have to lift up to open and close it. All the time they would hear the door unlatch on it's own and creak open...and they would also hear unexplained footsteps down the hall. 
Well her brother HATED sleeping in there. His mom just figured it was a toddler being a toddler not wanting to sleep. Until one day he told his mom that the night before and old man came into his room and whispered his name in his ear :shock: 3-year-olds don't make that shit up!!!


----------



## littleL

I just googled "kipper the dog subliminal" eek! It looks like I'm not the only one who thought Kipper is dodgy...


----------



## wookie3

Some of the stuff on this thread is unreal. 

The bridge in Wales, the Russian radio wave thing... Oh man. 

It's given me anxiety/paranoia!!


----------



## Missy86

I like it when kids tv program's have little jokes for parents, Ben and holly springs to mind


----------



## staralfur

Maybe I just don't understand it, but I don't see what's so scary about the Russian radio thing!


----------



## beth_terri

Missy86 said:


> I like it when kids tv program's have little jokes for parents, Ben and holly springs to mind

Ben and holly is so bad. And peppa pig. My son copies things that's said on it and it makes him sound like such a brat!


----------



## Missy86

beth_terri said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> I like it when kids tv program's have little jokes for parents, Ben and holly springs to mind
> 
> Ben and holly is so bad. And peppa pig. My son copies things that's said on it and it makes him sound like such a brat!Click to expand...

Peppy pig is a little brat


----------



## babyjan

beth_terri said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> I like it when kids tv program's have little jokes for parents, Ben and holly springs to mind
> 
> Ben and holly is so bad. And peppa pig. My son copies things that's said on it and it makes him sound like such a brat!Click to expand...

Tell me about Ben and holly please lol


----------



## Missy86

babyjan said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> I like it when kids tv program's have little jokes for parents, Ben and holly springs to mind
> 
> Ben and holly is so bad. And peppa pig. My son copies things that's said on it and it makes him sound like such a brat!Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about Ben and holly please lolClick to expand...

The jokes you mean


----------



## pompeyvix

staralfur said:


> Maybe I just don't understand it, but I don't see what's so scary about the Russian radio thing!

To me it is very eerie and just mysterious and I don't like it! I think it is because it is being played live and has been for 31 years. I have heard a clip of it online, and it just freaks me out. Why would a group of Russians play a fog horn via a radio signal for 31 years + ? And every now and then read out names and numbers? 

It just reminded me of Lost and as much as I LOVED Lost, I found it all very scary and jumpy and extremely mysterious.

I dunno, it just doesn't sit right with me!


----------



## pompeyvix

RoxieHart said:


> Okay so here is one of the stories I was going to tell .. It's not really scary! Happened to my best friend of 16 years! She's very very sure this really happened, and can't bring herself to really talk about it, she gets really distressed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> my friend went about her usual routine before going to bed, when she was all finished she got into bed and tried to relax before going to sleep. But this night was different, she felt uneasy. She couldn't understand why.
> 
> Eventually she fell asleep.
> 
> A few hours into sleeping she woke up suddenly struggling to breath like something extremely heavy was pushing down on her chest. Her initial reaction was to get out of bed and run out, it felt like someone else was there ontop of her. But she couldn't. Her whole body was paralysed. Her body was stiff, she couldn't move one part of her body, and felt like she couldnt breathe through her panic and the heavy sensation on her chest.
> 
> Through her panic her eyes moved towards the end of her bed, and standing there were two beaming red eyes. Staring at her, so hard she said it felt like it was burning holes into her. He had a black hood clock thing on. No face, just blackness and big prominent RED eyes.
> 
> Aparantly he stood there watching her for minutes and then walked away out of her room and as soon as he was gone her body felt released.
> 
> I remember this night myself because she called me crying in such a panic. To me it sounded silly, I couldn't grasp that this sort of thing would ever happen.
> 
> Sleep paralysis I convinced her, trying to calm her down. Eventually she did...
> 
> When I came off the phone, I felt like I had to convince myself too. I was so sure it was nothing ...
> 
> Until I googled, and read from all the people, that had seen the exact same figure, in the exact same way ...

That sounds horrific :wacko: No wonder she still get distressed by it.


----------



## RoxieHart

I think I've been overly freaked out for days now because of all this lol !


----------



## daneuse27

Your story about a voice yelling "get the hell out" gave me the heebie jeebies Roxiehart :haha: , I kept imagining that happening at my house (where Im often home alone!)


----------



## The Alchemist

Omg I absolutely HATE dolls, those porcelain vintage dolls in particular. I would not look at them at night for fear I might witness one if them (and they were my sister's dolls) turn their head or bat their eyelashes at me. Dolls are just plain creepy to me - even Barbie dolls. Isn't that weird of me, considering I love everything about paranormal?


----------



## Unexpected212

This is the best thread ever. A lot of these links have kept me occupied for aGES.


----------



## Piggywinkle

Love this thread! Been scaring myself witless for the laat few nights :haha:

The only spooky thing I can think of that has happened to me is when my cousin and I used to babysit our younger cousins. Our aunt and uncle used to run a pub so we used to babysit when they needed to work in the bar. The living quarters were the ground floor living room at the back with a staircase running from the living room to upstairs bathroom/bedrooms. The staircase was boxed in, with a door at the bottom if that makes sense? Every now and again, we would all hear as if someone was thundering down the stairs and the door would then FLING OPEN so hard it would hit the wall behind it. It used to scare the living crap out of us, a couple of 14 year old girls with no-one but a few toddlers for company!

As with most pubs, it supposedly had several ghosties but this was the only thing we ever experienced. We must have seen that happen around a dozen times. VERY scary though!


----------



## Piggywinkle

P.S. Not sure if anyone has mentioned the Max Headroom Incident yet...?:shock:


----------



## sequeena

Piggywinkle said:


> P.S. Not sure if anyone has mentioned the Max Headroom Incident yet...?:shock:

What's that?


----------



## sequeena

Oh yes, just googled. It has been mentioned it's hilarious :haha:


----------



## Piggywinkle

sequeena said:


> Oh yes, just googled. It has been mentioned it's hilarious :haha:

Hilarious? It scares me silly! :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Piggywinkle said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, just googled. It has been mentioned it's hilarious :haha:
> 
> Hilarious? It scares me silly! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I couldn't help but laugh especially when he's spanked :rofl:


----------



## Piggywinkle

sequeena said:


> Piggywinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, just googled. It has been mentioned it's hilarious :haha:
> 
> Hilarious? It scares me silly! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I couldn't help but laugh especially when he's spanked :rofl:Click to expand...

I can't even watch it with the sound off, I am that much of a wuss :)


----------



## susannah14

daneuse27 said:


> Your story about a voice yelling "get the hell out" gave me the heebie jeebies Roxiehart :haha: , I kept imagining that happening at my house (where Im often home alone!)

Hey, that was my story :winkwink: At least, my friend's story lol

It gave me the heebie jeebies too...it's one thing when you read the stories on these forums, because you don't REALLY know the people, and who knows, maybe they are all pathological liars? But when you hear a story like that from a completely normal person you know and trust...it's terrifying.

ETA: LOL just realized my post sounded like I'm calling you all pathological liars. That's not what I meant. You all know what I meant :)


----------



## Tasha

susannah14 said:


> daneuse27 said:
> 
> 
> Your story about a voice yelling "get the hell out" gave me the heebie jeebies Roxiehart :haha: , I kept imagining that happening at my house (where Im often home alone!)
> 
> Hey, that was my story :winkwink: At least, my friend's story lol
> 
> It gave me the heebie jeebies too...it's one thing when you read the stories on these forums, because you don't REALLY know the people, and who knows, maybe they are all pathological liars? But when you hear a story like that from a completely normal person you know and trust...it's terrifying.
> 
> ETA: LOL just realized my post sounded like I'm calling you all pathological liars. That's not what I meant. You all know what I meant :)Click to expand...

Nuh uh, no we dont. You also said she is completely normal, so therefore you are calling us all pathological liars and not normal. :nope::haha:


----------



## susannah14

Tasha said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daneuse27 said:
> 
> 
> Your story about a voice yelling "get the hell out" gave me the heebie jeebies Roxiehart :haha: , I kept imagining that happening at my house (where Im often home alone!)
> 
> Hey, that was my story :winkwink: At least, my friend's story lol
> 
> It gave me the heebie jeebies too...it's one thing when you read the stories on these forums, because you don't REALLY know the people, and who knows, maybe they are all pathological liars? But when you hear a story like that from a completely normal person you know and trust...it's terrifying.
> 
> ETA: LOL just realized my post sounded like I'm calling you all pathological liars. That's not what I meant. You all know what I meant :)Click to expand...
> 
> Nuh uh, no we dont. You also said she is completely normal, so therefore you are calling us all pathological liars and not normal. :nope::haha:Click to expand...

loooooooooooooool


----------



## susannah14

Piggywinkle said:


> Love this thread! Been scaring myself witless for the laat few nights :haha:
> 
> The only spooky thing I can think of that has happened to me is when my cousin and I used to babysit our younger cousins. Our aunt and uncle used to run a pub so we used to babysit when they needed to work in the bar. The living quarters were the ground floor living room at the back with a staircase running from the living room to upstairs bathroom/bedrooms. The staircase was boxed in, with a door at the bottom if that makes sense? Every now and again, we would all hear as if someone was thundering down the stairs and the door would then FLING OPEN so hard it would hit the wall behind it. It used to scare the living crap out of us, a couple of 14 year old girls with no-one but a few toddlers for company!
> 
> As with most pubs, it supposedly had several ghosties but this was the only thing we ever experienced. We must have seen that happen around a dozen times. VERY scary though!

Yeah, so, this is scary :nope:


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm in the middle of reading the whole thread. Seems like it's been going since the weekend and I don't get on much during the weekend!! Anyways I wanted to share 2.5 of my stories, not terribly scary but enough for me! & I say half bc the 3rd one could be easily explained, maybe.


Spoiler
So, the first one. It has ALWAYS been talked about in my grandparents household that it is totally haunted. Everyone has at least one story. And it's just creepy and old in general. Well, OH and I were living there and we were staying in my grandparents bedroom (long story) well we just got back from somwhere I can't remember where...I was super tired so I just curled up and laid down. While I was laying down, I had my eyes closed and I was half asleep (maybe full asleep?!) and I was TALKING to OH, I don't even remember what about but it was back and forth. I remember talking, I remember hearing myself-everything. Well I started "drifting" to sleep (or so I thought) when a man (NOT OH) said sit up. So I did bc I thought it was OH and I looked around but he was no where to be found. he came in less than 10 secs after that and said he walked down to the store about 15 mins before that. I was SO FREAKED. I mean, it's no doubt that I was obviously asleep somewhat and maybe dreaming that I was talking to him? But what really freaks me out is someone told me to sit up then OH walks in at almost the exact same time. IDK still freaks me out.


Spoiler
Okay, second one. This was somewhat recently. I was about 8 months pregnant and at this time we were staying at a friends house. Really, they have a basement that is pretty much a one bedroom apartment-kitchen, bathroom, living room, room etc. Anyways, it was summer time but this night it was kinda chilly and really stormy, bad wind, everything. I had a freaky dream that I was in my bedroom, sleeping (As I was) and someone was knocking on our bedroom door and walked in, and walked to our TV, looked at me. then I woke up. It was so windy and creepy outside I just had the worst feeling! The next morning I went upstairs to my friends "house" and we started talking about how creepy and crappy the night before was with the storm and everything. I didn't mention a THING about the dream. THEN she said she had a really weird dream that a woman just randomly walked in their bedroom (while she was sleeping) walked up to their bed, then walked out. I went so cold and got the worst goosebumps then told her about my dream. We were so freaked out!! I told OH about the dream beforehand then told him that she had the SAME dream. Now, this friend is known for "lying" or exaggerating so he didn't really believe me until I told him I didn't say ANYTHING about the dream to her.


Spoiler
The third one, same house. Our friends threw a bonfire, I was again pregnant so I just slept through the whole thing. Everyone got drunk, including OH. around 3/4 in the morning I heard something in our living room then not even a min later our friends dog came running in our room. This was after everyone left and I thought went to bed. I told OH to get the dog out, he ignored me. The dog ran out and less than a min later OH went out to go get her and she was gone-no where in our house. Theres 3 doors to our place, theres the door that goes to the stairs to upstairs, a patio door and a back door. No one was outside so it wasn't that and I was awake during this time and definitely no one came downstairs. So that was weird she just DISAPPEARED. All doors were closed. And the friends even said the next day they didn't let the dog outside OR downstairs. Idk about that one!

I put them in spoilers but they're not that bad :haha:


----------



## beth_terri

Did they ever find the dog lol??


----------



## kissesandhugs

Haha yes I guess I should clarify she wasn't in "our" house which was the downstairs. She was upstairs the next day as our friends thought she was all night


----------



## Melissa_M

The creepiest thing that ever happened to me was in university.... I was living with 5 other girls and one night my roommates invited a few of their high school friends up to party (they were boys). So we all went out to a bar and then came back and we all went to sleep. I went to bed in my own room....I usually sleep naked, thank god I didn't that night. I was dreaming about my boyfriend (now my husband) and then all of a sudden I woke up and there's a man in the corner of my room watching me. I still think I'm dreaming and I think that it must be my boyfriend (which is dumb...he was living an hour from me at the time) so I calmly said "hey"....then I FULLY woke up and realized it was one of the guys my roommates invited over :shock: He came over to my bed and told me to wake up and come have drinks with him :wacko: He was obviously very drunk but I said "no, I'm going back to sleep, please leave" (didn't want to be too rude because I didn't know this guy and was a little scared!). 
The next morning I was soooo creeped out that this guy had come into my room and was standing there watching me sleep!!! No idea how long he was standing there either :wacko:


----------



## RoxieHart

Melissa_M said:


> The creepiest thing that ever happened to me was in university.... I was living with 5 other girls and one night my roommates invited a few of their high school friends up to party (they were boys). So we all went out to a bar and then came back and we all went to sleep. I went to bed in my own room....I usually sleep naked, thank god I didn't that night. I was dreaming about my boyfriend (now my husband) and then all of a sudden I woke up and there's a man in the corner of my room watching me. I still think I'm dreaming and I think that it must be my boyfriend (which is dumb...he was living an hour from me at the time) so I calmly said "hey"....then I FULLY woke up and realized it was one of the guys my roommates invited over :shock: He came over to my bed and told me to wake up and come have drinks with him :wacko: He was obviously very drunk but I said "no, I'm going back to sleep, please leave" (didn't want to be too rude because I didn't know this guy and was a little scared!).
> The next morning I was soooo creeped out that this guy had come into my room and was standing there watching me sleep!!! No idea how long he was standing there either :wacko:

That is weird. !!! X


----------



## beth_terri

Ugh Melissa that's so wierd! What a creep!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Follow up on the Google Maps murder scene...my theory and many others was wrong lol...it was a dog!

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4892527/Google-Earth-murder-scene-dog.html


----------



## Melissa_M

Haha I was thinking that was a dog... Because it would make no sense for someone to drag a dead body along a deck like that


----------



## LeoLeah77

That story about the creepy guy standing in the corner reminds me of the time me and my ex were in bed (obviously DTD) and his best friend managed to hide under my bed and he listened to the whole thing. Creepy men!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Love this thread!

The only kind of creepy thing to happen to me was a month or so back, I was in bed with OH and asked him to turn off the lamp, just as I got the last word out of my mouth the bulb blew up.


----------



## fieryphoenix

Unexpected212 said:


> Follow up on the Google Maps murder scene...my theory and many others was wrong lol...it was a dog!
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4892527/Google-Earth-murder-scene-dog.html

I still pretty convinced it was a body, I can still see the pale head and feet. I don't buy that it was a dog lol


----------



## sequeena

I'm still watching the slender man videos :rofl: it's really good!


----------



## susannah14

LeoLeah77 said:


> That story about the creepy guy standing in the corner reminds me of the time me and my ex were in bed (obviously DTD) and his best friend managed to hide under my bed and he listened to the whole thing. Creepy men!!!

ugh that's just wrong


----------



## bookworm0901

https://www.cracked.com/article_20355_5-real-life-stories-twins-creepier-than-any-horror-movie.html

5 real-life stories of twins creepier than any horror movie

Some of these stories are kind of sweet and cute but some are creepy as hell. The first story and video are hard to watch and the last story- yikes.


----------



## sequeena

bookworm0901 said:


> https://www.cracked.com/article_19029_6-things-social-networking-sites-need-to-stop-doing_p2.html
> 
> 5 real-life stories of twins creepier than any horror movie
> 
> Some of these stories are kind of sweet and cute but some are creepy as hell. The first story and video are hard to watch and the last story- yikes.

That link goes to a different article, it's this one xx
https://www.cracked.com/article_20355_5-real-life-stories-twins-creepier-than-any-horror-movie.html

off to read!


----------



## bookworm0901

sequeena said:


> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.cracked.com/article_19029_6-things-social-networking-sites-need-to-stop-doing_p2.html
> 
> 5 real-life stories of twins creepier than any horror movie
> 
> Some of these stories are kind of sweet and cute but some are creepy as hell. The first story and video are hard to watch and the last story- yikes.
> 
> That link goes to a different article, it's this one xx
> https://www.cracked.com/article_20355_5-real-life-stories-twins-creepier-than-any-horror-movie.html
> 
> off to read!Click to expand...

Oops, thanks for the catch! :hugs: Edited my post with the correct article!


----------



## kissesandhugs

OOOOhhh freaky!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

That is SO freaky.....especially the first one! With the video of the women running into traffic :wacko:


----------



## Sproglet

I have a spooky going off for you, it happened tonight.

Spoiler
Robyn was laying on the mat having nappy off time. I went upstairs to get some things ready for bedtime. She doesn't roll hack to front or crawl yet, so she's pretty safe just lying there.

When I came downstairs, she was facing the other way and lying in so e sort of _puddle_.,

:haha:

Sorry just needed to lighten the mood a little, I'm home on my own and read the entire thread while Robyn slept!


----------



## Melissa_M

Sproglet said:


> I have a spooky going off for you, it happened tonight.
> 
> Spoiler
> Robyn was laying on the mat having nappy off time. I went upstairs to get some things ready for bedtime. She doesn't roll hack to front or crawl yet, so she's pretty safe just lying there.
> 
> When I came downstairs, she was facing the other way and lying in so e sort of _puddle_.,
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Sorry just needed to lighten the mood a little, I'm home on my own and read the entire thread while Robyn slept!

A ghost must have turned her then dumped water on her! :shock:


----------



## Piggywinkle

Showing my age here, but did anyone's parents have the crying boy or crying girl painting? My mom and dad had a crying girl one and I* hated* it!

I'd post pics, but there were several variants of both so you could google them if you'd like. The one my parents had was horrific. All I remember was that, in the background, there was a wooden door that was slightly ajar. The different shades of black behind that door used to transform themselves into allsorts to a young mind!

According to https://phantasmaunloaded.blogspot.co.uk/2010/04/curse-of-crying-boy-painting.html , the story goes like this...


Spoiler
"The legend around The Crying Boy painting is as grim as it gets. The stories began around 1985, when several mysterious fires occurred all around England. When the debris was sifted through the only item that remained uncharred was a painting of a little boy with a tear rolling down his cheek in every fire. Could this all be coincidence?

In 1988, a mysterious explosion destroyed the home of the Amos family in Heswall, England. When firemen sifted through the burnt-out shell of the house, they found a framed picture, entitled &#8216;The Crying Boy&#8217;, which was a portrait of an angelic-looking boy with a sorrowful expression and a tear rolling down his cheek. But the picture was not even singed by the blaze.

Not long afterwards in Bradford, there was another blaze, and again a picture of the crying child was found intact among the smoldering ruins. The head of the Yorkshire Fire Brigade told the national newspapers that pictures of the weird Crying Boy were frequently found intact in the rubble of houses that had been mysteriously burnt to the ground. Journalists asked him if he thought that the picture was evil and could somehow start the fires, but the fire-chief refused to comment.

The reports of the unlucky painting causing fires are still occasionally reported; there was a Crying Boy picture found at a gutted house in Dublin in 1998, but no one as ever found out just who the child is in the supposedly cursed painting. One well-respected researcher into occult matters, a retired schoolmaster from Devon named George Mallory, claimed that to have uncovered the truth in 1995. Mr. Mallory claimed he tracked down the artist behind the controversial portrait: an old Spanish postcard artist named Franchot Seville, who lives in Madrid. Seville said the Crying boy was a little street urchin he had found wandering around Madrid in 1969. He never spoke, and had a very sorrowful look in his eyes. Seville painted the boy, and a Catholic priest said the Boy was Don Bonillo, a child who had run away after seeing his parents die in a blaze. The priest told the artist to have nothing to do with the runaway, because wherever he settled, fires of unknown origin would mysteriously break out; the villagers called him &#8216;Diablo&#8217; because of this.

Seville ignored the superstitious priest and looked after the boy. The paintings of the little sad orphan made Seville fairly rich, but one day, his studio was mysteriously burned to the ground. Seville was ruined, and he accused the little Don Bonillo of arson. The boy ran off crying, and was never seen again. Then, from all over Europe came the reports of the unlucky Crying Boy paintings causing blazes. Seville was also regarded as a jinx, and no one commissioned him to paint, or would even look at his paintings. In 1976, a car exploded into a fireball on the outskirts of Barcelona after crashing into a wall. The victim was charred beyond recognition, but part of the victim&#8217;s driving license in the glove compartment was only partly burned. The name on the license was one 19-year-old Don Bonillo; could this have been the same Don Bonillo who had been the subject of the Crying Boy painting eight years earlier? We will probably never know, as no friends or relatives ever came forward for the body.

However, the story goes on. There have been reports of the crying boy painting being found in charred homes untouched since 1985 and as recent as 1988. It is said that the paintings bring extreme misfortune and disgrace to the owners, however, it is believed that the curse can be counteracted by hanging a picture of a Crying Girl alongside it."

Aside from that, I found this really bloody horrible picture of a face while searching google images.


Spoiler
https://www.castleofspirits.com/hp5lrg.jpg


----------



## sequeena

^ Creepy!! Ugh I generally dislike portrait paintings anyway, I always feel like the eyes are following me!!


----------



## Tasha

I am not opening those. I hate paintings cos the little girl in my parents one use to move around in theirs. In the cottage, by the woods. Hated it.


----------



## Piggywinkle

Tasha said:


> I am not opening those. I hate paintings cos the little girl in my parents one use to move around in theirs. In the cottage, by the woods. Hated it.

The first one is just text lifted from a blog site, no pics. Pinky promise.

The second one is flipping horrible so don't open it if that kind of thing scares you.


----------



## Unexpected212

Ok I thought I'd never be freaked out again after getting through all this but OH MY GOD the crying boy story is TERRIFYING.


----------



## Piggywinkle

Unexpected212 said:


> Ok I thought I'd never be freaked out again after getting through all this but OH MY GOD the crying boy story is TERRIFYING.

There is a factual and fairly mundane explanation behind the fires/untouched paintings, but no one reaaaally wants to hear that do they? :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

Piggywinkle said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I thought I'd never be freaked out again after getting through all this but OH MY GOD the crying boy story is TERRIFYING.
> 
> There is a factual and fairly mundane explanation behind the fires/untouched paintings, but no one reaaaally wants to hear that do they? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Go on, spoil the illusion :rofl: sprayed with a flame ******ant??


----------



## Tasha

Thank you, I read it and it is kinda cool.


----------



## beth_terri

Them crying pictures look horrible. They make me feel sad :(


----------



## RoxieHart

Oh my god! That crying boy thing is horrible. Off to cry now...


----------



## Piggywinkle

sequeena said:


> Piggywinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I thought I'd never be freaked out again after getting through all this but OH MY GOD the crying boy story is TERRIFYING.
> 
> There is a factual and fairly mundane explanation behind the fires/untouched paintings, but no one reaaaally wants to hear that do they? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Go on, spoil the illusion :rofl: sprayed with a flame ******ant??Click to expand...

Here goes...

Spoiler
Yep, the flame reta rdant part is true. The second part is, when a picture is set on fire, the string holding it up will always burn first. Therefore it will usually land face down and escape most of the damage. Simple really I suppose!


----------



## sequeena

Oh that is pretty simple! Yay I love debunking stuff :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Just found this on google it's so appropriate :rofl:

https://zombiedeathhouse.com/images/creepythread/creepy-thread.jpg


----------



## beth_terri

Lmao what is that?!


----------



## Unexpected212

It wasn't the fire thing that terrified me as much as the theory of WHAT the paintings were of. Horrible stuff. Also I was sad for the little street urchin

Also that the painter came out and said he made an evil deal or something...eeeep

Haha I spend my life terrified of everything now!


----------



## sequeena

beth_terri said:


> Lmao what is that?!

A kids ride I think, looks like someone put a cone on it as a hat :rofl:


----------



## Piggywinkle

I should really stop searching for creepy things on google images.

What has been seen cannot be unseen :shock:


----------



## sequeena

Piggywinkle said:


> I should really stop searching for creepy things on google images.
> 
> What has been seen cannot be unseen :shock:

Post!


----------



## heyyydayyy

Ah this thread has me intrigued! I've only ever had 2 weird experiences, and one of them happened last night! I posted a thread about it earlier :)

Here's my other one that happened about 4 or 5 years ago:

Spoiler
I was on vacation with my family, and my best friend was with me. We were at our hotel, and my parents were asleep. My friend and I were up late, just hanging out in the hotel lobby drinking cider. When we finally decided to go to bed, we got to our room and our room key wouldn't work. We went to the front desk and the manager made us a new key. We went back to our room and I put the extra lock on the door (where you can only open the door a few inches), and my friend went into the bathroom. I was at the sink washing my face. Out of nowhere I heard the door open, then get caught on the extra lock. It wiggled a few times, then the door shut. Immediately I went and opened the door. I looked out into the hallway and no one was there! It was soooo creepy! At first I thought maybe the manager was checking to see if our old key worked. But the hallway was long, and I had gotten to the door so quickly, I would have seen him if that's what he was doing. And it was a magnetic hotel key, so obviously it wasn't someone who had the wrong room- their key wouldn't have worked!


----------



## Piggywinkle

sequeena said:


> Piggywinkle said:
> 
> 
> I should really stop searching for creepy things on google images.
> 
> What has been seen cannot be unseen :shock:
> 
> Post!Click to expand...

No way. I ain't going down that road again! I just searched for 'creepy threads' and all sorts of horrors popped up!


----------



## bumpy_j

Heyyydayyy that story is so weird! Ergh


----------



## louandivy

Did anyone else read the cracked article about creepy twins last night?1

https://www.cracked.com/article_20355_5-real-life-stories-twins-creepier-than-any-horror-movie.html


----------



## bumpy_j

I love looking at photos of old, abandoned theme parks; one of my dream holidays is to go see a couple in Japan - serious creep factor


----------



## RoxieHart

The twin thing is just weird. !!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

When I watched the twins thing I thought they MUST be on drugs. But NO they had no alcohol or drugs in their system...creepy.


----------



## wookie3

Okay here's my story which happened a couple of nights ago believe it or not. 

Me and my OH are watching tv downstairs and our little girl asleep in bed when we heard a massive crash upstairs! So my OH ran up the stairs like a bat out of hell to find the door to the attic wide open and about 4 boxes all over the floor. 

That door was shut and has been for 5 months. It's an average door on the landing,and when you open it it has stairs going up to the attic, no light or anything. 

It scared me SHITLESS. In fact I still am and cannot reason with it.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Lou, that 'madness in the fast lane' documentary is beyond creepy. It's fascinating, have been reading about it all, the human mind is just amazing. That poor guy that got killed though, so sad :(


----------



## mazndave

Epic thread!! Spent all the time that Seth was asleep yesterday reading this! Love how it quickly deviated from subliminal messages on baby tv to the creepiest things people could possibly think of!

Urgh to the haunted doll, hate things like that! My mum had a pencil sketch done of me when I was younger that was in my room. I was scared of it as I thought the eyes used to follow me, and watch me sleep!

I've had 2 creepy experiences that I can remember


Spoiler
The first was when I was around 7 or 8, don't remember the exact age but I know I was still at primary school. I was at my Auntie and Uncle's house, hanging out with my older cousin who was probably around 17 (annoying her more likely!) Anyway, she went downstairs for something and I stayed in her room. Next thing I remember is seeing a figure of a woman come from the wall, she had dark hair and grabbed an apple out of a basket and held it out to me. I ran downstairs screaming my head off!! Now I know what you're probably thinking, I'd just watched something like Snow White and my little kid over active imagination was playing tricks on me. Yeah I'd think that too. Apart from when I ran downstairs saying I'd seen a ghost, my auntie knew exactly what I was talking about as my cousin had also seen the same at a similar age to me!:argh: she also said she'd seen a face looking up at her from the toilet when she flushed it once. Now that's just weird.


Spoiler
The second time was similar to Bumpy (I think that's who had the 'sleep paralysis', sorry if I've got the wrong person) I was about 13 or 14 and in my bedroom. For the last few days I'd been having an uneasy feeling at night, feeling scared for no reason etc. I needed to have my bed so I could see the door and window from where I slept (I still do this!) It was around 3am and I could see shadows through the curtains, and tapping noises. It was probably just a branch but I can't remember there being a tree close enough that could reach? I laid awake for ages too scared to go to sleep, but eventually I did. Not long after I woke up feeling terrified, tried to move and couldn't. Felt as though I had a massive weight pressing down on my chest and arms stopping me from getting up, I could move my legs though. I tried to scream but no sound would come out. It went after a few minutes and I shouted for my mum, who reassured me I'd just had a bad dream. Looking back I'm sure I had and it was probably sleep paralysis, but it was bloody scary! It's never happened since

Going back to the op, I agree that the images appear to be of a questionable nature. I wouldn't say it was definitely a gun, I think it's more likely she's pointing a finger, but they do seem to be having a massive argument and then making up. Not exactly baby friendly images! I tell you what else though, you know the first set of flashing images that you said looked innocent? Well it's probably just me as nobody else has mentioned it, but they reminded me of the 'jumpers' from the twin towers!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

I've had the sleep paralysis before and it was accompanied by a vision of a ghost.... Scary shit, but even before I knew exactly what it was I just assumed I was dreaming since I was soooo out of it (DD1's newborn days).


----------



## jasminejo24

there is one creepypasta that really scared me called ted the caver

the start of the story is in the spoiler but going to the site to read it all would be best as there are pictures 

https://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/Ted_the_Caver

also marblehornets on youtube are awesome... gotta love creepypastas if you dont want to sleep any time soon


Spoiler
Caving Journal 12/30/2000B and I decided to get in one more caving trip before the New Year, so we set our sights on Mystery Cave. Not a spectacular cave, but since neither of us had been caving in awhile it would be nice to go to any cave. There was a bit of excitement to this trip. There was a small passage in the lower portion of the cave that I wanted to check out to see if it was possible to get past it. It had a small opening, but lots of air blowing out of it. Even though it is way too small to climb through, I had never even checked to see what was inside the passage. We got our gear loaded up and hit the road by 3:00 p.m. We got to the cave in great time, since B likes to drive fast. We anchored from the usual tree and began to rappel into the cave. I went down first and got my gear together while B came down. 

I will refer to B many times. We have been caving together for many months now. He was injured in a caving accident a few years ago and was told he would never walk again. Through hard work and perseverance he not only walks but can get around very well in caves. The trickier parts of a cave might slow him down a bit, but he can make it. He patiently works through an obstacle until he gets past it. 

As for the reference to the small opening in the cave, there is a saying among cavers: "If it blows, it goes". Meaning, if a passage has a good flow of air, it is probably worth investigating. After we explored all of the usual passages we climbed down to check out the hole. The hole is located deep in the cave, near the lowest part of the cave. It is on the side of a cave wall, about three feet from the floor. To look inside the hole I had to kneel down to duck under an overhang of rock. 

The original opening. I put my glove in the hole for size reference.
Added by MooseJuiceI used my backup mini-mag light and held it inside the hole to see what I could see. I was excited by what I saw. The wall around the hole was about 3-5 inches thick. It led into a tight passage. The passage opened up a bit just inside the hole. It continued back about 1012 feet in a small crawl space. After that it seemed to really open up! Although how much we couldn't tell. This could be a virgin passage. (Obviously no one has passed through this route, but there could be a way into the passage from the other side.) To even get to the crawl space we would have to enlarge the opening. Currently it is about the size of my fist. Once we get past the opening we would have a tight crawl back to where it opened up. It would take some work, but we thought we could do it. We sat down for a few minutes to rest and contemplate our plan of attack. While we sat there in the darkness we could hear the wind howling from the other side of the passage. It was a low, eerie noise. We could also hear a low rumble from time to time. No big deal, though. The cave is in the vicinity of a highway that has heavy trucks drive on it. We figured the rumble was the effect of the trucks resonating through the rocks


----------



## Unexpected212

Reading the cave story SCARY!


----------



## cmarie33

Oh damn why have I come back to this thread!


----------



## Unexpected212

I know I should stay away but I can't lol!


----------



## beth_terri

Ok so I'm part way through reading the cave story and I'm pretty scared!! I've got past the scream part. Should I save the rest until morning? Does anyone want to give me a clue as to what I'm about to read?? :/


----------



## sequeena

beth_terri said:


> Ok so I'm part way through reading the cave story and I'm pretty scared!! I've got past the scream part. Should I save the rest until morning? Does anyone want to give me a clue as to what I'm about to read?? :/

I'd tell you but I'm only at that part too :haha:


----------



## beth_terri

sequeena said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm part way through reading the cave story and I'm pretty scared!! I've got past the scream part. Should I save the rest until morning? Does anyone want to give me a clue as to what I'm about to read?? :/
> 
> I'd tell you but I'm only at that part too :haha:Click to expand...

Ugh lol. I don't know if I dare carry on haha.


----------



## pompeyvix

bumpy_j said:


> I love looking at photos of old, abandoned theme parks; one of my dream holidays is to go see a couple in Japan - serious creep factor

YES! 

When we were in America in 2011 we went on a trip from Vegas to LA. At one point in the route we passed an old, abandoned theme park called Lake Dalores. It was right next to the motorway. I don't know why, but I was so freaked out by it. On the drive back it was night time, and although you couldn't really make a lot out, seeing old buildings in the dark gave me the creeps!

When we got back home, I just had to google and research it.

Nothing scarier than an abandoned theme park.!!

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=l...theme-parks-open-exploration-53533%2F;572;381


----------



## pompeyvix

bookworm0901 said:


> https://www.cracked.com/article_20355_5-real-life-stories-twins-creepier-than-any-horror-movie.html
> 
> 5 real-life stories of twins creepier than any horror movie
> 
> Some of these stories are kind of sweet and cute but some are creepy as hell. The first story and video are hard to watch and the last story- yikes.

I just read and watched the first one with the Swedish twins. Awful :nope:


----------



## mazndave

I've just read Ted the Caver, does it just end after he's said they're going back in? I take it we're supposed to presume that they didn't make it back out alive to update again? Pretty crap.


----------



## sequeena

mazndave said:


> I've just read Ted the Caver, does it just end after he's said they're going back in? I take it we're supposed to presume that they didn't make it back out alive to update again? Pretty crap.

Yup left me thinking 'seriously?'


----------



## mazndave

It was soooooo long too, feel a bit like I've wasted part of my night!


----------



## Unexpected212

I know it was really scary and good, but the end of the cave was a let down :(


----------



## bookworm0901

I was annoyed too so I looked for an update and I found a whole thing about it being fiction. The guy really did all that in the cave but added the mystery stuff. 

https://grahamjw.wordpress.com/2009/09/17/ted-the-caver-mystery/


----------



## Melissa_M

Ya I was sooo annoyed when he left it at the end! haha I really wanted to find out what was in that cave! :lol: 

And for anyone scared to read: It's fiction and it's very vague...it would have scared me if it were true, but I don't find fiction to be that scary :shrug:


----------



## Piggywinkle

Ted the Caver is supposedly based on a similar story called Fear of Darkness by a fella called Thomas Lera. The ending to that is shockingly bad.

I actually liked the way Ted the Caver ended :)


----------



## BUGaBOO

I've just read through this entire thread - it made me think of a particularly creepy story my Mum told me when I was younger (I was about 12 at the time of the story)

After mum split with my step dad, we lived in the 'upstairs' unit of a house, having a bedroom each on opposite ends of the unit.
One night, whilst in bed, she heard scratching outside the window. She ignored it but it was getting louder and louder. Eventually she dragged herself out of the warm bed to have a look down into the garden on the bottom level and she could see me, crouched down in a corner with my back to her, digging the dirt away with my hands in the dark.

She was horrified and ran through to my room where I was peacefully sleeping in bed. When she went back into her bedroom and looked out the window again, there was nothing there and the ground was undisturbed. 

That story still freaks me out as my mum is very sensible and straightforward - she would never make anything up.


----------



## RoxieHart

There is a theme park in Japan, I think, which closed down due to a horrible accident ... It's spooky. Ill try to find a link ...


----------



## beth_terri

Well that was disappointing!! I didn't finish reading the cave story last night as I thought it was going to scare me. Was crap!!


----------



## ktod

OMG I totally remember those twins from motorway cops. It was a few years back and I made everyone at work watch it on iplayer the next day. I only saw the original motorway cops incident, I had no idea about the murder update, I'm going to watch it now. I don't even work at the same place anymore to tell them LOL!!!!!

I'm sure the original motorway cops show said they were on drugs but the cracked.com site said there were no traces of drugs in their system. I'm going to have to watch the update to find out more!


----------



## jasminejo24

thats a shame i really liked ted the caver. you are supposed to presume as he never writes again that something horrible happened to him on his last trip... i have a bit of a phobia of caves anyway so :shrug: i found ted the caver really scary.

i think some of you ladies keep asking if things are real? ted the caver candle cove slenderman the russian sleep experiment and a lot of other stories are Creepypastas that means they are fake, like a scary story you tell round a campfire, even if they are written in forum or blog format. so if someone posts one dont think its real its just an internet version of a campfire story

unless it is their own story of course


----------



## beth_terri

jasminejo24 said:


> thats a shame i really liked ted the caver. you are supposed to presume as he never writes again that something horrible happened to him on his last trip... i have a bit of a phobia of caves anyway so :shrug: i found ted the caver really scary.
> 
> i think some of you ladies keep asking if things are real? ted the caver candle cove slenderman the russian sleep experiment and a lot of other stories are Creepypastas that means they are fake, like a scary story you tell round a campfire, even if they are written in forum or blog format. so if someone posts one dont think its real its just an internet version of a campfire story
> 
> unless it is their own story of course

It just pissed me off because I soooooo wanted it to be real and he found loads of dead bodies or something lol


----------



## Melissa_M

^^Same. 

I did enjoy the read, don't get me wrong...and it did really creep me out, but I was a little disappointed with the ending....I like closure haha


----------



## mazndave

^^ same for me, I know none of them are real so they don't particularly frighten me, but I wanted something really scary to happen at the end, to find out what it was. I thought it was a bit of a cop out 'ooh they must be dead' because the writer probably couldn't think of anything interesting and scary enough to write about!


----------



## Unexpected212

https://www.mnn.com/lifestyle/eco-tourism/photos/8-eerie-abandoned-amusement-parks/okpo-land

This theme park in South korea was abandoned after accidents

Theres one in Japan 

https://weburbanist.com/2011/06/05/big-in-japan-gullivers-kingdom-abandoned-theme-park/


----------



## bumpy_j

Yes I LOVE abandoned theme parks, my favourite things to look at ever !


----------



## ktod

I watched the update documentary about the twin from motorway cops who went on to murder. Well if anyone is interested in this story, it's gets even weirder. The family of the victim now believe the twin is innocent and its a massive police cover up www.amadnesssharedbytwo.com


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah another poster said something about one in Japan that was an abandoned theme park so I started searching them. I'd love to go visit one!! sort of...


----------



## sequeena

Chernobyl is one that gets me. There's a girl who rides through on her motorbike she had a blog about it with pictures.


----------



## Bex84

I didnt like cave one just because i get claustrophobic and the idea of being stuck somewhere terifies me. I am a woose lol i wasent so much before had lo. When i lived with parents i was fine walking out in suposidly haunted woods outside at 11.00 to walk dogs


----------



## sequeena

sequeena said:


> Chernobyl is one that gets me. There's a girl who rides through on her motorbike she had a blog about it with pictures.

This is the blog;
https://www.kiddofspeed.com/chapter1.html


----------



## beth_terri

Theres an abandoned mini theme park in Scarborough where I live on the top of a cliff. It was called Mr Marvells. We went up a few weeks ago to have a nosey. It felt pretty wierd like. It used to have chair lifts, one from the bottom by the road up to the top and one at the opposite side from the beach up to the top. Now its just metal frames. And all around its over grown with bushes and weeds. Theres crumbled steps that lead up to platforms where rides used to be with some metal stuff all over surrounded by overgrown bushes. Good for playing hide and seek lol.


----------



## beth_terri

sequeena said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Chernobyl is one that gets me. There's a girl who rides through on her motorbike she had a blog about it with pictures.
> 
> This is the blog;
> https://www.kiddofspeed.com/chapter1.htmlClick to expand...

What is this?


----------



## bumpy_j

beth_terri said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Chernobyl is one that gets me. There's a girl who rides through on her motorbike she had a blog about it with pictures.
> 
> This is the blog;
> https://www.kiddofspeed.com/chapter1.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> What is this?Click to expand...

Do you mean what is Chernobyl?


----------



## beth_terri

bumpy_j said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Chernobyl is one that gets me. There's a girl who rides through on her motorbike she had a blog about it with pictures.
> 
> This is the blog;
> https://www.kiddofspeed.com/chapter1.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> What is this?Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean what is Chernobyl?Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## louandivy

Basically in the 80s there was a Nuclear disaster which occurred in a ukrainian town which was swiftly totally evacuated and now a creepy ghost town


----------



## louandivy

Also excuse my crap weird way of writing that I am rubbish at typing on my phone!


----------



## bumpy_j

beth_terri said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Chernobyl is one that gets me. There's a girl who rides through on her motorbike she had a blog about it with pictures.
> 
> This is the blog;
> https://www.kiddofspeed.com/chapter1.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> What is this?Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean what is Chernobyl?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.Click to expand...

It is an abandoned area in Ukraine that was devastated by a nuclear plant disaster - very awful stuff, many deaths and deformities due to it. There are some heartbreaking photos on Google images of some of the deformities that were experienced as a result but its not for the faint hearted. Would be a fascinating place to explore now!


----------



## bumpy_j

Eurgh in hindsight that exclamation mark looks kinda inappropriate


----------



## louandivy

Heh I was just thinking my explanation looks totally inappropriate compared to yours!


----------



## bumpy_j

I feel your pain, thumbs were not built for touchscreen phones like im discovering with this new Lumia (im not cut out for post 1997)


----------



## pompeyvix

sequeena said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Chernobyl is one that gets me. There's a girl who rides through on her motorbike she had a blog about it with pictures.
> 
> This is the blog;
> https://www.kiddofspeed.com/chapter1.htmlClick to expand...

Just read through the whole blog. Quite fascinating.


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm reading that blog now too, really interesting stuff!

And also looking at abandoned theme parks and reading 'Lets not meet' on reddit again!


----------



## Unexpected212

Apparently kid of speed was a bit fake in the sense she actually went on a group tour and with other people.

HOWEVER apparently the pictures are all still real and the whole thing is really eerie and sad :(


----------



## sequeena

Unexpected212 said:


> Apparently kid of speed was a bit fake in the sense she actually went on a group tour and with other people.
> 
> HOWEVER apparently the pictures are all still real and the whole thing is really eerie and sad :(

Really? Well that's ruined it for me lol for years I thought she went alone.


----------



## louandivy

Omg that cave story one reminds me of another 'online blog' type horror story i read once, its a series of emails back and forth from a guy investigating a haunted house but i cannot remember the name of it arghhh does anyone know what im talking about?!


----------



## Unexpected212

sequeena said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Apparently kid of speed was a bit fake in the sense she actually went on a group tour and with other people.
> 
> HOWEVER apparently the pictures are all still real and the whole thing is really eerie and sad :(
> 
> Really? Well that's ruined it for me lol for years I thought she went alone.Click to expand...

I looked into it wondering if she had ever gone back or there was more to the story and loads of stuff on google came up about it being a hoax and that she went with a group tour and also that motorcyles or personal vehicles are completely banned and she never would have got through.

Still enjoyed reading it though. Her pictures are real. The terrible event really happened. It made me think and I think that is what it was designed to do.


----------



## Unexpected212

I went on here and submitted one of my stories once. It's peoples 'real life' ghost stories like the stories we've been sharing. They are supposed to be true, but I'm sure some people make them up!

https://www.yourghoststories.com/


----------



## jasminejo24

i know chernobyl is sort of open to the public for sightseeing and some people have moved back inot the nearby town where the workers lived.

i think they are in the process of fortifying or rebuilding the concrete sarcaphagus around the reactor 


its wierd how nature is beautiful but when it starts to re-take man made structures like battleship island and that theme park that it looks creepy as hell

anyone seen the suicide forest?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FDSdg09df8

some of the stuff on Vice is rubbish but a few of the videos are good. the one about intervieving a cannibal was odd


----------



## bumpy_j

Vice can be a totally rubbish publication but they do documentaries really well!


----------



## bumpy_j

I don't find suicide forest creepy, just really sad. Japan is such a wonderful country but the young people there are under so much pressure. I really feel for the guys that need to monitor it.


----------



## Unexpected212

Now googling suicide forest. Never heard of that before.


----------



## Unexpected212

The abandoned asylums and theme parks and the cracked articles have been brilliant to read and look at.


----------



## Unexpected212

Is it weird that I thought that that forest would be a great place to dump bodies of people if you were a murderer. Time to stop reading all this stuff I think my minds getting all cynical and paranoid :S


----------



## beth_terri

sequeena said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Apparently kid of speed was a bit fake in the sense she actually went on a group tour and with other people.
> 
> HOWEVER apparently the pictures are all still real and the whole thing is really eerie and sad :(
> 
> Really? Well that's ruined it for me lol for years I thought she went alone.Click to expand...

There's a couple of pictures of her looking through binoculars so I assumed she wasn't alone. X


----------



## BUGaBOO

This thread has taken me to
so many different places!

Has anyone heard of the 'deep web'? 

https://www.davidicke.com/forum/showthread.php?t=188465


----------



## beth_terri

BUGaBOO said:


> This thread has taken me to
> so many different places!
> 
> Has anyone heard of the 'deep web'?
> 
> https://www.davidicke.com/forum/showthread.php?t=188465

That can't be real can it?! I mean how could people get away with that kindof thing :/


----------



## beth_terri

I just watched the video. How odd!!


----------



## louandivy

Deep web is a legit thing though isnt it, its not just a crazy David Icke conspiracy!


----------



## Unexpected212

No idea if someone posted this but the suicide forest is featured in this https://www.cracked.com/article/181_the-6-creepiest-places-earth/

6 creepiest places on earth!


----------



## BUGaBOO

I think the deep web stuff is true for sure, it's mind boggling stuff. I've been researching it for hours


----------



## sequeena

the deep web stuff is awful :( but I am not surprised.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Wow...I've read this entire thread over the past several days, and it has taken me all over the place! The reason it took me so long to get through is that I spent like 8 hours on reddit :haha:

I've got stories for you! Nothing paranormal has happened to me, as far as I know...everything turned out to be explainable. However, lots of stuff has happened to my mother. I'll tell you some of her stories later. First, here's a non-ghost story ;)

_The mysterious vibrating bouncy seat_
This past Saturday, I took my baby out of the bouncy seat and put him down for a nap. Ten minutes later, I was sitting at the table and I heard the seat vibrating. I though "hmm, I thought I turned that off," and I went over and shut it off. A little later, I was in the kitchen and I heard the vibration again. I looked, and there was no one near the seat. I started getting a little uneasy and told DH about it. He thought I was nuts and told me I probably just didn't shut it off right the first time (really? how hard is it to press a button? :haha:). So this time he shut it off and we went about our day. A few hours later, I walked past the seat, and it TURNED ON BY ITSELF RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME. I freaked out and ran into the bathroom where DH was shaving and dragged him out into the living room to see the proof. He got down on the floor, turned it over, and starting messing with the buttons. Guess what? Turns out this bouncy seat has a voice activation setting...which was turned on. So whenever there was sound or a vibration from someone walking on the floor, it turned on. Mystery solved! I felt silly.


----------



## The Alchemist

Is there any way a television can turn itself on/off if the power cord is not in the wall outlet? :wacko:


----------



## Melissa_M

:haha: That would freak me out too! Glad it was a simple explanation!


----------



## DragonflyWing

My grandmother's house was haunted. She lived in an area on Long Island, NY that was built over a Native American (I think it was the Patchoag tribe, but might have been Algonquin) burial ground, and at least 5 people saw/heard ghosts in the house over the years. Oddly, none of them seemed to be Native American ghosts, but I digress. Perhaps something about the Native American rituals caused the "veil" between worlds to be thinner there.

Although I personally never experienced anything blatantly paranormal myself, there were little things that were off about the place. I lived there for a year with my mom when I was 7, and we slept in the basement, which is where most of the "occurrances" um, occurred :haha:. I'll put specifics under a spoiler for the fainthearted ;)

Background

Spoiler
My grandma owned the house for about 40 years, and she lived there alone for the last 10 years before she died. I'm betting she had more experiences than anyone else, but she didn't like to talk about it. If you asked her, she'd just say something like "Yea I see things, but I just ignore them, I'm so used to it." and she'd change the subject. She was pretty crabby in her later years, so I'm sure those ghosties got an earful if they bothered her.

My mom is very sensitive to otherwordly energy, so she tells me, and she says that the bad energy in my grandma's house waxed and waned over the years in cycles. Sometimes, she didn't feel anything at all and it was a completely normal house. Other times, it was so bad she couldn't even walk through the door without feeling sick. I think I picked up on some of that, because sometimes I felt on edge for no reason when I was there, and couldn't even look in the direction of the basement stairs because I was too afraid of what I would see (I never saw anything), and other times I would play in the basement by myself and not be scared at all. It was weird. I'll tell you some of the stories, most of them are secondhand from my mom, but she's a reliable source and I have no reason to doubt her word. She has never lied to me about anything else, so I believe her on this.

The basement storeroom

Spoiler
I still remember that there was an area of the basement that I never really wanted to go near...it was the corner with the washer and dryer, and the storeroom where my grandma kept her huge hoard of canned goods. I still don't know why the corner with the washer and dryer was scary...but the storeroom was scary because of the DOOR. It had wood doors that slid on a track, kind of like some closet doors. The door on the left would not stay closed no matter what you did. When you closed it, it shut flush with the jamb, and you could stand there staring at it forever and it would stay closed. However, if you turned your back for even a second, when you looked back it was open about two inches. My cousin and I experimented with it once, and we found that if at least one of us was looking at it, it stayed closed, but as soon as no one was looking, the next time we looked it was open. It never made a sound, which was the scariest part, because the door screeched when you opened or closed it yourself...but when it magically opened when no one was looking, it was silent. One second it was closed, the next it was open, and there were no windows in there, so with the light off it was the darkest black behind that door.

My mom says that the light turned on and off in that room all the time. Every night as she fell asleep she would hear the light switch click on and off, and eventually she stopped opening her eyes to see if the light came on.
 
I have so many stories, I don't know where to start! Here's one from when my mom was a little girl...

Hide and seek

Spoiler
When my mom was about 7, my grandma's friend came over for coffee. My mom was downstairs playing in the basement, and shortly a little boy came into the room where she was and asked her to play with him. She figured it was her mom's friend's son, and even though he was a lot younger than she was (he looked about 3 or 4), she thought she'd be nice and play with him. They started playing hide and seek, and he was really good at it. When he was it, he found her almost immediately, and when she was it, she could never find him and always had to call him to come out. Finally, she could not find him anywhere, and he didn't come to her calls. She went upstairs and asked her mom where he went. My grandma and her friend looked at her blankly. The friend did not have a son. She never saw the little boy again.

I'll write more stories later.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Here are a couple more:

The whistler

Spoiler
When my mom was a teenager, she shared a bedroom with one of her sisters. One night she was awakened by whistling. It was "Camptown Races," and was coming from her sister's bed. She told her sister to shut up because she was trying to sleep, and the whistling stopped. A few minutes later, before she could even fall back to sleep, it started up again, and my mom again yelled at her sister to be quiet. When it started up a third time, my mom got so mad that she got up and marched over to her sister's bed planning to sock her in the arm (they often had knock down, drag out fights lol), but there was no one in the bed. My mom ran to turn on the light, and found the room empty. It turned out my aunt had been out with friends and hadn't come home yet. The whistling stopped as soon as my mom turned on the light.

The candle

Spoiler
My mom has tons of stories about her and her friends playing with a ouija board and having seances in the basement. She thinks this is part of the reason for all the haunting, because they let so many spirits in while playing. The story that sticks out most in my mind was from when she was about 13 years old. She was having a seance with three friends, and they had two white taper candles sitting in the middle of their circle. They all held hands and asked for a sign that a spirit was present. They waited, but nothing happened, so my mom thought she'd be more specific. She blew out one of the candles and said "If there is a spirit present, give us a sign by lighting the second candle." As they all watched in speechless horror, the lit candle broke in half, fell over, and lit the second candle. Her friends ran screaming in terror, and would never come over to the house anymore.


----------



## Unexpected212

Someone posted about a creepy Japanese abandoned theme park that had loads of accidents and it's number 1 on this article if they were still looking

Or number 7 rather but the first one

https://www.cracked.com/article_19511_the-7-creepiest-places-earth-part-3.html


----------



## staralfur

I want to go back in time and not read about the deep web. Ugh, I'm so creeped out right now.


----------



## beth_terri

staralfur said:


> I want to go back in time and not read about the deep web. Ugh, I'm so creeped out right now.

I just think its crazy that it can all go ahead :/


----------



## blueskai

That deep web thing makes me feel so uneasy :nope:

xo


----------



## mazndave

staralfur said:


> I want to go back in time and not read about the deep web. Ugh, I'm so creeped out right now.

I looked at a link they mentioned on there - encyclopaedia dramatica offended. So wish I hadn't, the most disgusting pictures I've ever seen in my life!!!! :sick:


----------



## beth_terri

mazndave said:


> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> I want to go back in time and not read about the deep web. Ugh, I'm so creeped out right now.
> 
> I looked at a link they mentioned on there - encyclopaedia dramatica offended. So wish I hadn't, the most disgusting pictures I've ever seen in my life!!!! :sick:Click to expand...

I didn't notice a link. I'd be scared to view it :/


----------



## beth_terri

Silly me went and had a look. I seriously do not understand what goes through some people's minds!!


----------



## Piggywinkle

I saw the link but was too scared to look.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm not sure if I'll be checking out the deep web stuff right meow! After this thread I've had the hardest time falling asleep in my dark room :haha: Particularly the candle cove one. Not sure why, but that one just freaks me out!


----------



## beth_terri

How would you get onto the deep web? Id have thought it would be dangerous to even try. I really find it wierd that such a thing exists! And is allowed to exist!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Crap..I'm going in, I have to see what this is all about!


----------



## beth_terri

kissesandhugs said:


> Crap..I'm going in, I have to see what this is all about!

Its not scary just crazy!


----------



## kissesandhugs

beth_terri said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Crap..I'm going in, I have to see what this is all about!
> 
> Its not scary just crazy!Click to expand...

Should I just read the whole thread to fully grasp it? I read the first page and it is messed up just not ya know, mind blowing.


----------



## beth_terri

kissesandhugs said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Crap..I'm going in, I have to see what this is all about!
> 
> Its not scary just crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> Should I just read the whole thread to fully grasp it? I read the first page and it is messed up just not ya know, mind blowing.Click to expand...

I didn't read it just watched the YouTube clip x


----------



## Chellxx

I've just read through the whole thread and now have about 15 pages open on my iPad that I'm too scared to read tonight :haha:

When I lived in Cyprus I Lived right on the boarder of Famagusta which is a ghost town https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Famagusta it was so freaky, on boat trips you can see all the stuff still laid out exactly as people left it in '76. There is a stretch of road that runs along the boarder and one side is Greek Cyprus and the other is abandoned with the odd Turkish army look out point scattered along. It's a sad but fascinating story and the only time I would return to Cyprus is if they ever open Famagusta up to tourists. You can go to Nicosia which is a divided city and there is a long stretch of no mans land which is creepy.

I can remember who had the "get the hell out" experience but its happened toe to, my bff's house has always scared me and I hate being there alone. When my godson was 5 months I looked after him for the weekend and as I walked into her bedroom a mans voice shouted "get out" there were no windows open or anything. I shat it and slept in the living room lol, I've had things fly off shelfs there and doors slam behind me. She has recently got with someone who is a Buddhist and into spirituality and he sensed something in the house right away and even before I met him he knew it effected me :dohh: :cry:

I'm off to bed now and hoping I don't have to get up in the night :haha: I'm so easily scared I can't believe I made it to page 76 lol


----------



## Piggywinkle

Chellxx said:


> I've just read through the whole thread and now have about 15 pages open on my iPad that I'm too scared to read tonight :haha:
> 
> When I lived in Cyprus I Lived right on the boarder of Famagusta which is a ghost town https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Famagusta it was so freaky, on boat trips you can see all the stuff still laid out exactly as people left it in '76. There is a stretch of road that runs along the boarder and one side is Greek Cyprus and the other is abandoned with the odd Turkish army look out point scattered along. It's a sad but fascinating story and the only time I would return to Cyprus is if they ever open Famagusta up to tourists. You can go to Nicosia which is a divided city and there is a long stretch of no mans land which is creepy.
> 
> I can remember who had the "get the hell out" experience but its happened toe to, my bff's house has always scared me and I hate being there alone. When my godson was 5 months I looked after him for the weekend and as I walked into her bedroom a mans voice shouted "get out" there were no windows open or anything. I shat it and slept in the living room lol, I've had things fly off shelfs there and doors slam behind me. She has recently got with someone who is a Buddhist and into spirituality and he sensed something in the house right away and even before I met him he knew it effected me :dohh: :cry:
> 
> I'm off to bed now and hoping I don't have to get up in the night :haha: I'm so easily scared I can't believe I made it to page 76 lol

I went to the no man's land in Nicosia back in 2002 - it is a very weird place to be!


----------



## bookworm0901

The deep web freaks me out, for one because I am NOT going to accidentally stumble upon child porn, I will never recover. 

And for TWO, because what if I was trying to see what it was all about and accidentally went to something weird and got my IP address traced and got arrested or something? Lol, maybe I'm paranoid but I'm too scared about what I might see and I don't want to get arrested for being curious. :haha:


----------



## BUGaBOO

The thing with the deep web is that you have to access it through certain avenues (eg Tor) so you're anonymous - that's why shit gets so messed up as if you do it properly you can't be traced. 

I had a look out of curiosity at a black market website where you can buy anything, drugs, slaves, hitman etc
Scary stuff


----------



## sequeena

my browser (google chrome) blocked the encaeclopaedia site thankfully!


----------



## Gem_Clem

mazndave said:


> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> I want to go back in time and not read about the deep web. Ugh, I'm so creeped out right now.
> 
> I looked at a link they mentioned on there - encyclopaedia dramatica offended. So wish I hadn't, the most disgusting pictures I've ever seen in my life!!!! :sick:Click to expand...

Aaah I just looked at that site too :nope: My god, what is wrong with people.
My breakfast is now going in the bin


----------



## Unexpected212

I've stumbled over some really horrible sub forums of reddit whilst reading some of the better ones so now I'm just reading through tonnes of articles on cracked instead. Some of them are hilarious!


----------



## mazndave

Gem_Clem said:


> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> I want to go back in time and not read about the deep web. Ugh, I'm so creeped out right now.
> 
> I looked at a link they mentioned on there - encyclopaedia dramatica offended. So wish I hadn't, the most disgusting pictures I've ever seen in my life!!!! :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah I just looked at that site too :nope: My god, what is wrong with people.
> My breakfast is now going in the binClick to expand...

It was so horrendous, but then it's my own fault really for scrolling all the way down and not just closing the page straight away.

My friend used to go on ogrish and rotten.com and it reminded me of things from there but 100x worse. I can't imagine where they get hold of those type of pictures!?!! I had one image stuck in my head all night and I just hope it was fake!!


----------



## LoolaBear

i love this thread,

the only thing significant that has happened to me was this


when my grandad passed away my mum and dad went to be with him and dropped us kiddos off at my other grandparents house (my grandad was in the very late stages of various cancers and his life support was being turned off, he was home nursed) my mum and dad only stayed for the rest of the day as they needed to get back to us and my grandma had my aunt and uncle helping her. she didnt mind them leaving. 
when they got back to us at my grandparents house (my grandad lived in kent my grandparents in southampton) my mum noticed me sucking my thumb, never done it bofore at all. my mum asked when did i start doing that and my gran replied it was at 4pm yesterday i remeber because i had just started prepping tea why do you ask its not a problem is it. all colour left in my mums face drained, she said thats when grandpa's heart stopped beating, at exactly 4pm.
my grandad passed away at 4pm 17 february 1991 the very same moment i started sucking my thumb (a comfort thing) i was 4.5 years old.

a couple other things have happened but they arent as spooky. like regularly now when i leave the living room door open i get this feeling of an old man stood to the side of the door in the hallway peering into the living room - not a sisnister way kind of a ;looking to make sure everything is ok way'


----------



## bookworm0901

mazndave said:


> Gem_Clem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> I want to go back in time and not read about the deep web. Ugh, I'm so creeped out right now.
> 
> I looked at a link they mentioned on there - encyclopaedia dramatica offended. So wish I hadn't, the most disgusting pictures I've ever seen in my life!!!! :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah I just looked at that site too :nope: My god, what is wrong with people.
> My breakfast is now going in the binClick to expand...
> 
> It was so horrendous, but then it's my own fault really for scrolling all the way down and not just closing the page straight away.
> 
> My friend used to go on ogrish and rotten.com and it reminded me of things from there but 100x worse. I can't imagine where they get hold of those type of pictures!?!! I had one image stuck in my head all night and I just hope it was fake!!Click to expand...

I want to know what it was but I don't want to look :haha:


----------



## blueskai

bookworm0901 said:


> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem_Clem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> I want to go back in time and not read about the deep web. Ugh, I'm so creeped out right now.
> 
> I looked at a link they mentioned on there - encyclopaedia dramatica offended. So wish I hadn't, the most disgusting pictures I've ever seen in my life!!!! :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah I just looked at that site too :nope: My god, what is wrong with people.
> My breakfast is now going in the binClick to expand...
> 
> It was so horrendous, but then it's my own fault really for scrolling all the way down and not just closing the page straight away.
> 
> My friend used to go on ogrish and rotten.com and it reminded me of things from there but 100x worse. I can't imagine where they get hold of those type of pictures!?!! I had one image stuck in my head all night and I just hope it was fake!!Click to expand...
> 
> I want to know what it was but I don't want to look :haha:Click to expand...

I really wouldn't recommend it...I couldn't sleep last night because I read far too much about the deep web and come across some truly awful pictures and screen shots of it. Seriously :nope:

xo


----------



## shellideaks

bookworm0901 said:


> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem_Clem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> I want to go back in time and not read about the deep web. Ugh, I'm so creeped out right now.
> 
> I looked at a link they mentioned on there - encyclopaedia dramatica offended. So wish I hadn't, the most disgusting pictures I've ever seen in my life!!!! :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah I just looked at that site too :nope: My god, what is wrong with people.
> My breakfast is now going in the binClick to expand...
> 
> It was so horrendous, but then it's my own fault really for scrolling all the way down and not just closing the page straight away.
> 
> My friend used to go on ogrish and rotten.com and it reminded me of things from there but 100x worse. I can't imagine where they get hold of those type of pictures!?!! I had one image stuck in my head all night and I just hope it was fake!!Click to expand...
> 
> I want to know what it was but I don't want to look :haha:Click to expand...

You really don't, I was disgusted by some of the things on there!


----------



## beth_terri

bookworm0901 said:


> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem_Clem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> I want to go back in time and not read about the deep web. Ugh, I'm so creeped out right now.
> 
> I looked at a link they mentioned on there - encyclopaedia dramatica offended. So wish I hadn't, the most disgusting pictures I've ever seen in my life!!!! :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah I just looked at that site too :nope: My god, what is wrong with people.
> My breakfast is now going in the binClick to expand...
> 
> It was so horrendous, but then it's my own fault really for scrolling all the way down and not just closing the page straight away.
> 
> My friend used to go on ogrish and rotten.com and it reminded me of things from there but 100x worse. I can't imagine where they get hold of those type of pictures!?!! I had one image stuck in my head all night and I just hope it was fake!!Click to expand...
> 
> I want to know what it was but I don't want to look :haha:Click to expand...

Tbh the stuff on the encyclopaedia thing is just gruesome. It's all guts and gore. Some trully disgusting pictures of naked people. All stuff that would turn your stomach but not anything that upsets me. Then there's a few pictures that would probably stick in any mothers head (nothing like child porn though like what's said to be on the deep web). 

Hasn't disturbed me though. Admittedly I didn't scroll all the way to the bottom I stopped just after half way as I thought, 'what the fuck am I looking at'.


----------



## mazndave

^ yeah they're not scary just gruesome, and make you wonder who the hell is sick enough to do those things.

Found a good 'story' on reddit to do with hidden inmate and execution records. The comments section really add to the believability of it as people have looked into it further. The S16 incidents:

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/v930i/i_found_some_old_documents_at_work_that_reveal/


----------



## kissesandhugs

mazndave said:


> ^ yeah they're not scary just gruesome, and make you wonder who the hell is sick enough to do those things.
> 
> Found a good 'story' on reddit to do with hidden inmate and execution records. The comments section really add to the believability of it as people have looked into it further. The S16 incidents:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/v930i/i_found_some_old_documents_at_work_that_reveal/

Reading it meow. C-R-E-E-P-Y!


----------



## kissesandhugs

kissesandhugs said:


> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> ^ yeah they're not scary just gruesome, and make you wonder who the hell is sick enough to do those things.
> 
> Found a good 'story' on reddit to do with hidden inmate and execution records. The comments section really add to the believability of it as people have looked into it further. The S16 incidents:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/v930i/i_found_some_old_documents_at_work_that_reveal/
> 
> Reading it meow. C-R-E-E-P-Y!Click to expand...

Okay TOTALLY creeped out by that one. Seriously. I mean the story is scary enough BUT I went to the OP's profile to see if anything else was posted. The original story was posted 10 months ago. Someone commented on it 9 months ago saying "C'mon OP, please be okay, please be okay. Genuinely freaked out, OP hasn't posted or made any comments on reddit what so ever in a couple weeks, starting to think he got nabbed by the govt." and OP replied "not ok something wrongg" From the post this OP is very detailed and intelligent so this seems off for him. 

THEN 5 months ago a posted commented "So let me get this straight. Crazy shit, lost of theories, "not ok something wrongg," Greatest nosleep ever, intentionally or not. I hope op isn't dead." and OP commented "dont stare intu the miror" Nothing else since. 

I mean, sure this could all be made up somehow? but if you read the story it does not seem that way, along with everyone else researching and finding other information that OP "did not know about" then OP dropping off randomly AND those random comments...just gives me a weird vibe.

FREAKY.


----------



## mazndave

Yeah it was the fact that other people had done research and found things that would corroborate the story! Although I suppose the op could have done lots of research on it himself before writing it. Still freaky though!

Found some more really good ones on reddit, a guy telling stories from his childhood. The first one 'footsteps' isn't as good, but they get better and creepier as they go along. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/k8ktr/footsteps/


----------



## ooSweetPea

mazndave said:


> Yeah it was the fact that other people had done research and found things that would corroborate the story! Although I suppose the op could have done lots of research on it himself before writing it. Still freaky though!
> 
> Found some more really good ones on reddit, a guy telling stories from his childhood. The first one 'footsteps' isn't as good, but they get better and creepier as they go along.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/k8ktr/footsteps/

The series that starts with 'footsteps' is titled 'penpal'. I think there's 6 or 7 parts to it? So many people on the forum loved the story so much that the author (1000vultures) actually published it as a book that you can buy (more detailed than the online story - but the online one is still really good), and now there are talks of it being made into a movie! The story is terrifying - I couldn't stop reading til the end and then was just like :shock::shock::shock:

Also just have to add - 'footsteps' isn't too scary on its own, but after reading the other parts and making the connections, 'footsteps' becomes crap your pants creepy! Definitely read the entire thing! There are soooo many weird connections throughout the stories - even ones I didn't connect until scrolling through the comments because there's that many.


----------



## mazndave

ooSweetPea said:


> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it was the fact that other people had done research and found things that would corroborate the story! Although I suppose the op could have done lots of research on it himself before writing it. Still freaky though!
> 
> Found some more really good ones on reddit, a guy telling stories from his childhood. The first one 'footsteps' isn't as good, but they get better and creepier as they go along.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/k8ktr/footsteps/
> 
> The series that starts with 'footsteps' is titled 'penpal'. I think there's 6 or 7 parts to it? So many people on the forum loved the story so much that the author (1000vultures) actually published it as a book that you can buy (more detailed than the online story - but the online one is still really good), and now there are talks of it being made into a movie! The story is terrifying - I couldn't stop reading til the end and then was just like :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Also just have to add - 'footsteps' isn't too scary on its own, but after reading the other parts and making the connections, 'footsteps' becomes crap your pants creepy! Definitely read the entire thing! There are soooo many weird connections throughout the stories - even ones I didn't connect until scrolling through the comments because there's that many.Click to expand...

Yeah there are 6 altogether, footsteps, balloons, boxes, maps, screens and friends. I'm just on to the last one now, excellent pieces of writing whether they are true or not, probably the best ones I've come across on reddit since this thread introduced me to it! Would make a very good film if it was done right. 

You're right about how footsteps becomes a much better story once you have read the others and fully understand what probably happened. You definitely have to read the whole series.


----------



## Unexpected212

kissesandhugs said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> ^ yeah they're not scary just gruesome, and make you wonder who the hell is sick enough to do those things.
> 
> Found a good 'story' on reddit to do with hidden inmate and execution records. The comments section really add to the believability of it as people have looked into it further. The S16 incidents:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/v930i/i_found_some_old_documents_at_work_that_reveal/
> 
> Reading it meow. C-R-E-E-P-Y!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay TOTALLY creeped out by that one. Seriously. I mean the story is scary enough BUT I went to the OP's profile to see if anything else was posted. The original story was posted 10 months ago. Someone commented on it 9 months ago saying "C'mon OP, please be okay, please be okay. Genuinely freaked out, OP hasn't posted or made any comments on reddit what so ever in a couple weeks, starting to think he got nabbed by the govt." and OP replied "not ok something wrongg" From the post this OP is very detailed and intelligent so this seems off for him.
> 
> THEN 5 months ago a posted commented "So let me get this straight. Crazy shit, lost of theories, "not ok something wrongg," Greatest nosleep ever, intentionally or not. I hope op isn't dead." and OP commented "dont stare intu the miror" Nothing else since.
> 
> I mean, sure this could all be made up somehow? but if you read the story it does not seem that way, along with everyone else researching and finding other information that OP "did not know about" then OP dropping off randomly AND those random comments...just gives me a weird vibe.
> 
> FREAKY.Click to expand...

I am actually terrified by that Reddit and that makes it EVEN WORSE

The fact there is so much evidence to back it up. the documents and the recordings, it seems TRUE and it is so scary.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Unexpected212 said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> ^ yeah they're not scary just gruesome, and make you wonder who the hell is sick enough to do those things.
> 
> Found a good 'story' on reddit to do with hidden inmate and execution records. The comments section really add to the believability of it as people have looked into it further. The S16 incidents:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/v930i/i_found_some_old_documents_at_work_that_reveal/
> 
> Reading it meow. C-R-E-E-P-Y!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay TOTALLY creeped out by that one. Seriously. I mean the story is scary enough BUT I went to the OP's profile to see if anything else was posted. The original story was posted 10 months ago. Someone commented on it 9 months ago saying "C'mon OP, please be okay, please be okay. Genuinely freaked out, OP hasn't posted or made any comments on reddit what so ever in a couple weeks, starting to think he got nabbed by the govt." and OP replied "not ok something wrongg" From the post this OP is very detailed and intelligent so this seems off for him.
> 
> THEN 5 months ago a posted commented "So let me get this straight. Crazy shit, lost of theories, "not ok something wrongg," Greatest nosleep ever, intentionally or not. I hope op isn't dead." and OP commented "dont stare intu the miror" Nothing else since.
> 
> I mean, sure this could all be made up somehow? but if you read the story it does not seem that way, along with everyone else researching and finding other information that OP "did not know about" then OP dropping off randomly AND those random comments...just gives me a weird vibe.
> 
> FREAKY.Click to expand...
> 
> I am actually terrified by that Reddit and that makes it EVEN WORSE
> 
> The fact there is so much evidence to back it up. the documents and the recordings, it seems TRUE and it is so scary.Click to expand...

I was thinking about it a lot last night. The one thing that makes it seem so true is the fact he had the hand written paper by the psychiatrist AND the broken strap...I'm sure he didn't just make these up for the story itself...


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah I'm scarred for life after reading that. I made my mum read it too and she's really freaked out. So I didn't have to be alone and freaked out. I'm reading the 'bloodstains' series on there now, then i'll try the Footsteps one.

I just find the whole thing very believable. There are so many links with the sulfur etc that they can't all be coincidence and it appears that it may of been investigated at some point hence the documents all hidden away. AND the fact the OP has never been back. Eugh scary.

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/k2yvr/correspondence/ really scary story series told in a series of emails.


----------



## kissesandhugs

:haha: I made OH read it too and he tried researching it but I told him he probably wouldn't find ANYTHING besides the reddit bc obviously it wasn't public records.


----------



## Unexpected212

The series I linked too it scaring the crap out of me now! Except from it's not believable like the other one.

That was the scary thing about that one. So many connections and evidence. Eep!

Although did sound like Supernatural with the 'yellow eyed demon' and the smell of sulfur...but then where do Supernatural get there ideas from? scary!


----------



## Piggywinkle

I was sucked in until the last two updates of

Spoiler
'no something wrongg' and 'don't look intu the mirror' or thereabouts.

Thought it was a tad theatrical and that ruined it for me a bit. I won't deny it was a flippin good read and had me well and truly creeped out! I just think that it's a well written, extremely well-researched series of articles. The writer gave us readers just enough to go on I think - it's very clever when you really think about it.

Love reddit/nosleep though :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

Piggywinkle said:


> I was sucked in until the last two updates of
> 
> Spoiler
> 'no something wrongg' and 'don't look intu the mirror' or thereabouts.
> 
> Thought it was a tad theatrical and that ruined it for me a bit. I won't deny it was a flippin good read and had me well and truly creeped out! I just think that it's a well written, extremely well-researched series of articles. The writer gave us readers just enough to go on I think - it's very clever when you really think about it.
> 
> Love reddit/nosleep though :)

Yeah I'm really back and forth with it! One minute I think it's gotta be fake but then the next I'm really wondering....


----------



## LoolaBear

just read the 'footsteps' series and yeah im a bit freaked out but at the same time i got a tear in my eye! its actually kinda sad.


----------



## Tasha

I loved the death row one but feel the last two comments ruined it. 

Although secretly dreading brushing my hair and having to look in the mirror :haha:


----------



## DragonflyWing

the correspondence series on /nosleep is deliciously horrifying...it even eventually involves other redditors. All the email addresses and such used in the story are real, and redditors actually got replies from them, which were then POSTED by the author. Probably all the accounts were made by him, and all the related commenters were plants and made up accounts, but it was ridiculously well researched and well planned out. Some of the redditt accounts were created over a year before the story started, and posted normally up until this story, and then devolved into madness/possession. SO SCARY and awesome!


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah props to the author of correspondence because oh my goodness it's thorough if nothing else! Dedication. It's scared me so bad!


----------



## mazndave

Correspondence was really good! Still preferred footsteps though.

I'm really surprised that this thread hasn't been moved by admin from baby club to general chatter?! I've seen stuff moved before that have been more baby related than this is!!


----------



## bookworm0901

I have no idea what y'all are talking about, I haven't stayed caught up with this thread since my DH went on a business trip, too scary! But I'm interested, will read it when he's back, lol!!


----------



## beth_terri

I suppose I better read the last couple of stories to catch up lol


----------



## Unexpected212

The dedication of making loads of accounts to comment on correspondence to make it creepier...scariest think I've ever read. And I've read a lot of scary stuff.


----------



## pompeyvix

Just read through the execution link on reddit. Urgh!! Properly freaked out !


----------



## bumpy_j

Eurgh the reddit one has freaked me out so much :( those 2 comments have scared me way more than they should have done


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm still reading 'correspondence' series by bloodstains. Read all the comments with it as everyone is involved. I'm still reading it and scared to death.


----------



## Melissa_M

I think I'm going to have to save these stories for day time! :lol:


----------



## detterose

Ugh, wish I did not read about the deep web. Don't wanna know. The regular web is scary enough :(


----------



## helen_beee

All I could think about last night when I was in bed was footsteps :wacko: I didn't sleep very well and when I did sleep I had nightmares xx


----------



## BintUmmi

Am I the only one who wasn't scared by the footsteps collection? 

I thought it was really well written but I wasn't scared by it and I am a total chicken! I'm working my way through the execution one and that is scary!


----------



## helen_beee

BintUmmi said:


> Am I the only one who wasn't scared by the footsteps collection?
> 
> I thought it was really well written but I wasn't scared by it and I am a total chicken! I'm working my way through the execution one and that is scary!

I think the reason I was so scared by it was because it wasn't supernatural, it was just a man and I find that scarier than ghosts and ghouls! xx


----------



## BintUmmi

helen_beee said:


> I think the reason I was so scared by it was because it wasn't supernatural, it was just a man and I find that scarier than ghosts and ghouls! xx

I didn't think of it like that. Feeling slight relief that I don't live by any woods...:haha:


----------



## Unexpected212

The correspondence one had me done with horror. I'm actually done. It's supposed to be like a virus that infects you once you get involved in the series...obviously it's fake but it scared me :( so many commentors suffering etc...

I didn't sleep last night. Not one bit after reading that. So I'm done with all this.


----------



## Piggywinkle

Ooh, I seem to have missed the correspondence one. I'm just starting part 4 of Butcherface on reddit :shock:

ETA: OK, these stories are beginning to scare the shiz out of me.

Links if anyone fancies not being able to sleep for about a week.

https://www.reddit.com/user/Dash32/submitted/


----------



## BintUmmi

Piggywinkle said:


> Ooh, I seem to have missed the correspondence one. I'm just starting part 4 of Butcherface on reddit :shock:
> 
> ETA: OK, these stories are beginning to scare the shiz out of me.
> 
> Links if anyone fancies not being able to sleep for about a week.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/user/Dash32/submitted/

I'm so tempted but I actually don't think I'm brave enough!


----------



## bumpy_j

I haven't perused any of these series ones yet - think ill wait till the morning...


----------



## socitycourty

how do i find the correspondence one?


----------



## Unexpected212

Seriously I felt weird even going back to the page to get this. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/k2yvr/correspondence/

It has several parts to it. Links to next part at the bottom of each part of story.

However always read all the comments. Reddit posters start saying they are seeing strange things. Occasionally the people from the stories start commenting. Or the author. Then a mysterious person called 'the bard'

The creepiest part of it is the sheer amount of people who say they are affected by stuff after reading this.

Chances are it's an elaborate story where the author has made many accounts and got people to join in.

Another creepy part of this is the author hadn't posted in around 6 months then posted a new one around 5 days ago.


----------



## socitycourty

oh that's creepy....and stupid ass me, I just finished reading all of the butcherface one....and my DH is away tonight! i'm usually not affected but i found that one creepy


----------



## jessicatunnel

Dammit. Just read the first part of the correspondence thing and I'm already shitting myself. I need to go close the blinds in my dining room but I'm too scared. :( I'm afraid I'm gonna see that woman. Ahh I'm such a wimp. I wanna read the other parts but don't know if I can bring myself to do it! Especially since ill be going to bed soon! May just read them tomorrow during the day time. Haha.


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah the stories on correspondence didn't bother me too much, it was reading the comments and it all seeming so 'real' that got to me. I've been on the funny bit of reddit tonight to try and help me sleep!


----------



## Unexpected212

I read Butcherface today. I know I said I was done. BUT I FAILED.

I read another terrifying series of stories today...not for the feint hearted I promise...
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/10nadn/i_am_a_grown_logical_man_crying_tears_of_horror/

He ended up publishing it as a book called 'the story of her holding an orange' It's one of the most popular ones on there and he won a Reddit award for it or something. VERY scary though.

All about this woman that stalks him always asking him to take an orange from her...doesn't sound scary but it is. He's posted loads of other creepy stories all relating to that as well.


----------



## jessicatunnel

I'm on the fourth part of correspondence and I haven't read any comments where it's happened to them yet? Just hella funny comments like "Well, at least I'm not constipated anymore." :rofl:


----------



## socitycourty

lol!


----------



## jessicatunnel

I'm on the correspondence revelation 03 or something along those lines but now I'm just getting bored. I was actually fine reading it until I walked across my living room and happened to turn my head towards our dark hallway and scared myself thinking the old woman was just going to be standing there. :nope:


----------



## staralfur

By the sounds of it I do not want to read that story! I have an overactive imagination and I do not cope well with that kind of thing. Same with scary movies. I've only ever liked and agreed to re-watch one horror film in my whole life (Insidious). Every other time I've just been trying to distract myself from what was happening with something happier. :haha:


----------



## Piggywinkle

Unexpected212 said:


> I read Butcherface today. I know I said I was done. BUT I FAILED.
> 
> I read another terrifying series of stories today...not for the feint hearted I promise...
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/10nadn/i_am_a_grown_logical_man_crying_tears_of_horror/
> 
> He ended up publishing it as a book called 'the story of her holding an orange' It's one of the most popular ones on there and he won a Reddit award for it or something. VERY scary though.
> 
> All about this woman that stalks him always asking him to take an orange from her...doesn't sound scary but it is. He's posted loads of other creepy stories all relating to that as well.


I felt a bit robbed by how the Story of Her Holding an Orange ended. I'd invested so much in the story just to find out that, if I wanted a more comprehensive ending, I would have to buy the book. I felt like I'd been deliberately sucked into a huge marketing skit :(


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah I was a bit annoyed at that but he has a load more free stories on there as well. I was kind of ok with that ending because it was mysterious just like 'I took it' I'm guessing as he's still alive and weird things still happen to him nothing that exciting happened.


----------



## Unexpected212

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/sp9vo/the_smiling_man/ 'The Smiling Man' Don't know if someones already posted this. But it's SCARY.


----------



## mazndave

I've got 3 tabs of no sleep stories open on my iPad!! Think I'm addicted to them.


----------



## socitycourty

I finished the whole correspondence series last night, including reading all the comments. That one was good and creepy. The smiling man was really scary. and I read that in the daytime!


----------



## Piggywinkle

Just finished the correspondence series too, whoever is putting that together has lots of patience and is borderline genius!

Some of the comments are really freaky too, can't belie e njidu,/:;:"- HUJCjjJff


Spoiler
Only messing... :haha:


----------



## pompeyvix

Right I'm going to read up on some of these now! But I'm already scared and my husband isn't home....!!


----------



## Wiggler

I love NoSleep, I spent all morning reading different stories while OH watched the kids :blush: 

Butcherface is my favourite, really creepy :)


----------



## pompeyvix

Unexpected212 said:


> I read Butcherface today. I know I said I was done. BUT I FAILED.
> 
> I read another terrifying series of stories today...not for the feint hearted I promise...
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/10nadn/i_am_a_grown_logical_man_crying_tears_of_horror/
> 
> He ended up publishing it as a book called 'the story of her holding an orange' It's one of the most popular ones on there and he won a Reddit award for it or something. VERY scary though.
> 
> All about this woman that stalks him always asking him to take an orange from her...doesn't sound scary but it is. He's posted loads of other creepy stories all relating to that as well.

Pretty creepy (if real) but incredibly annoying you can't read the final part without buying the book! Makes me very sceptical!


----------



## Unexpected212

Piggywinkle said:


> Just finished the correspondence series too, whoever is putting that together has lots of patience and is borderline genius!
> 
> Some of the comments are really freaky too, can't belie e njidu,/:;:"- HUJCjjJff
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Only messing... :haha:

Thanks for that I think I nearly pooped myself no lie :/

Didn't help when I popped to my mums to get something I saw an old lady walking to her house and it was dark so i was like AHHH


----------



## Unexpected212

I bought the book and am reading it now so if you want I'll let you know the end of the Woman holding out the orange story it's in the spoiler. I am glad I bought the ebook because it expands on it and the ending is good to read but here it is...


Spoiler
The main characters great grandfather and his girlfriends great grand mother had an affair when they were both vacationing in Kenya with their other halves. A little girl (ROSE) saw them and the great grandfather chased after her up to the attic, the floor fell through and the girl (rose) was injured, instead of calling for help and ruining both their marriages they both just left the little girl to die. The great grandfather had offered her an orange he had in is pocket before she ran away and fell through the floor, and he left the orange next to her before they left her to die incase she woke up, so she knew he had meant no harm. 

But she didnt die. She was dying when people found her. Rose's father hired a voodoo guy to try and save her, and he couldnt. As they were trying the creepy guy in the hat and the black suit knocked the door. He told Rose's parents he could save her but they would never see her again and she belonged to him.

Milos, the main character taking the orange from the unaged Rose sets her free from the hat mans posesssion. 

After he takes the orange it all stops. The story ends with him saying that him and his girlfriend are now married and now expecting a child...a girl DUM DUM DUM

It is worth reading the end for yourself because obviously it's a lot better and scarier when he writes it but I thought i'd try and explain for those that wanted to know.


----------



## Unexpected212

He has posted some other good stories too

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/136ihm/sorry_larry/ This one about his friend Larry who plays a game of chess for his life.

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/13f86a/boo/ 'Boo'

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/14602y/tonight_you_may_see_some_people_who_arent_alive/ A story of him and his grandma in a cabin and creepy people trying to get in

If you look at his username and click submitted there are loads more. All really good.

I've looked up some of the monthly winners and good ones on there
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/u7zc2/the_life_in_the_machine/ 'The life in the machine' Got about 4000 up votes

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/10hpmi/the_showers/ 'The showers'

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/12x5u5/the_soul_game/ 'The soul game'. By the author bloodworth. This one is scary. I will say. Don't read his other stuff. I tried one and they are totally sick and inappropriate. Not even scary. Just vile.

Obviously I imagine the content of these is all pretty scary or has swear words or gore so be careful lol


----------



## mazndave

Unexpected212 said:


> I bought the book and am reading it now so if you want I'll let you know the end of the Woman holding out the orange story it's in the spoiler. I am glad I bought the ebook because it expands on it and the ending is good to read but here it is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> The main characters great grandfather and his girlfriends great grand mother had an affair when they were both vacationing in Kenya with their other halves. A little girl (ROSE) saw them and the great grandfather chased after her up to the attic, the floor fell through and the girl (rose) was injured, instead of calling for help and ruining both their marriages they both just left the little girl to die. The great grandfather had offered her an orange he had in is pocket before she ran away and fell through the floor, and he left the orange next to her before they left her to die incase she woke up, so she knew he had meant no harm.
> 
> 
> But she didnt die. She was dying when people found her. Rose's father hired a voodoo guy to try and save her, and he couldnt. As they were trying the creepy guy in the hat and the black suit knocked the door. He told Rose's parents he could save her but they would never see her again and she belonged to him.
> 
> Milos, the main character taking the orange from the unaged Rose sets her free from the hat mans posesssion.
> 
> After he takes the orange it all stops. The story ends with him saying that him and his girlfriend are now married and now expecting a child...a girl DUM DUM DUM
> 
> It is worth reading the end for yourself because obviously it's a lot better and scarier when he writes it but I thought i'd try and explain for those that wanted to know.

The ending on reddit was lame! I'd been looking to see if I could find the expanded ending on the net, so thanks for that! A little bit stupid but better than the nothingness of the reddit one. Definitely a marketing ploy to get people to buy the book!

Got a few more lined up to read tomorrow when little man is asleep!


----------



## blueskai

Anybody who's braving the stories at this time of the night and needs a little extra help :rofl: Certainly calmed me down after beginning "correspondence"..

https://www.ponymindbleach.com


----------



## Unexpected212

I couldnt tell you why I keep reading this stuff and doing this to myself. Thank you for pony mind bleach! I just go on the cute stuff bit of reddit to calm myself down lol.


----------



## babydreams85

First of all, I LOVE this thread!!!! It took me 2 days to read through it. Thank you for all the new websites...I adore scary stories. Actually I used to write disturbing short stories myself, won a couple of awards and then stopped doing it. Sort of makes me want to start it up again, although it's been a looonnngggg time and I'm out of practice!! :) 

SUBSCRIBED!!!


----------



## sequeena

I read correspondence last night and wanted to be scared but I wasn't. I didn't get it. Can someone explain it to me? Was it the mother all along? :haha:


----------



## Unexpected212

Yay for mummies that like a bit of horror :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Correspondence is just a series of connected incidents of people going crazy, seeing the old woman and doing weird stuff...people dissapearing.

The creepy part for me was the people involved commenting as if they were real then people saying that they read it and their computers or phones acted up.

It's meant to be like the ring sort of thing...the more that read it the more power the 'old woman' aka 'the devil' gets. By reading it you become involved. 

some of the users had been active for a few years and went all weird commenting then dissapeared. Freaked me out no end.


----------



## socitycourty

sequeena-correspondence was more about a demon that was possessing people, I thought. I don't think it was meant to be the mom? although maybe I was confused lol


----------



## sequeena

It was the end bit when the mum said she'd be back soon and it ended that I was like 'What? That's it?'

Also my netbook froze whilst reading it was hilarious!!


----------



## Piggywinkle

sequeena said:


> It was the end bit when the mum said she'd be back soon and it ended that I was like 'What? That's it?'
> 
> Also my netbook froze whilst reading it was hilarious!!

After I'd finished reading it on my phone last night, my battery decided to die so I put it on charge. It went completely haywire and turned itself on and off, constantly, for about half an hour. There was nothing I could do, I was just like :shock:


----------



## caggimedicine

I was wondering... could the original poster please update the first post with what happened next re the images on BabyTV? There's 84 pages to this thread and I wouldn't know where to start to find out what happened!


----------



## sequeena

Piggywinkle said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> It was the end bit when the mum said she'd be back soon and it ended that I was like 'What? That's it?'
> 
> Also my netbook froze whilst reading it was hilarious!!
> 
> After I'd finished reading it on my phone last night, my battery decided to die so I put it on charge. It went completely haywire and turned itself on and off, constantly, for about half an hour. There was nothing I could do, I was just like :shock:Click to expand...

Have you seen an old woman yet? :haha:

caggimedicine I don't think there's been an update.


----------



## Unexpected212

Ah don't because my computer froze when I was reading Correspondence. I nearly died.


----------



## pompeyvix

Unexpected212 said:


> I bought the book and am reading it now so if you want I'll let you know the end of the Woman holding out the orange story it's in the spoiler. I am glad I bought the ebook because it expands on it and the ending is good to read but here it is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> The main characters great grandfather and his girlfriends great grand mother had an affair when they were both vacationing in Kenya with their other halves. A little girl (ROSE) saw them and the great grandfather chased after her up to the attic, the floor fell through and the girl (rose) was injured, instead of calling for help and ruining both their marriages they both just left the little girl to die. The great grandfather had offered her an orange he had in is pocket before she ran away and fell through the floor, and he left the orange next to her before they left her to die incase she woke up, so she knew he had meant no harm.
> 
> But she didnt die. She was dying when people found her. Rose's father hired a voodoo guy to try and save her, and he couldnt. As they were trying the creepy guy in the hat and the black suit knocked the door. He told Rose's parents he could save her but they would never see her again and she belonged to him.
> 
> Milos, the main character taking the orange from the unaged Rose sets her free from the hat mans posesssion.
> 
> After he takes the orange it all stops. The story ends with him saying that him and his girlfriend are now married and now expecting a child...a girl DUM DUM DUM
> 
> It is worth reading the end for yourself because obviously it's a lot better and scarier when he writes it but I thought i'd try and explain for those that wanted to know.

Thanks so much for that :thumbup:

The story is made up though isn't it? Reading the conclusion just makes it even more unbelievable than it already was!


----------



## Piggywinkle

sequeena said:


> Piggywinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> It was the end bit when the mum said she'd be back soon and it ended that I was like 'What? That's it?'
> 
> Also my netbook froze whilst reading it was hilarious!!
> 
> After I'd finished reading it on my phone last night, my battery decided to die so I put it on charge. It went completely haywire and turned itself on and off, constantly, for about half an hour. There was nothing I could do, I was just like :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen an old woman yet? :haha:
> 
> caggimedicine I don't think there's been an update.Click to expand...

I went into town today with LO and there was a little old lady talking to me in the queue for the bank counter. Luckily she didn't speak in Latin! :haha:


----------



## Tasha

caggimedicine said:


> I was wondering... could the original poster please update the first post with what happened next re the images on BabyTV? There's 84 pages to this thread and I wouldn't know where to start to find out what happened!

I dont think there are any updates. I've been reading every day and havent noticed any x


----------



## Unexpected212

https://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassai/the-creepiest-things-a-child-has-ever-said-to-a-parent 

Creepiest things a kids said to a parent!


----------



## sequeena

Unexpected212 said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassai/the-creepiest-things-a-child-has-ever-said-to-a-parent
> 
> Creepiest things a kids said to a parent!

Jesus!!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

I know!! some made me chuckle but others were terrifying!


----------



## sequeena

I'm glad Thomas can't speak :rofl:


----------



## blueskai

Some of them things the kids said are fricken creepy!! :shock:

xo


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, some funny yet some are seriously creepy!


----------



## RoxieHart

Omg! I've missed too much! I think I've been avoiding it cos I've moved into a house which is quite old and scary! Lol ... 

Better catch up! Just an update too, I've just moved house so haven't had a chance to write the the appropriate people concerning what my original post here was all about, but am getting on it tonight so will let you know when I have! 

Keep this thread alive ladies! It's soo interesting !!


----------



## Unexpected212

I was hoping you didn't mind we have kind of derailed it :)


----------



## babydreams85

OMG the skin one is sooo creepy!!! If Weston ever says that to me I will run lmao


----------



## Unexpected212

My friends little boy when he was about 3 used to come downstairs from bed half asleep and say the WEIRDEST stuff and he'd have this really vacant look on his face. Used to creep us all out lol.


----------



## RoxieHart

Unexpected212 said:


> I was hoping you didn't mind we have kind of derailed it :)

Haha no! I love it! But the original post has kinda disappeared so I thought id re-remind :haha: .. Loving this thread now though. However f'd up it is! Lol


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah I think I've turned into a nervous wreck since reading all this spooky stuff but it keeps me entertained. Think I'm addicted!


----------



## Unexpected212

https://www.cracked.com/article_19503_7-creepy-urban-legends-that-happen-to-be-true-part-521.html

Urban legends that happen to be true! theres about five or 6 of these and they are great articles.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Read the footsteps one, pretty damn good! I wouldn't say "scary" but definitely messed up:(

On correspondence now....and f*** I'm going to have the HARDEST time sleeping tonight. To make it worse, I'm staying at home ALONE, NO LO, NO OH tomorrow night (They're staying at OH's grandmas). Why did I do this to myself?!


----------



## Unexpected212

Correspondence is the only one that really messed me up because all the comments seemed so 'real'


----------



## pompeyvix

Unexpected212 said:


> Correspondence is the only one that really messed me up because all the comments seemed so 'real'

Maybe it's me, but I really didn't find that one creepy (I am usually creeped out very easily!)


----------



## kissesandhugs

I think the creepiest thing about correspondence is the creepy old woman. Seriously, I'll sit in the dark and think that I see things and she'll be on the top of my list now. Usually it's creepy little girls :wacko:


----------



## helen_beee

pompeyvix said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Correspondence is the only one that really messed me up because all the comments seemed so 'real'
> 
> Maybe it's me, but I really didn't find that one creepy (I am usually creeped out very easily!)Click to expand...


Same here, I thought it was done well but not creepy. I read all the comments as well but don't seem to have got the same thing from them :shrug: maybe I missed something xx


----------



## pinkribbon

I officially hate this thread :dohh::haha:

Lurked here a few days ago and now I've seriously been freaked out the past like 3 nights. I'm not even exaggurating either. I am the biggest wimp going :(


----------



## BintUmmi

I was considering reading correspondence but after reading all of your comments I am not going to! 

Any other good ones to share?


----------



## Unexpected212

I thought correspondence was really good!

This one creeped me out 

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1c1eh9/turkish_online_casino_and_something_way_too_crazy/

He has loads of good stories. All his are worth reading

ONE ABOUT CLOWNS NOO https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1c8873/mr_blinky_the_funlover/


https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1compp/6302967536/

This one is creepy! Boothworld industries. There is a number you call and it says something creepy lol


----------



## Melissa_M

babydreams85 said:


> OMG the skin one is sooo creepy!!! If Weston ever says that to me I will run lmao

:haha: 

I read some of the comments to the article and one of them says that the original reddit post had a back story to that quote....this is the comment (made me feel better):

_I read these on reddit a few days ago, and Buzzfeed did an awesome job of leaving out key parts of the stories. Take #4, for example...they cut out the part where the dad had gotten sunburnt and was peeling. Sure, it's still comically creepy, but without that context it makes the girl seem maniacally murderous. Several of these are generously edited as well (like the waves of blood comment)._


----------



## Tasha

Which of the stories would you say is a must read x


----------



## BintUmmi

Tasha said:


> Which of the stories would you say is a must read x

They are all good and nice and short too so you could easily read them all but if you wanted just one I'd say the Mr Blinky clown one and then the last link


----------



## Tasha

Thank you. I read a lot but keep looking at this at night and I dont wanna look at links at night :haha:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Due to this thread, when OH and LO go to his grandmas overnight, I'm staying at my best friends downstairs :dohh: I refuse to stay at home by myself! :haha: thanks A LOT ;)


----------



## helen_beee

kissesandhugs said:


> Due to this thread, when OH and LO go to his grandmas overnight, I'm staying at my best friends downstairs :dohh: I refuse to stay at home by myself! :haha: thanks A LOT ;)

I live in a house with just my LO, how do you think I feel, I haven't been able to sleep with the lights off since this thread started! As I locked up last night someone walked past the front door and I nearly had a heart attack :dohh:


----------



## BintUmmi

Tasha said:


> Thank you. I read a lot but keep looking at this at night and I dont wanna look at links at night :haha:

haha I'm exactly the same! I only read the stories during daylight. 

I love that no matter how terrified we make ourselves we all keep coming back for more stories!


----------



## Unexpected212

I've turned into a wuss. I refuse to go to bed before OH because I don't want to sleep alone and I'm a jumpy nervous wreck. When LO wakes up I make OH come with me downstairs to get his bottle!


----------



## LoolaBear

its strange because if i read scary things it doesnt affect me and there is a possibilty its real.
if i watch scary things (films etc) then im scared poopless and cant sleep and have been known to break down in tears im that panicked and scared. and thats with knowing that what im watching isnt real as they are all actors! :wacko:


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm the opposite. Scary films do not bother me in the slightest. Reading scary things makes me terrified and jumpy. lol.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I think I need to take a break from this crap, I feel way uneasy all the time!


----------



## Tittie

I just read a lot of this thread and _WOW_ some of the things I just looked at :shock: from subliminal messages, to spongebob, to radio stations doing weird shit to deep web :sick: to ghost stories... I'm scarred for life!

I'm too scared to get off the lounge and go get in bed with OH! :dohh:


----------



## bookworm0901

I've been keeping up with this thread since the start but I haven't read anything scary since Ted the caver. :haha: it was really messing with my mind and making me a nervous mess. But I've kept up so that here and there I can go read one or two stories and then take a break again. I'm not doing that to myself again!

Right now I'm on break til DH and I both return home from our trips.


----------



## bookworm0901

Creepy true story


Spoiler
I worked for psychiatrist a few years ago. The difference between a psychiatrist and a psychologist is that a psychiatrist can prescribe medication. Most of our patients were pill poppers looking to abuse anti-anxiety medications like Xanax. Every once in a while we would get a patient who actually had other problems. 

My job was to take patient's vitals and get them to talk to me a little bit about the problems they are having. A lot of our patients didn't realize that our doctor really wasn't a therapist and they would spend a lot of time talking to him about their problems. My job was to get a little of this information so that the doctor could help them more quickly and not spend an hour with each person.

One day we had a new patient. She was African-American and extremely obese. When she came into my office, I tried to take her vitals but my blood pressure cuff wasn't big enough for her arm and my scale didn't go high enough to tell me her weight. I knew the temperamental doctor I worked for would be annoyed, even though was out of my control, that I couldn't get her vitals so I decided to do an in-depth analysis of the problems she had been having. 

She sat at the desk in front of me and looked down at the floor when we started talking. I started with my usual question, pretty general, to open up the conversation in any direction. I said "so how are you today?" Without looking up she said "today is not a good day." Her voice was very monotone, and I couldn't get any emotion from her. I said "tell me what kind of problems you have been having."She said "well, it's the voices." I said "voices?" She said "the ones in my head." I said "how often do you hear voices?" She said "all the time, constantly, they go with me everywhere and interrupt my conversations." 

At this point, the patient still hadn't looked up at me. She seemed nervous and tired, but also annoyed, as if I was prying too far and asking her questions she didn't want to answer. Part of my job was to turn something that would be unusual to an outsider into an everyday occurrence- to make her feel normal, like she has nothing to worry about, and that we might be able to help her. This was the first patient I ever had who heard voices, but I didn't want the patient to realize that.

I said "what do the voices say to you?" She hesitated before telling me "...to hurt". Worried I said "are the voices telling you to hurt yourself?" For the first time during our conversation, she looked me dead in the eye and without blinking or any emotion she said "No, they want me to hurt the people around me." She leaned forward, "They constantly scream at me to attack."

I felt uneasy during our entire conversation, but now I was actually scared. We were alone in a room together sitting feet from each other, and she pretty much just told me their voices in her head ordering her to attack me. 

I avoided looking at her and continued scribbling my notes down, and then made an excuse to leave the room. I had to go get her when it was time to see the doctor, and she was back to sitting back in her chair looking at the ground.

From then on, anytime she had an appointment, I was the only person she would ever look in the eye. It was never a comfortable look, but it was an intense, eyes wide open, crazy look. To this day, I am not convinced that it is a good thing she would look at me. If I continued working there, maybe those voices would have convinced her to attack one day. *shudder*


----------



## kissesandhugs

bookworm0901 said:


> Creepy true story
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I worked for psychiatrist a few years ago. The difference between a psychiatrist and a psychologist is that a psychiatrist can prescribe medication. Most of our patients were pill poppers looking to abuse anti-anxiety medications like Xanax. Every once in a while we would get a patient who actually had other problems.
> 
> My job was to take patient's vitals and get them to talk to me a little bit about the problems they are having. A lot of our patients didn't realize that our doctor really wasn't a therapist and they would spend a lot of time talking to him about their problems. My job was to get a little of this information so that the doctor could help them more quickly and not spend an hour with each person.
> 
> One day we had a new patient. She was African-American and extremely obese. When she came into my office, I tried to take her vitals but my blood pressure cuff wasn't big enough for her arm and my scale didn't go high enough to tell me her weight. I knew the temperamental doctor I worked for would be annoyed, even though was out of my control, that I couldn't get her vitals so I decided to do an in-depth analysis of the problems she had been having.
> 
> She sat at the desk in front of me and looked down at the floor when we started talking. I started with my usual question, pretty general, to open up the conversation in any direction. I said "so how are you today?" Without looking up she said "today is not a good day." Her voice was very monotone, and I couldn't get any emotion from her. I said "tell me what kind of problems you have been having."She said "well, it's the voices." I said "voices?" She said "the ones in my head." I said "how often do you hear voices?" She said "all the time, constantly, they go with me everywhere and interrupt my conversations."
> 
> At this point, the patient still hadn't looked up at me. She seemed nervous and tired, but also annoyed, as if I was prying too far and asking her questions she didn't want to answer. Part of my job was to turn something that would be unusual to an outsider into an everyday occurrence- to make her feel normal, like she has nothing to worry about, and that we might be able to help her. This was the first patient I ever had who heard voices, but I didn't want the patient to realize that.
> 
> I said "what do the voices say to you?" She hesitated before telling me "...to hurt". Worried I said "are the voices telling you to hurt yourself?" For the first time during our conversation, she looked me dead in the eye and without blinking or any emotion she said "No, they want me to hurt the people around me." She leaned forward, "They constantly scream at me to attack."
> 
> I felt uneasy during our entire conversation, but now I was actually scared. We were alone in a room together sitting feet from each other, and she pretty much just told me their voices in her head ordering her to attack me.
> 
> I avoided looking at her and continued scribbling my notes down, and then made an excuse to leave the room. I had to go get her when it was time to see the doctor, and she was back to sitting back in her chair looking at the ground.
> 
> From then on, anytime she had an appointment, I was the only person she would ever look in the eye. It was never a comfortable look, but it was an intense, eyes wide open, crazy look. To this day, I am not convinced that it is a good thing she would look at me. If I continued working there, maybe those voices would have convinced her to attack one day. *shudder*

Nope refuse to look even though I reallllllly want to! How do u unsubscribe :haha:jk but I should!


----------



## bookworm0901

kissesandhugs said:


> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> Creepy true story
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I worked for psychiatrist a few years ago. The difference between a psychiatrist and a psychologist is that a psychiatrist can prescribe medication. Most of our patients were pill poppers looking to abuse anti-anxiety medications like Xanax. Every once in a while we would get a patient who actually had other problems.
> 
> My job was to take patient's vitals and get them to talk to me a little bit about the problems they are having. A lot of our patients didn't realize that our doctor really wasn't a therapist and they would spend a lot of time talking to him about their problems. My job was to get a little of this information so that the doctor could help them more quickly and not spend an hour with each person.
> 
> One day we had a new patient. She was African-American and extremely obese. When she came into my office, I tried to take her vitals but my blood pressure cuff wasn't big enough for her arm and my scale didn't go high enough to tell me her weight. I knew the temperamental doctor I worked for would be annoyed, even though was out of my control, that I couldn't get her vitals so I decided to do an in-depth analysis of the problems she had been having.
> 
> She sat at the desk in front of me and looked down at the floor when we started talking. I started with my usual question, pretty general, to open up the conversation in any direction. I said "so how are you today?" Without looking up she said "today is not a good day." Her voice was very monotone, and I couldn't get any emotion from her. I said "tell me what kind of problems you have been having."She said "well, it's the voices." I said "voices?" She said "the ones in my head." I said "how often do you hear voices?" She said "all the time, constantly, they go with me everywhere and interrupt my conversations."
> 
> At this point, the patient still hadn't looked up at me. She seemed nervous and tired, but also annoyed, as if I was prying too far and asking her questions she didn't want to answer. Part of my job was to turn something that would be unusual to an outsider into an everyday occurrence- to make her feel normal, like she has nothing to worry about, and that we might be able to help her. This was the first patient I ever had who heard voices, but I didn't want the patient to realize that.
> 
> I said "what do the voices say to you?" She hesitated before telling me "...to hurt". Worried I said "are the voices telling you to hurt yourself?" For the first time during our conversation, she looked me dead in the eye and without blinking or any emotion she said "No, they want me to hurt the people around me." She leaned forward, "They constantly scream at me to attack."
> 
> I felt uneasy during our entire conversation, but now I was actually scared. We were alone in a room together sitting feet from each other, and she pretty much just told me their voices in her head ordering her to attack me.
> 
> I avoided looking at her and continued scribbling my notes down, and then made an excuse to leave the room. I had to go get her when it was time to see the doctor, and she was back to sitting back in her chair looking at the ground.
> 
> From then on, anytime she had an appointment, I was the only person she would ever look in the eye. It was never a comfortable look, but it was an intense, eyes wide open, crazy look. To this day, I am not convinced that it is a good thing she would look at me. If I continued working there, maybe those voices would have convinced her to attack one day. *shudder*
> 
> 
> Nope refuse to look even though I reallllllly want to! How do u unsubscribe :haha:jk but I should!Click to expand...

Lol, I don't think it's that scary! The fiction ones are creepier, this one actually happened to me.


----------



## socitycourty

it was creepy but not enough to keep you up at night, if you're just reading it.


----------



## Unexpected212

I've taken a break from it all and have been looking at funny and cute stuff because I was scared to look into mirrors, checking under my bed! being really jumpy at every noise and getting really paranoid.

My imaginations bad enough as it is!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Unexpected212 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1compp/6302967536/
> 
> This one is creepy! Boothworld industries. There is a number you call and it says something creepy lol

I liked that one! I called the number and it actually said "Boothworld industries" and gave you the option to leave a message to schedule your remodeling lol. Some other commenters got a text back saying that someone was in the area and would be at their house in 10 minutes! I blocked my number when I called, so they couldn't text me back, and my mobile number is based in a state 1000 miles away, so they can't find me ;)


----------



## pompeyvix

DragonflyWing said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1compp/6302967536/
> 
> This one is creepy! Boothworld industries. There is a number you call and it says something creepy lol
> 
> I liked that one! I called the number and it actually said "Boothworld industries" and gave you the option to leave a message to schedule your remodeling lol. Some other commenters got a text back saying that someone was in the area and would be at their house in 10 minutes! I blocked my number when I called, so they couldn't text me back, and my mobile number is based in a state 1000 miles away, so they can't find me ;)Click to expand...

Obviously this one is made up.....but I still feel freaked out reading it! And even though it's fake there is still no way I could leave my number or even call them!


----------



## Unexpected212

I know I think your very brave to call them. I wanted too but I was a wuss. Like I started believing correspondence and even now I keep thinking I'll see the old lady out of the corner off my eye or get a freaky email.


----------



## kissesandhugs

In reality correspondence wasn't really THAT bad but it was definitely the one that has made me uneasy the most! I stopped reading after the 7-8th one (?) bc I can't take that nervousness anymore, drives me insane!


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah the actual story part wasn't overly great or well written or anything. It just spooked me lol.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Unexpected212 said:


> I know I think your very brave to call them. I wanted too but I was a wuss. Like I started believing correspondence and even now I keep thinking I'll see the old lady out of the corner off my eye or get a freaky email.

I knew it wasn't real, so I don't know if I'd call it brave. It was thrilling and interesting, I love when people put a lot of thought and effort into the stories...gives that extra bit of verisimilitude.


----------



## Unexpected212

I think I'm just chicken. I watch too many horror movies and think what if I called them and it WAS real lol.

I've been staying away from the spooky stuff for a bit cos it was making me so scared at everything.


----------



## ericacaca

Haha, did Roxy ever get a reply from Baby TV about the dodgy piccies? :rofl:


----------



## Unexpected212

I forgot about this thread! Probably a good thing because it was turning me into such a scaredy cat! I'm still checking under the bed every night lol.


----------



## helen_beee

I have only just started sleeping with the lights off!


----------



## Piggywinkle

Holy shite, this is scary - a Korean ghost story...

https://m.comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=31&seq=


----------



## Jslyn9996

Unexpected212 said:


> Seriously I felt weird even going back to the page to get this.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/k2yvr/correspondence/
> 
> It has several parts to it. Links to next part at the bottom of each part of story.
> 
> However always read all the comments. Reddit posters start saying they are seeing strange things. Occasionally the people from the stories start commenting. Or the author. Then a mysterious person called 'the bard'
> 
> The creepiest part of it is the sheer amount of people who say they are affected by stuff after reading this.
> 
> Chances are it's an elaborate story where the author has made many accounts and got people to join in.
> 
> Another creepy part of this is the author hadn't posted in around 6 months then posted a new one around 5 days ago.

Just read all of correspondence. Didnt see the part where yiu said the last one was 6 days ago!! Ugh so creepy!!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

helen_beee said:


> I have only just started sleeping with the lights off!

Ugh me too!


----------



## socitycourty

Piggywinkle said:


> Holy shite, this is scary - a Korean ghost story...
> 
> https://m.comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=31&seq=

omg!!!!!!!!


----------



## daneuse27

socitycourty said:


> Piggywinkle said:
> 
> 
> Holy shite, this is scary - a Korean ghost story...
> 
> https://m.comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=31&seq=
> 
> omg!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Damn, why did I read that before bed :dohh: lol!


----------



## Piggywinkle

I didnt want to scroll down but I had to!


----------



## Unexpected212

THAT FACE

Oh my god I have the cold chills after reading that...why did I come back here?!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Fml!!! Why!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

I think I'm actually incapable of not clicking links on this thread


----------



## kissesandhugs

Unexpected212 said:


> I think I'm actually incapable of not clicking links on this thread

YES ME TOO!! I think nahh I'll skip it. Then something comes over me and I HAVE to read it :dohh: I think we have a problem :haha:


----------



## Unexpected212

I thought I'd get revenge by finding some more Reddit/R/Nosleep posts. BUT that meant I had to read them to see if they were scary enough. So. That backfired!

But here are a few good ones 

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1e73fy/the_midnight_game_i_played_it_and_i_was_a/ Don't play the Midnight game!

A nice little follow up to boothworld industries

Original:
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1compp/6302967536/

Follow up: https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1e2prk/boothworld_industries

And now theres a whole subreddit for boothworld

https://www.reddit.com/r/boothworld/


----------



## Unexpected212

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1bflou/thank_you_for_visiting_jack_in_the_box/ This was the April contest winner. It's quite good. Not really scary.


----------



## Unexpected212

Traumatised for life!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O2vBJt1iG60

Creepy 1960's clown advert!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Unexpected212 said:


> Traumatised for life!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O2vBJt1iG60
> 
> Creepy 1960's clown advert!

NO fucking WAY in HELL. I'm TERRIFIED of clowns. Definitely not watching :haha:


----------



## beth_terri

Unexpected212 said:


> Traumatised for life!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O2vBJt1iG60
> 
> Creepy 1960's clown advert!

Haha. I feel sorry for the poor kids who used to get clowns to play with or have to watch them on telly. They're horrid.


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm terrified of clowns. It's like an innocent enough cereal advert but clowns are just terrifying. Reminds me of Pennywise from IT :S


----------



## bookworm0901

Unexpected212 said:


> I'm terrified of clowns. It's like an innocent enough cereal advert but clowns are just terrifying. *Reminds me of Pennywise* from IT :S

Same!! Ugh.


----------



## pompeyvix

Haven't caught up on this thread for a while. Gonna go do some reading I think!

I am still traumatised by the Russian foghorns!


----------



## pompeyvix

daneuse27 said:


> socitycourty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piggywinkle said:
> 
> 
> Holy shite, this is scary - a Korean ghost story...
> 
> https://m.comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=31&seq=
> 
> omg!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, why did I read that before bed :dohh: lol!Click to expand...

I just didn't find that scary.....maybe because it was a cartoon :shrug:


----------



## kissesandhugs

pompeyvix said:


> daneuse27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> socitycourty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piggywinkle said:
> 
> 
> Holy shite, this is scary - a Korean ghost story...
> 
> https://m.comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=31&seq=
> 
> omg!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, why did I read that before bed :dohh: lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I just didn't find that scary.....maybe because it was a cartoon :shrug:Click to expand...

The face is what got me. I picture it when I'm trying to go to sleep & it sucks!!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Same. That face got me. And the backstory at the end.


----------



## pompeyvix

I admit I find the Boothworld Industries stuff a bit freaky.

Would anyone here dare call their number?


----------



## Unexpected212

Someone on this thread DID call the number. They are still alive as far as I know. But I will not.


----------



## pompeyvix

Unexpected212 said:


> Someone on this thread DID call the number. They are still alive as far as I know. But I will not.

I must've missed that. I would never call that number either. I mean I know it's just a made up scary story.....but I still just couldnt do it!


----------



## beth_terri

pompeyvix said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Someone on this thread DID call the number. They are still alive as far as I know. But I will not.
> 
> I must've missed that. I would never call that number either. I mean I know it's just a made up scary story.....but I still just couldnt do it!Click to expand...

I must have missed loads!! Whats this number?? Who rang it and what happened?! Xx


----------



## pompeyvix

Beth, it's all in here;

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1compp/6302967536/

It's not too long and worth a read!


----------



## louandivy

HOLY SHIT this one creeped me out

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/pgjdu/i_wont_take_care_of_my_sister_anymore/


----------



## beth_terri

Yehhh maybe ill read them tomorrow :)


----------



## bumpy_j

that phone number one terrified me ahh no more stories for me tonight :(


----------



## louandivy

i dont know why i started reading this shit again...i am too scared to go to wash my face in the bathroom now :haha: Read Jesus Camp...yikes


----------



## Unexpected212

DragonflyWing said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1compp/6302967536/
> 
> This one is creepy! Boothworld industries. There is a number you call and it says something creepy lol
> 
> I liked that one! I called the number and it actually said "Boothworld industries" and gave you the option to leave a message to schedule your remodeling lol. Some other commenters got a text back saying that someone was in the area and would be at their house in 10 minutes! I blocked my number when I called, so they couldn't text me back, and my mobile number is based in a state 1000 miles away, so they can't find me ;)Click to expand...

This brave lady called them!


----------



## Unexpected212

louandivy said:


> HOLY SHIT this one creeped me out
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/pgjdu/i_wont_take_care_of_my_sister_anymore/

That was creepy!

There is a part 2 https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/pjof6/lies_concerning_i_wont_take_care_of_my_sister/

and three


https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/147vrc/i_wont_take_care_of_my_sister_anymore_part_three/


----------



## Unexpected212

louandivy said:


> i dont know why i started reading this shit again...i am too scared to go to wash my face in the bathroom now :haha: Read Jesus Camp...yikes

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/na271/jesus_camp/ This one?! Ok I'm giving it a go and it's your fault if I can't sleep again lol.

Ok just gonna put a disclaimer in there that it is a little rude in parts O_O


----------



## blueskai

louandivy said:


> HOLY SHIT this one creeped me out
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/pgjdu/i_wont_take_care_of_my_sister_anymore/

the image of the sisters face i have in.my head is just poop-inducing!!

the comments did make me.laugh tho :haha:

xo


----------



## BintUmmi

louandivy said:


> HOLY SHIT this one creeped me out
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/pgjdu/i_wont_take_care_of_my_sister_anymore/

I think this is the best story posted here so far! 

I'm trying to read the other parts but Reddit won't load for me not sure I'll be so brave to read them when it's dark!


----------



## kissesandhugs

BintUmmi said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT this one creeped me out
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/pgjdu/i_wont_take_care_of_my_sister_anymore/
> 
> I think this is the best story posted here so far!
> 
> I'm trying to read the other parts but Reddit won't load for me not sure I'll be so brave to read them when it's dark!Click to expand...

Shit. I have to read it...



how do you unsubscribe from this thread?


Kidding, I know how. Just can't bring myself to do it!


----------



## helen_beee

I'm not reading any of those links until morning!


----------



## RoxieHart

Have finally sent the email! I'm not great with writing but just to keep you updated this is what I sent ! 

'Hiya, 

My name is Roxanne and my daughter was born this year January 8th. Since she's been with me I USED to switch on baby tv late at night to help soothe her, with your classical music and flashing mobile like images. This was until I saw something that my self nor any of my family or friends can quite understand. 

I appreciate I might be jumping the gun here, but before deciding to email you I made the decision to show my findings to other women in similar situations as me (with babies) on an online forum to gather their responses. Some did not claim to see exactly what it was I felt I could see, but we all more or less agreed that there was something weird about the images I saw on baby tv on the 4th of April around 12.30am. 

It appears to be the representation of a destructive relationship between a man and a woman. Pushing, kissing, embracing, arguing, raising hands at each other, I would even go so far to say you could interpret the woman to be holding a gun at the man, aiming at him and him raising up his arms. Like you see in gun scenes in the movies. This might sound crazy or that I have an over active imagination but with an online thread showing these images and hundreds of replies back on the subject, agreeing, I'm pretty sure something is not quite right about what you aired on television that night. Even if there was no gun involved I really fail to understand WHY you would want to portray images of a quite clear destructive relationship between two people on BABY tv. 

This is NOT suitable for babies or children and it's very disturbing. Even if all of us ladies are making this seem worse than it was meant to be portrayed as, I would really like a complete explanation to the STORY you were trying to tell with these images. 

If you can't at least give me some sort of explanation to what these images were intended to mean, I will be taking matters in to different, more serious hands. 

I have attached some of the still images I have taken from this, and look forward to hearing your reply with a satisfying explanation. 

Roxanne Azar. '


Hope you don't mind I dragged you all in it ! :haha: x


----------



## beth_terri

Imagine if they try come on here to have a look at all our responses and find all these ghost stories haha


----------



## RoxieHart

beth_terri said:


> Imagine if they try come on here to have a look at all our responses and find all these ghost stories haha

:haha:


----------



## sequeena

Looking forward to their reply!


----------



## kissesandhugs

:thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great email! I hope they respond soon!


----------



## RoxieHart

Thanks ladies. Ill keep you posted when/if they do x


----------



## bookworm0901

Very good email, I like how you were very polite and acknowledged that there may be an explanation, but you were also very firm and demanded an answer. :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Great stuff x


----------



## RoxieHart

bookworm0901 said:


> Very good email, I like how you were very polite and acknowledged that there may be an explanation, but you were also very firm and demanded an answer. :thumbup:

Yay! Thanks :haha: x


----------



## DragonflyWing

pompeyvix said:


> I admit I find the Boothworld Industries stuff a bit freaky.
> 
> Would anyone here dare call their number?

That was me that called it. I'm still alive! It was all just a mistake. Have a marvelous day!


----------



## MrsButterfly

Brilliant email. Look forward to the reply x


----------



## sequeena

DragonflyWing said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> I admit I find the Boothworld Industries stuff a bit freaky.
> 
> Would anyone here dare call their number?
> 
> That was me that called it. I'm still alive! It was all just a mistake. Have a marvelous day!Click to expand...

Hahahahaha!! :rofl: That'll put the sh*ts up a few people :haha:


----------



## ktod

Love your email. I hope we get an answer!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Oohoh havent read the whole thread but stalking for an answer to the weird baby tv pics... Great email hope they reply xx


----------



## Unexpected212

That email was great!!

uh oh Dragonflywing has been recruited by Boothworld!


----------



## pompeyvix

DragonflyWing said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> I admit I find the Boothworld Industries stuff a bit freaky.
> 
> Would anyone here dare call their number?
> 
> That was me that called it. I'm still alive! It was all just a mistake. Have a marvelous day!Click to expand...

Uh oh....


----------



## Ceejay123

I just stulmbled on this thread... I'm not so sure about the 'gun'... But it could be that. As for them embracing, and yes, arguing.. What the hell?! Hope they reply :) Loving the ghost stories. x


----------



## Wiggler

This is my favourite thread ever :haha: The amount of time I have wasted on NoSleep recently is insane :rofl:


----------



## missbabypo

After 2 days I have finally reached the end. I am now a paranoid wreck. Thanks very much ladies


----------



## kissesandhugs

missbabypo said:


> After 2 days I have finally reached the end. I am now a paranoid wreck. Thanks very much ladies

Yeahhhhhhh I feel like I'll never be relaxed again!


----------



## TinySunshine

I don't like the new alton towers advert. The creepy smiler face SCARES me, and I quickly change the channel over too, not wanting LO to see faces digitally stretched out like that. It's an advert for a product aimed at children, what are they thinking!?


----------



## TryinFor1

Stalking. Have to finish reading so I don't know if this thread has run its course or not. I am on page 45. Lol


----------



## sequeena

missbabypo said:


> After 2 days I have finally reached the end. I am now a paranoid wreck. Thanks very much ladies

Well it's your own fault nosey cow :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## pompeyvix

The thread has slowed down a lot recently. We need more ghost stories!!! Unexpected, do you have any more links you can provide us?!


----------



## kissesandhugs

It has slowed down bc we can't live without looking behind us, lights, and people around constantly! Or maybe that's just me :rofl:


----------



## pompeyvix

kissesandhugs said:


> It has slowed down bc we can't live without looking behind us, lights, and people around constantly! Or maybe that's just me :rofl:

Haha, I must admit, as freaky as these stories are, they haven't bothered me as much as I thought they would :haha:


----------



## missbabypo

The scary stories haven't bothered me too much. I am now just freaked out about the deep web and the radio stations lol x


----------



## RoxieHart

I need advice cos im really not very good at these kinds of things! I have had a reply back but they still fail to explain why that was aired and what it was supposed to mean. What should I do ? 

Here is the reply. 

'Dear Ms Azar,

We refer to your email dated 20 May. As a provider of childrens' programming, we consider very carefully what content is put into programming and please be assured that we take complaints of this nature extremely seriously. We have therefore investigated the matter fully and removed the clip you refer to from all future programming with immediate effect. 

As a valued customer, we regret that you were concerned by the sequence but we sincerely hope that our assurance that it has been removed puts your mind at rest. We hope you continue to enjoy watching the channel. We'd also like to provide you with some BabyTV goodies for your child, if you would like them please send me your address and I will have them sent out to you. 

Kind regards
Debbie Hunt
On behalf of Baby Network Limited'


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm impressed by the quick response, I think it's great they have removed the segment.


----------



## beth_terri

I don't know now! It's a 'nice' reply but as you said they haven't explained why it was on there in the first place :/ xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great that they removed it! Well done! :)


----------



## RoxieHart

beth_terri said:


> I don't know now! It's a 'nice' reply but as you said they haven't explained why it was on there in the first place :/ xx

This is what I feel, it's great they have replied and removed it but my email was based on asking for an explanation, I feel like they are just throwing gifts at me to say sorr, I didn't really care too much for the sorry more for the reason why ! 

Xx


----------



## Leafy

what a cop out!


----------



## bumpy_j

Hmm the fact that they're sending you gifts seems a little odd to me, you would expect them to try and explain the reason it was put in? How weird!


----------



## sequeena

Well that was anti climatic. No explanation. Glad it's gone though. Just wondering if there's anything else on there!!


----------



## MrsButterfly

Good its gone but they are trying to fob you off in my opinion - hence the gifts. I think I would be asking for an explanation still. As like sequeena has said, who knows what else is on there. And they obviously agree its inappropriate or they wouldn't remove it...


----------



## aysmith

Whoaaa that is weird, so basically they are saying, yeah we aired something inappropriate, never mind have some freebies" ooohhh and thats how they get your address by luring you in with freebies, maybe there are no freebies they could be plotting something sinister! Yeah I have to stop reading ghost stories now lol :dohh:


----------



## pompeyvix

MrsButterfly said:


> Good its gone but they are trying to fob you off in my opinion - hence the gifts. I think I would be asking for an explanation still. As like sequeena has said, who knows what else is on there. And they obviously agree its inappropriate or they wouldn't remove it...

This, exactly. Obviously they agree it isn't appropriate hence why they have agreed to remove it. 

I would reply back and explain how thankful you are for their prompt response/removal of the images etc, but I would also ask them why the were on in the first place and what they were supposed to have been depicting. I wouldn't let it go. I reckon the free goodies are a sweetener to stop you taking it further or to the press or something.


----------



## RoxieHart

Well I emailed back basically saying I thank them for the apology and removing the sequence. I also accepted the gifts :haha: it's the least they could do for Paria, who's innocent eyes would of continued watching this is I hadn't had noticed. (Ahaha I want to see what the goodies are to be fair lol) 

BUT i explained I wasn't satisfied with the apology as they havent given an explanation 

Email was as follows : 

Debbie, 

Thank you for your quick response. Firstly as for the goodie bag I appreciate the offer. I think it's the least you can do for my daughter. Might seem silly because she is too young to understand but if it wasn't for me actually taking the time to watch the program, who knows how many years I would of let her watch these sequences with her innocent eyes being influenced by the negative messages you are portraying. That goes for other innocent babies and children too. 

My address is as follows : 

*******

Again, thank you for your prompt reply and for your assurance that this clip has been removed from future programming.

However, I note you did not provide the explanation I requested for, why these inappropriate images appeared in the first place and what there intended meaning was. I would be grateful if you could do so and also give your assurance that nothing similar will be used on baby tv in the future.

My main aim in putting in a complaint was not to be fobbed off with one email containing a sorry, as I'm sure this situation will end up happening again and things of that nature will continue to air on your show, it was for an explanation of what these images were supposed to represent and WHY you chose to air them. 

Until then I will not be satisfied with any apology you have to give, I hope you can understand. 

I look forward to your response. 

Roxanne Azar.


----------



## pompeyvix

Love it, great response. Hopefully they'll come back to you just a quick again.


----------



## RoxieHart

pompeyvix said:


> Love it, great response. Hopefully they'll come back to you just a quick again.

Hope so! X


----------



## TryinFor1

I think they did a good deal. They took it off and are sending free goodies to say sorry. And yes the response was very quick. I think they did a job well done, imo. There isn't a whole lot more they can do but say sorry and take it off.

I understand that you want the explanation obviously but it kinda sounds like she didn't realize they were that bad?


----------



## kissesandhugs

TryinFor1 said:


> I think they did a good deal. They took it off and are sending free goodies to say sorry. And yes the response was very quick. I think they did a job well done, imo. There isn't a whole lot more they can do but say sorry and take it off.

They can give an explanation as to why :shrug: Which is what she was really asking for.


----------



## TryinFor1

I edited above. The chick made it sound like she just didn't realize. To me at least.


----------



## bumpbear

Hmmmm, Interesting developments!

perhaps you could report it to OFCOM if you're not satisfied with the next reply?


----------



## TryinFor1

On another note. I am only on page 50 of this thread. Need to keep reading it. lol. 

I hope there are more scary stories to come! After I finish reading this thread I am going to look at reddit and creepypasta!


----------



## RoxieHart

bumpbear said:


> Hmmmm, Interesting developments!
> 
> perhaps you could report it to OFCOM if you're not satisfied with the next reply?

That's what I'm considering! I don't actually care anymore if people think in going a bit too far, I firmly believe what they were showing was wrong and I can't for a minute believe they didn't even realise that themselves, they would have to be pretty dumb :haha: ..


----------



## JuniorAsh

OMG I can't believe that! You're definitely not going mad! Why whould they even show that!? :nope: x


----------



## sequeena

Yes definitely take it to ofcom x


----------



## TryinFor1

RoxieHart said:


> bumpbear said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Interesting developments!
> 
> perhaps you could report it to OFCOM if you're not satisfied with the next reply?
> 
> That's what I'm considering! I don't actually care anymore if people think in going a bit too far, I firmly believe what they were showing was wrong and I can't for a minute believe they didn't even realise that themselves, they would have to be pretty dumb :haha: ..Click to expand...

I can understand. Just trying to give them the benefit of the doubt. :flower:


Of course I think you should do whatever you think is the appropriate course of action. It was your child watching it so maybe I would feel more strongly if it was my child watching it, iykwim? But I don't think you are taking it too far. Gotta take charge momma! 

Ps. I watched the video and I love your accent. I am from Texas and they are going to LOVE it! Lol. Wait, you were moving there? Or someone else? I can't remember now. :dohh:


----------



## RoxieHart

TryinFor1 said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpbear said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Interesting developments!
> 
> perhaps you could report it to OFCOM if you're not satisfied with the next reply?
> 
> That's what I'm considering! I don't actually care anymore if people think in going a bit too far, I firmly believe what they were showing was wrong and I can't for a minute believe they didn't even realise that themselves, they would have to be pretty dumb :haha: ..Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand. Just trying to give them the benefit of the doubt. :flower:
> 
> 
> Of course I think you should do whatever you think is the appropriate course of action. It was your child watching it so maybe I would feel more strongly if it was my child watching it, iykwim? But I don't think you are taking it too far. Gotta take charge momma!
> 
> Ps. I watched the video and I love your accent. I am from Texas and they are going to LOVE it! Lol. Wait, you were moving there? Or someone else? I can't remember now. :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha! Thanks! It was someone else! .. I though for a minute who's going to love it? Am I going to Texas? Wohooo lucky me lol :flower:


----------



## RoxieHart

So I've had a reply, and I don't know why but it's really pissed me off ... 


Dear Ms Azar
Please be assured that our intention was not to fob you off in anyway but to deal with the situation in the quickest and most effective manner. Our viewers are very important to us and we felt that as the clip had caused you offence the best course of action was to remove it entirely and immediately.

Our night-time programming is primarily designed for the first few months of a baby's life when many families experience sleepless nights, and the channels calm music can help in creating a relaxed atmosphere for both babies and parents.

To the specially designed soundtrack we chose to add mainly colourful abstract images that are pleasant and interesting to the eye but have no particular story as they play a secondary role in the night time programming.

There are many reasons for the night programmes to have the music as the more dominant element rather than the image, but we do so primarily because having a significant and interesting event on the television screen may stimulate rather than relax ,we therefor chose to design abstract continuous loops of colours and images .

With the collaboration of animation artists, all of whom are parents to young a babies themselves, we managed to create a large variety of aesthetically pleasing animation videos for the BabyTV night programming.

We appreciate the fact that you found the clip disturbing, although we have never received a complaint regarding the image you mentioned and it's been on air for many years, and having reviewed it again after hearing your interpretation we decided to accept your point of view and to remove the image.

We hope that you and your little one continue to join enjoy the channel.

Kind regards
Debbie


----------



## hel_5

I'm afraid I think that's the best response you are going to get, it was most likely a mistake where someone didn't properly review the images before the went on screen/being aired xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

I'd be mad too. It's like they are not acknowledging that the clips are completely inappropriate. They are saying things like "no one else has complained" and "you found the clip disturbing" It's not about you finding the clip disturbing, it's about the fact that the clip IS disturbing and they missed it for many years. That is what they should have said. Not to mention the need to figure out where that clip came from and find out if anything similar is in any of their other programs. Ive never seen or heard of this show, but thank you for all your hard work. If people were not as observant and motivated to take action as you we would never make progress with these things.


----------



## RoxieHart

StranjeGirl said:


> I'd be mad too. It's like they are not acknowledging that the clips are completely inappropriate. They are saying things like "no one else has complained" and "you found the clip disturbing" It's not about you finding the clip disturbing, it's about the fact that the clip IS disturbing and they missed it for many years. That is what they should have said. Not to mention the need to figure out where that clip came from and find out if anything similar is in any of their other programs. Ive never seen or heard of this show, but thank you for all your hard work. If people were not as observant and motivated to take action as you we would never make progress with these things.

Ah thank you this means so much! Specially cos I'm starting to feel stupid but what you've just said makes me understand why I actually feel quite made right now. I don't really know what to do, if it's worth going any further or not. I feel like she was just going 'you you you'at me ... Grr


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Id probably leave it now too. TBH. x


----------



## jaybee

I think to be honest, that's as much as you are going to get.
There is NO way they are going to reply saying, yes, yo are right, the images are disturbing etcvetc. They will never admit they have done wrong, as it opens them up to potential law suits! (Sorry to say in this day and age)
Working in a department as I do, that deals daily with customer comments and complaints, companies will not admit blame. They will talk around it just as they have done using those 'prime sentences!.


----------



## erikab922

Those screenshots would make some reporter at the Daily Mail wet their pants thinking of the click-throughs to their story. Great that they got back to you twice but those images are *so* clearly two people and it really doesn't seem to be part of a calming programme for babies. Still think it's weird, good for you Roxie for seeing this through.


----------



## josephine3

Oooh interesting indeed i wonder what the next response will be.... Hmmmm...

Edit: sorry just saw the 2nd email. I think id probly leave it now too, i guess its possible its just loop of colour i dont kno cos i cant see the video - is it just a few stills where u can see these images for a second or is it for longer than that? Is it a video of the 'man with a gun' moving around or just a coincidence where colours meet?

Regardless i think uv done a great job getting it taken off the air. Well done u!


----------



## summer rain

I think you should go to the daily mail, they will have a field day xx


----------



## shorman

my kids when baby's watched the night time baby tv and I can see that, that image could look weird but its only because its swirls of colour that just happen to look weird a baby isn't going to be traumatised for life or get any wrong ideas lol o think maybe you have taken to much into it, I serially doubt they have put images to get into the minds of our children.


----------



## DragonflyWing

If you weren't satisfied with their apology, it may not have been a good idea to send them your address. Unfortunately, by accepting gifts from them, you've limited any future action you can take against them. If you went to the media now, or filed a lawsuit (not that you would do that), it would paint you in a bad light. They have effectively covered their asses by removing the images and offering you "compensation" for your complaint.

However, I can assist if you'd like to schedule them for remodeling.


----------



## Piggywinkle

DragonflyWing said:


> If you weren't satisfied with their apology, it may not have been a good idea to send them your address. Unfortunately, by accepting gifts from them, you've limited any future action you can take against them. If you went to the media now, or filed a lawsuit (not that you would do that), it would paint you in a bad light. They have effectively covered their asses by removing the images and offering you "compensation" for your complaint.
> 
> *However, I can assist if you'd like to schedule them for remodeling*.

:haha:


----------



## kirstylm

I would report it to papers or ofcom to let them do what they see fit. If they think it deserves further action they will take it. Just ask them to keep you informed.


----------



## pompeyvix

DragonflyWing said:


> If you weren't satisfied with their apology, it may not have been a good idea to send them your address. Unfortunately, by accepting gifts from them, you've limited any future action you can take against them. If you went to the media now, or filed a lawsuit (not that you would do that), it would paint you in a bad light. They have effectively covered their asses by removing the images and offering you "compensation" for your complaint.
> 
> *However, I can assist if you'd like to schedule them for remodeling.*

Love it!! :rofl:


----------



## mandimoo

Must've cost them to remove the clip. Money wasted on creating it in the first place, and finding something to replace or fill the gap. Making changes to things in this industry, I do not imagine comes cheap.

Admission of guilt? Quickly sweep under the carpet? Hush money?

:winkwink:


----------



## mandimoo

BTW, I have a ghost story of my own.... 

In my old house, we used to have a 'spare cat'. I used to see it out of the corner of my eye, moving, all the time. But whenever I would turn to look to see what was moving... nothing there!

In this house, from the stairs, you could see the door to the living room, and the door to the dining room. My friend was round one day. I was coming down from upstairs and I saw her walk out of the living room and into the dining room. I followed her into the dining room, but then she walked in the room behind me! "how did you get there?!" I freaked!! I had just followed her into that room.....:argh:


----------

